# Viridian Plague: Act II--The Lady of Prophecy & Act III--A Shred of Hope



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: Thus begins Act II of Viridian Plague!  Post here, not in the other thread.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2006)

((ooc: is here - subscribing))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*Exhausted by their many ordeals, the group walks slowly into the Lyrithian Copse, deep amongst the silvery light that suffuses the place.  In the very centre of the copse, the heavy underbrush melts away, and a sunlit lake lies under the gentle shade of the canopy, and just on the other side of the lake lies the shrine built on the side of a flower-covered knoll.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Whinoah checks on the kittens.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*The kittens are still okay.  Whinoah has managed to keep them safe as she climbed about out of harm's way.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"We need to find a safe place for you little guys."

Whinoah looks around, "So, now what?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well I’m sure you could all do with something to eat, so why don’t we all take a short while to rest on the knoll, near the shrine, and I’ll ask the spirits for some fresh food,” Trayah suggests.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*The group heads over to the knoll, and as they approach, they see signs of people within.  As they get close enough to see inside the white marble structure, they are able to glimpse a small number of Lacerta and Feldori huddled within the shrine, as well as a humanoid male with hair with the sheen of a reddish semiprecious stone, perhaps a garnet.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

[sblock=Eldish]"Hello there, I'm Whinoah.  Are you all alright?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: What language?  Edit: Bah, you win the internet  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*Only the humanoid man seems to understand her.*

"I say!  Hello there.  Is it safe now?" he walks towards the shrine's entrance, and upon seeing the bedraggled party, shakes his head.

*As he comes closer, they can see that he is wearing a formal uniform and carrying a satchel with plenty of equipment:*

"Have you seen milady by any chance?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: Sorry, got languages confused, thought Vaerysh was Valsian


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Whinoah looks around, "Well, we got 4 ladies with us, I don't think any of them belong to you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: Vaelysh and Valsian are very different.  But considering Vasha is half of each, I can see why you were confused.  Say that 3 times fast: Vasha the Vaelysh Valsian.  Now she just needs a class beginning with 'V' )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"No no, not you.  The Lady Alexia.  Brilliant ruby hair?  Expensive jewelry?  Surely you have seen her?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"Oh, her?  No, sorry.  We only saw a bunch of dogs."

OOC: actualy, I got her and Priya confused, Priya knows it because they know magic.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"Oh dear, oh dear.  She went off into the jungle to investigate the strong aura that has descended upon the land days ago...she told me to go back here and call for help, but I guess you aren't the help...At this point, I guess none will come at all."


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"Well, we're here, maybe we can help?  Is she the Dragonlord we've been looking for?"

Whinoah turns to the others and asks in Seele "Does anyone know the Dragonlord's name?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

"Milady Alexia is a most esteemed Dragonlord of House Valthyne.  If you are looking for her, perhaps help has come after all, though I don't know how much help you will be in that state.  Did you come across the distress call, then?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*As Whinoah talks to the man, Trayah enters the shrine and moves among the Lacerta and Feldori, checking to see they’re okay.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*They seem to be reasonably well taken care of, particularly compared to Trayah and his friends.  Of note, not a one of them bears the hideous festering wounds that will not heal.  The minor shaman who tends the shrine bows slightly to Trayah as he passes.*


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Dipping his head tiredly in response as he passes, Trayah returns to speak with his fellow shaman once his inspection is complete.*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]“Pardon me, I am weary and have let my manners slip, I am Trayah and I would be pleased to hear your name should you wish to give it,” Trayah says, offering an bow equal to the one given to him as he entered.

OOC: I'm assuming the shaman is a Lacerta, as you didn't say...if not assume the speech is in feldori and I'll correct this SBLOCK title later.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"I am called Jamreh.  You seem to be plagued with troublesome wounds, much like those who came seeking sanctuary.  I have but minor blessings of the spirits, but can I help to ease your pain?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]“You have been able to heal this kind of wound Jamreh...then I would be pleased to accept your assistance with my wounds. I had hoped the spirits would be able to treat them here, but I didn’t let myself hope too much. You are blessed indeed, to be tending this shrine with the current troubles plaguing us.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*Jamreh nods.*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"I am but a minor servant of the spirits, but I shall do my best to help you.  Arylyra, Princess of the Blossoms, hear this humble servant's plea and infuse our honoured guest with healing light!"[/SBLOCK]

*Jamreh seems to have exerted himself quite a bit just to complete this prayer.*

(OOC: Trayah regains 5 HP)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]“Thank you Jamreh, it eases my soul to know these wounds may be healed. I note you called on Arylyra...is she the spirit which resides in the knoll upon which the shrine is situated?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"Yes, honoured one.  This shrine was dedicated in her honour.  The great shaman who once spoke with her dreaming spirit is gone now.  He left to try to save a nearby village, and he hasn't returned.  He told me to heal all who came here and provide sanctuary, but that we must turn away those who cannot be saved before they die, lest they rise again.  He cautioned that the wards must be kept strong to channel the power of the Princess of Blossoms to protect us...He was able to heal far more than I, I am afraid.  I make a mockery of this altar, once visited by heroes in hopes of spiritual inspiration...He was even able to cure the terrible secondary side effects of those who were injured as long as they sought treatment within a day, using shards of our sacred diamond to heal their weary souls."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]“Well I will try and seek Arylyra when I ask the spirits to replenish my powers, and hopefully I will be able to heal the others. Hrmmm, you spoke of secondary side effects...what form do they take, if you know?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"Just awful things, like peeling skin, blurry vision, oily pus, and other things like that..but they escalate, and eventually may lead to a death followed by eternal servitude as one of the walking dead.  At least the sickness among the Feldori seems to actually stave away these side effects, but tI don't know why, and it is small comfort, since this sickness kills as well..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Yhazru]“And the great shaman healed these symptoms with a sacred diamond...well I will probably need it, and I will check with the others shortly. What sickness among the Feldori would that be, Jamreh? I’ve been away questing for a long time, so I haven’t heard about a lot of recent events...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"He only used tiny shards of the sacred diamond, in an invocation to the Princess of Blossoms to restore their body's purity.  All attempts after 24 hours met with nothing but failure, however.  This sickness is only very recent--as recent as the rest of the terrible evil that has befallen us, if not more so.  And I have to admit something to you honoured one, something the Great Shaman told me to do...I only do it because he told me, you must understand,"[/SBLOCK] the Lacerta leans in close until his beak is only inches from Trayah's ear-flap, and he continues in a low whisper [SBLOCK=Trayah]"The only reason the disease is fatal is...He told me that when the symptoms all go away and the Feldori become healthy and young I...he said...he said I had to poison them...to kill them with what I claimed were healing herbs.  I'm sorry, honoured one, but he said I must do it to save them."[/sBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

M'ress sat resting for several moments after her mad dash to the safety of this area.  She looked over the terrible bite marks on her fur and flesh shaking her head.  She looked for Slagg and Pleione around to check on them, then headed toward the rest of the group to get a status update.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Jamreh]“Well if the great shaman told you to do it, I would guess there wasn’t another choice at the time...though I will want to hear more about the disease to make my own judgement. Understand that I do not blame you though, whatever happens.”[/SBLOCK]*Trayah whispers back to the Lacerta in the same fashion, before stepping back an appropriate distance for speaking...though still keeping his voice low.*

[SBLOCK=Yhazru]“So how does the Feldori disease begin...what are it’s symptoms?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"It has no symptoms at all, honoured one, or if it does, they are not noticable in comparison to the secondary effects I mentioned before.  Not until the final stage, at least, when their body becomes totally healthy and is cleansed of the tainted secondary effects, rejuvenating to youth if they are old, and growing to maturity if they are young.  That is the stage when...you know..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Yhazru]“Ah, yes I have seen this...last night in fact. The great shaman was correct that there is much danger when this transformation occurs, as the body releases the darkness plaguing us in a physical form, but I think he may be mistaken about the other. I have something to show you...stay here, I will be but a moment...”[/SBLOCK]*Trayah then heads over to Whinoah and collects one of the kittens, holding it carefully in his upturned palm, before returning to the shrine.*

[SBLOCK=Yhazru]“We retrieved a pair of kittens, from the bodies of two feldori children which matured as you said...after destroying the beasts that came from them. They are of an unusual breed are they not, I know I cannot identify them, but the woman who is carrying them says they look like some sort of flying cat...a Tressym I think she called them.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"No disrespect, honoured one, but they do not have wings.  Clearly they are not flying cats.  I think I may have seen one of the flying cats and if so, they are not remarkably similar, at least no more than a normal cat would be."

"How curious that these kittens would appear, though.  The colouring looks more like a Feldori than anything else.  Even the features.  But you say there is a dark beast that arises from the plague?  Then the great shaman must have been wise to command as he did."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 8, 2006)

Obscurity will stay on the edge of things, choosing again to slip into her typical role of observer.  She'll stay near Trayah for a little while, then if no one shows her too much attention she'll begin to explore the area of the Copse.  She is curious about the spiritual presence of the shrine and the distance to the edge of corruption beyond.


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

*M'ress (02/74) 42 max*

M'ress noticed Trayah speaking with another shaman and holding one of the kittens.  Looking to see if they had discovered anything, and possibly getting some real healing for her wounds, M'ress approached the trio.

She waited until there was a pause in their conversation, or until she was recognized as being there to speak.  The language they were speaking sounded like a Lacertan tongue, something she had no knowledge of.  Wehn they did notice her, M'ress spoke in Seelie, "Do you have any answers yet for how to really heal us of these wounds?"  M'ress looked back to her Tralg friend, then to herself in her current condition.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Yhazru]“You are right that they do not have wings at the moment, but who knows what the future may bring...perhaps their wings grow in later.”

“Yes, the colouring of the kittens matches that of the feldori children which perished. Hrmmm, what do you do with the bodies of the feldori which do not survive their disease, Jamreh?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> She waited until there was a pause in their conversation, or until she was recognized as being there to speak.  The language they were speaking sounded like a Lacertan tongue, something she had no knowledge of.  Wehn they did notice her, M'ress spoke in Seelie, "Do you have any answers yet for how to really heal us of these wounds?"  M'ress looked back to her Tralg friend, then to herself in her current condition.



Turning when he notices M’ress, Trayah offers a toothy grin, before replying in Seelie, “Yes M’ress, these wounds can be healed here, and I will try healing everyone again when I have had time to commune with the spirit here. Hrmmm, could you check with the others to see if they have any secondary symptoms like peeling skin, blurry vision, oily pus, or anything else unusual, as if so they need treatment beyond that of normal healing magics.”


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

"Eww, that's gross," Whinoah says, checking herself.  She then checks the kittens for any signs of any of this.


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

M'ress looked at Trayah, knowing that was the description of the children when they arrived to the group.  "I know that I'm unable to fully heal myself for some reason, and I know that you and the others have the same problem.   The wounds just don't heal well,"  M'ress offered, speaking directly.  "I'll check with Slagg on the vision and stuff . . . I do know that he is more snippy lately, though I would be too . . . normally."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Jamreh here has managed to heal a small portion of my wounds, but he has limited abilities and is quite drained after doing so. I’m hoping, after I try to commune with the spirit in the knoll here, that I can do the same for everyone. Perhaps proximity to the knoll or shrine is even enough, though I have no personal magic left to test that theory, until I have a chance to rest and pray to the spirits. M’ress, could you check with Pleione too?” Trayah inquires, “I’ll check with Rowanne myself in a moment.”

Turning to Rowanne as he notices her standing nearby, Trayah asks, “Rowanne, do you have any symptoms other than the pus filled wounds?” as he moves to hand the other kitten back to Whinoah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah](OOC: Note--Obscurity and Trayah both have secondary symptoms, found in the recovered thread info.  Whinoah and M'ress had not taken a big beating until less than 24 hours ago, so proper treatment as per the great shaman might obviate them of the symptoms)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"I am to burn them.  It is only the disease that prevents them from rising back as undead, according to the Great Shaman, and since the disease did not run its course...well...you see what must be done.  They seem to be damned if they do and damned if they don't..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

*The kittens seem to be completely fine and void of any defects that Whinoah can see.  She herself doesn't have any secondary effects that are pronounced, though she has been a teensy bit short of breath recently unless in areas of strong winds...*


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

*M'ress (02/74) 42 max*

M'ress nodded to Trayah, offering, "I still have some healing spells available to me today, Trayah.  Should I try to heal you?  Is there some procedure or ritual to perform?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Milady Alexia is a most esteemed Dragonlord of House Valthyne.  If you are looking for her, perhaps help has come after all, though I don't know how much help you will be in that state.  Did you come across the distress call, then?"



Whinoah translates into Seele, "This man here serves the Dragonlord I think we were looking for and wanted to know if we got the distress call.  Apparently she's back in the jungle somewhere."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> M'ress nodded to Trayah, offering, "I still have some healing spells available to me today, Trayah.  Should I try to heal you?  Is there some procedure or ritual to perform?"



“Well M’ress, when Jamreh used his healing magic he prayed to ‘Arylyra, Princess of the Blossoms’ and asked that she ‘infuse our honoured guest with healing light’, there was nothing else unusual that I noticed. You could try healing me, yourself, or anyone else...I’d suggest trying to heal yourself though and inside the shrine, as it seems I have secondary symptoms which may have gone untreated for too long, so I will try to heal myself after I have taken care of everyone else,” Trayah replies stoicly.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Ah yes, I remember the greasy yellow ichor now.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]“Yes, it is a troubling conundrum...perhaps I may find a solution if I can commune with Arylyra. Hrmmm, Jamreh, do you know what the invocation was, that the great shaman used to heal the secondary effects?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

M'ress looked to the other person present to see if he had anything to add or clarify.  Otherwise, M'ress followed Trayah's instructions, invoking her healing magic while appealing to ‘Arylyra, Princess of the Blossoms’ within the shrine.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

"Pleione, maybe you can help?  Princess of Blossoms sounds like it might be in your realm."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2006)

Provided she is around when Trayah is trying to find out how bad people are doing and that she has not already wandered off towards the shrine, she replies, "I... I am not myself. Beyond even these... festering wounds."  She seems very reluctant to elaborate, especially in front of the Jamreh and the others.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

"That's bad isn't it?  Don't worry Rowanne, we'll do what we can.  And if you turn into a kitten too I'll make sure to take realy good care of you," Whinoah says, catching one of the kittens who managed to roll out of her arm.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2006)

Obscurity looks away when Whinoah mentions the kittens and the thought that she might face the same fate. _Will I?  I am not Feldori, or atleast I wasn't?_ she thinks to herself, a little ashamed at not having told the others before now.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Provided she is around when Trayah is trying to find out how bad people are doing and that she has not already wandered off towards the shrine, she replies, "I... I am not myself. Beyond even these... festering wounds."  She seems very reluctant to elaborate, especially in front of the Jamreh and the others.



“Yes, I’ll do what I can Rowanne,” Trayah pledges, “...and we can go over the specifics later, in private, so I can make sure to ask for the spirits for the correct assistance.”


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

Whinoah lets the kittens crawl into her backpack and gives Rowanne a hug.  "It's ok, we'll not let it get to that, ok?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 10, 2006)

Obscurity draws a deep breath and turns to face her companions again. She nods silently, hoping that Trayah will be able to find help for her from the spirits.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"He pressed a tiny diamond shard against their forehead and begged Arylyra to smile upon the afflicted from within her dream and restore them to their former health.  The diamond shard always vanished, but the treatment only worked within the first day before the symptoms had fully manifested anyway.  The Great Shaman seemed to think that the best thing to do was to use this technique on everyone injured by the dark wounds, and I will tell you that all those who received the spell before secondary symptoms never experienced them, and all those who did not receive the spell did so."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*M'ress feels a benign presence full of love and mercy surge through her momentarily, reminding her once again of the joy of her old life among the spirits.  As she applies her hand, tingling with energy, to one of her wounds, it melts away.  It wasn't an unhealabl wound that vanished, but then, M'ress had plenty of newer wounds to worry about first.*

(OOC: M'ress regains 10 HP, and is up to 12.  Oh and the dog attacks brought her 'max' down to 33, not that it will matter if Trayah is right)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

"I don't know...maybe..." Pleione whispers softly.


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

*M'ress (12/74) 33 max*

OOC: Sorry, I thought it was a decrease of 4 for each hit.  Since my previous 'max' was 54, and there were 3 20's rolled to hit her, I assumed I was down to 42.

M'ress felt the energy flow through her, opening her mind and body to the healing powers.  Noticing that it wasn't a lingering wound, M'ress applying a charge from her wand, using the same invocation, to see if there was the same feeling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

(OOC: Oops--I thought the 42 was not taking into account the dogs   It is actually 45 then.  The dogs only did 3.  Actually the big guy they fought earlier by itself did 6)

*There is the same feeling flowing through her as she uses her wand.*

(OOC: M'ress regains 4 HP)


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

*M'ress (16/74) 45 max*

Looking to Trayah, M'ress informed, "Looks like it works . . . either with a wand or spell, though I won't know for certain until I'm healed up a bit more.  What was that about secondary effects . . . I don't believe I have any at the moment."

M'ress continued to heal herself with the wand to see if the unhealing wounds would heal, following the same rituals as before.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

(OOC: How many?  Up to just past where she wouldn't heal before?  Her charges are quickly dwindling.  Let's make sure you and I have the same count on it--I can try to double-check if there's a disparity)


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

*M'ress (16/74) 45 max*

OOC: I'll have to go back and add . . . she hadn't used hers until just recently (because I forgot about it).  If you've got a number already, that would be fine in the interim.


M'ress used a couple charges from the wand, then her own healing to see if the unhealing wounds would heal.  (say add'l 5 charges).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*M'ress uses her wand five more times, but it only heals the normal wounds until they are all gone, failing to touch any of the troublesome ones.*

(OOC: I have something from a long time ago that says 47, but that clearly isn't correct for now and probably wasn't then   I was hoping you had a better number.

M'ress gains 29 HP, total 45 exactly.  How frustrating is that )


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

OOC: Well, with practiced caster, my healing should have been 6-13, meaning the wands healing was well below the 10-45 range that it should have healed.  37 would have been the midpoint.  As for the wand count that was probably rather close - as I said I didn't use it til recently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

(OOC: Practised Caster works for the spells you cast, not wand spells.  Wands have Caster Level 1 whether cast by a Rogue pretending to know how or by a god.  Unless you pay to increase the caster level, of course, or have a feat that lets you use your own level)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

(OOC D'oh!  Didn't see that she used her own healing too.  I'll add that in.  One more CLW?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*M'ress heals herself once more through her own power, and one of the pus-filled 'unremovable' wounds pops and hisses slightly, then vanishes, leaving unblemished skin behind.*

(OOC: 7 more HP gained!)


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2006)

*M'ress (52/74) 52 max*

OOC: Yes, I was referring to her spells and not the wand with practiced caster.   

M'ress informed Trayah of the success of the healing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

(OOC: I know.  I'm just dumb   )


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know...maybe..." Pleione whispers softly.



“What don’t you know, Pleione?” Trayah asks, as he catches her whisper on the wind.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Looking to Trayah, M'ress informed, "Looks like it works . . . either with a wand or spell, though I won't know for certain until I'm healed up a bit more.  What was that about secondary effects . . . I don't believe I have any at the moment."
> 
> M'ress continued to heal herself with the wand to see if the unhealing wounds would heal, following the same rituals as before.



“Good M’ress, at least we know we can cure all of our wounds while we are here,” Trayah asserts, nodding as M’ress informs him of the success of her magic on the previously unhealable wounds. “As for the secondary effects, it is good that you don’t have any yet, as Jamreh says that anyone injured by the ‘dark wounds’ as he puts it, can be treated so that they don’t appear...I only hope my connection to the spirits is strong enough to be able to ask for the necessary healing prayer, as his is not.”


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]“Ah, I see...hopefully that should be within my ability. Jamreh, you spoke of heroes seeking inspiration in this shrine...they prayed to Arylyra at the altar here correct?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “What don’t you know, Pleione?” Trayah asks, as he catches her whisper on the wind.



"She's unsure if she can help heal, but I think she's perfect for dealing with the Princess of Blossoms."

OOC: Whinoah is most definately at 20 out of 20 out of 34


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (17/17 hp)*

“Perhaps Whinoah, though communing with the spirits can be difficult at times...especially dreaming spirits, as they are often far removed from the needs of the moment,” Trayah explains. “Though don’t let me dissuade you from trying Pleione, as your unique connection to nature may allow you to form a singular connection with Arylyra. Are you feeling alright though Pleione, as you don’t seem yourself?”


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2006)

*M'ress HP: 52/74 (52 max)*



			
				Trayah said:
			
		

> “Good M’ress, at least we know we can cure all of our wounds while we are here,” Trayah asserts, nodding as M’ress informs him of the success of her magic on the previously unhealable wounds. “As for the secondary effects, it is good that you don’t have any yet, as Jamreh says that anyone injured by the ‘dark wounds’ as he puts it, can be treated so that they don’t appear...I only hope my connection to the spirits is strong enough to be able to ask for the necessary healing prayer, as his is not.”




"So . . . do you think I should try and heal myself fully, Trayah?"  M'ress asked.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well being fully healed is definitely a good idea M’ress, though I don’t know that it will stop the onset of the secondary symptoms, and I don’t intend to wait to find out, as then they may be much harder to treat,” Trayah responds distractedly.


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2006)

"Is there something that I should be doing to help you, Trayah?"  M'ress asked.  "What happened to the children . . . bothered me . . . and I don't want that to happen to any more of us."


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

"You mean that isn't what normaly happens when you move on?" Whinoah asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2006)

*Jamreh nods.*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"The Lord of Summer is gone, but his vestiges remain, and sometimes, he will infuse heroes in dire need with a bit of his last essence when they pray here at his true love's shrine...or so the legends say."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2006)

"I...I should be fine.  But we need to find more of those flowers.  Symbiosis was so refreshing...I need to feel that again to help cleanse the darkness from these terrible wounds."


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

"Trayah, do you think the wind spirits here might be able to tap into the enegy of the Princess of Blossoms?  I might be able to heal my wounds that way."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Is there something that I should be doing to help you, Trayah?"  M'ress asked.  "What happened to the children . . . bothered me . . . and I don't want that to happen to any more of us."



“I don’t think you can help me M’ress, but I thank you for asking,” Trayah replies, bowing his head slightly in thanks.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I...I should be fine.  But we need to find more of those flowers.  Symbiosis was so refreshing...I need to feel that again to help cleanse the darkness from these terrible wounds."



“Will the flowers covering the knoll, not aid you in recovering Pleione?” Trayah asks, looking a little perplexed.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Trayah, do you think the wind spirits here might be able to tap into the enegy of the Princess of Blossoms?  I might be able to heal my wounds that way."



“If you are referring to the breeze I have created for you on previous days, then no, Whinoah. I don’t think the breeze I can manifest would change, as I channel one of my own personal spirits to bring such a wind forth,” Trayah responds, shaking his head.

*Trayah nods to the Lacerta shaman, before continuing.*

“Jamreh says though, that legends speak of heroes in dire need, being infused with a portion of the last essence of the Lord of Summer, when they pray here at his true love’s shrine. We are definitely in dire need, with what is going on outside this sacred area, so perhaps we should all pray at the shrine, and see if the legends are true. After which I at least must rest for a while, so I may seek the spirits guidance in healing our more distressing maladies.”


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2006)

"Lord of summer?  I can do that."

OOC: Whinoah is Summer winds?


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“The Lord of Summer himself is long gone, Whinoah...only vestiges of his power remain,” Trayah explains.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 11, 2006)

> “Will the flowers covering the knoll, not aid you in recovering Pleione?”




"I guess so...but they're so scattered about.  Those other flowers were just wonderful, in a nice soft bed...when I entered symbiosis with them, it helped me forget the terrible feeling of the darkness inside..."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I guess so...but they're so scattered about.  Those other flowers were just wonderful, in a nice soft bed...when I entered symbiosis with them, it helped me forget the terrible feeling of the darkness inside..."



“Well, when I try to commune with Arylyra, I will ask if she can perhaps make a bed of flowers for you. How does that sound, Pleione?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"I guess so.  That might help..."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Are you suffering some secondary effect from the wounds, Pleione?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"I guess I'm alright...I'm not coughing up blood or spewing ichor..."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Anything else out of the ordinary for you though, Pleione? As a secondary symptom could be anything, especially for a race they haven’t treated here since the darkness came...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"I said I'm _fine_!"

"I'm sorry, but this is all too much for me.  I'm not a hero.  I can't fight like Slagg or M'ress or Whinoah, or use powerful magic like you or Rowanne.  I'm just a frightened girl."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Okay then, as long as you’re fine,” Trayah relents, “...and you do have your own heroic moments, even if you can’t see them Pleione.”

“Well I’m going to pray at the altar, before I rest,” Trayah says, moving to the altar.


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

M'ress looked to Pleione at her outburst . . . obviously something was troubling her.  M'ress resolved to speak with her about it in a few minutes.

M'ress waited for Trayah to finish her prayers, before asking her more about healing.  Instead, she moved to Pleione and stated, "You are troubled, my sweet."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2006)

"I am going to the shrine now. Being one of the first infected I may need a lot more help from the spirits than you." Obscurity says to Trayah before heading out.  She really would like to say something to comfort Pleione, but is a little too worried about her symptoms and what the shaman is saying.


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

"Just show me what to do.  I'm not used to this prayer thing."

Whinoah will follow Trayah and follow his example.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah tilts his head at Rowanne’s statement, looking a little confused, as he was infected at around the same time as the feldori. Once all that are going to join him at the altar at this time have arrived though, he will lead them in a prayer to Arylyra, Princess of Blossoms, and the Lord of Summer. Asking for their aid to assist those praying and their companions to triumph over the darkness in this time of great trial.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2006)

With prayers at the altar about to start, Obscurity slips in from the side to join her friends.


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

Whinoah vigerously joins in the prayers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

*There is a bright glow of warm light around them as the prayers conclude, and they each feel infused with spiritual energy.*

(OOC: Each of you gains the XP mentioned in the OOC thread.  Unlike usual, you need not rest to level up--you immediately gain all effect of your next level.  Hurray!)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Once the prayers conclude, Trayah leaves the shrine, moving a short distance away from the structure, before asking the spirits to bring nourishment for his companions. He then lies down, a short distance further down the knoll for a nap, before he tries to commune with Arylyra.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah is casting _create food and water_. Feel free to talk with Trayah as he moves about, I’m just getting his actions down.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]*Trayah clears his mind and attempts to commune with Arylyra, but though the presence of her spirit can be clearly felt by all within the Lyrithian Copse, she remains out of his reach in her dreaming state, unable to contact with Trayah directly.  When he is at his greatest focus, ignoring the greasy yellow ichor that occasionally seeks to ruin his concentration, he can almost catch a half-glimpse of the features of a beautiful sleeping female spirit just out of sight.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Amanal, can you assist me in reaching the spirit here? I can almost see her, but she is beyond my reach alone it seems.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Arylyra sleeps, young one.  She has been beyond the reach of even the greatest shamans in all but a powerful comforting presence, even since the days I walked among the jungle's creatures.  Even then, she was a legend, and all I know is that she sleeps to hold a great evil at bay...but the evil attacking the land now may be a greater threat still..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Ah, I had hoped to reach her, to ask if she knew of the evil which we face...seeing as her power is able to cleanse the wounds caused by it. Perhaps the evil she is holding at bay, is the evil we now face, but I wouldn’t want to make the mistake of trying to waken her, only to find a second evil at our throats. Do you have any thoughts on how we may gauge if these evils are one and the same, Amanal?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"I would think that the evils might be different, but my only clue would be this ancient poem, which doesn't seem to fit what we are seeing right now.  See if you can make anything of it:

_The vernal princess frolicked in the spring
In warm embrace of her eternal love
But jealous was the frozen-hearted king
Whose tyrant grasp covers the lands above
Her lover slain, grief pierced her gentle breast
Entrapped she lies whilst time's cruel hour tolls 
And slumbers in her icy prison lest
Eternal Winter freeze Chuliiti souls_"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Yes, the evil Arylyra contains definitely sounds unrelated to our current predicament. Hmm, I’d say the Lord of Summer was destroyed by the Lord of Winter and Arylyra in her grief trapped the Lord of Winter in a dreaming state, which has isolated them both from the mortal world. Wakening her definitely doesn’t sound advisable, as it seems it would bring about eternal winter, without the Lord of Summer to counter it. Of course that leaves me with a dilemma, as if Jamreh is correct, Rowanne and myself cannot be fully healed of the maladies the evil has inflicted us with...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"A fine interpretation, as usual young one.  Your appraisal of the legend is similar to my own.  But consider--nobody knows exactly _what_ Arylyra and the others in the legend are, beyond that we know that they are spirits and that they can be killed.  It may be folly, and we most certainly risk Eternal Winter in doing so, but is it possible that the sleeping King of Winter, if such an entity as we hypothesise exists, might be slain as the Lord of Summer was?  Eternal Winter is a terrible thing to unleash upon the land...but this evil may be even worse.  At least the King of Winter is a natural evil...and so even if he couldn't be slain, even a jealous being could be persuaded, perhaps, to hold off on his assaults until a mutual threat is cleared...then again, perhaps not.  Perhaps the King of Winter, or something else that truly exists and we have misinterpreted the legend, is far more menacing and dangerous than what we face now, and thus such an act would be dooming the very world...I know that I would not wish to be the one to make such a weighty decision..."

"Regardless, I think that you may be able to at least tap into the sleeping queen's power enough to perform the restoration that Jamreh described, if not to heal yourself or Rowanne."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 14, 2006)

Obscurity looks for a chance to speak with Trayah in private.  If one presents itself then she'll approach him.  If he looks busy she will shadow him, invisible if he is close to some of the people from the shrine.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 15, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Yes, I imagine that I will be able to do that, with the aid of Arylyra and a piece of the sacred diamond. Though I hope I have interpreted the restoration Jamreh described correctly, and that it can be healed by removing it like a disease...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Removing it like a disease?  I do not think so, young one.  Tell me, are diseases removed with the aid of sacred diamond shards, or souls restored?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 16, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“No, they are not, though the ceremony Jamreh described is not exactly as I was taught, if it is as I fear a prayer I have only just gained access to, though the components are the same. Again I am left with a dilemma, as if this does require a restoration prayer to cure, then I must let another sicken, as I have not the power to heal four...”

OOC: What we’re suffering isn’t exactly covered by the _restoration_ spell, but I thought it likely when the diamond was mentioned...I just hoped it wasn't. Now, who to let fall into sickness with Trayah and Obscurity...  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Each Shaman has great power at his disposal.  The reason that only the wisest are chosen as Shamans, like you young one, is because this power is also a terrible responsibility, fraught with choices like these.  I am confident that whatever you choice, it will be the right choice."

(OOC: Restoration does indeed do the trick, but not to worry.  Whinoah and M'ress are the easy choice for who to restore first--they didn't take any of these blows until the last 24 hours, whereas Slagg and Pleione have each already taken several)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2006)

M'ress patiently waited for Trayah to awaken from his nap before speaking with him further on matters.

OCC: No rush or worries, just being here


----------



## unleashed (Jun 16, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Indeed that is true, though with the sickness inside me I feel my usual certainty draining away. I had better get to my prayers though, and ask the spirits for the magic needed to heal the others.”

OOC: Hmm, Whinoah was mauled by the bear several hours after the children joined us...must be cutting it pretty close there.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Indeed, go swiftly, young one."

(OOC: I have Whinoah listed at 2 hours left.  M'ress has substantially more.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 16, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Upon waking from his nap, Trayah moves immediately to a cross-legged sitting position, shooing away anyone who approaches, before he closes his eyes again...though this time he is obviously not asleep. After around an hour seated in this position, he opens his eyes and looks around.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2006)

With Trayah free and the others not around, Obscurity approaches him.  "Trayah, I was wondering if I could have a moment, in private?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 17, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Standing as Rowanne approaches, Trayah’s briefly glances at each of his companions...almost as if he is trying to decide something.*

“Certainly Rowanne...walk with me,” Trayah replies with a nod, before leading her slowly down the knoll and away from the shrine.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2006)

Once the two of them are away from the rest, Obscurity begins to open up to Trayah. "That shaman told you that we who had been infected first, might have some advanced symptoms.  Well, I think I might, you know, beyond what we can see on the skin.  I... well... I am not Feldori."  She looks away, ashamed at having tricked him for so long. "I am Dolathi, thus when the elder spoke of the 'Cat of Many Faces' I knew it was me."  she pauses to see how her new companion will take the news.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 18, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I see...well I suppose that it’s better to find out now than later, especially if there are complications,” Trayah replies, looking a little disappointed. “So what are your symptoms Rowanne? Hrmmm, I suppose you’re name is not Rowanne either...is it?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2006)

"No, I am afraid that is not my name, I am Obscurity. I am an observer. I can normally change shape, it is something we Dolathi can do any time.  However, I find myself unable to leave this Feldori form.  Ever since that first night when we were attacked, I have been unable to change shape. I feel stronger for being Feldori somehow, if that makes any sense at all."  she stops, a little confused at trying to explain it.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrmmm, well Obscurity, I would guess that it is changing you very nature into that of a Feldori...probably not a good thing for you, but it sounds a far better choice than where these symptoms usually seem to lead,” Trayah suggests, a thoughtful look on his face. “Now I will be honest with you Obscurity, about these secondary symptoms. Currently I don’t know what I can do for you, myself, or anyone else who has started to show these symptoms...though I will not give up trying to discover a cure, until I draw my last breath. Right now though, I must tend to those I can help before they sicken too.” As he turns to head back for the shrine, Trayah remarks, “I will not reveal your secret Obscurity, tell the others or not as you wish...that is your choice and your choice alone.”

*Trayah collects Whinoah and M'ress as he heads back to the shrine, to perform the _restoration_ ritual on them.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 19, 2006)

*Jamreh provides Trayah with the remaining shards of the shattered sacred diamond, twenty-seven in number.  This allows Trayah to press a single shard against each of Whinoah and M'ress's heads and chant a prayer of restoration, begging Arylyra to reach out from her dream and restore them to their former health.  As the diamond shard glows and evaporates into pure shining light, Trayah can see with his eye that occasionally glimpses into the spirit world that a dark miasma is expelled from the two of them and then disperses.*


----------



## unleashed (Jun 20, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Okay, you two shouldn’t sicken now, as the darkness has been expelled, but I don’t know if anyone else can benefit from this prayer. I know Slagg has been wounded as long as Rowanne and I, but I don’t know if he’s suffering from any secondary effects, and I can’t get anything out of Pleione. So could you please inquire for me M’ress, Whinoah, and I will heal the remaining wounds in a little while?” Trayah asks, as he sits cross-legged in front of the altar, his tail settling listlessly on the floor.


----------



## Keia (Jun 20, 2006)

M'ress nodded in understanding, offering with some hesitation, "If anything, Slagg has seemed more angry, though that could be just this situation getting to him"   Mr'ress then headed over to Slagg to check with him first, then Pleione.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 20, 2006)

Obscurity sighs as she listens to Trayah's wisdom.  Perhaps she is over worried about her additional symptoms. But to her, not being able to change was worse than even the green boils.  Changing is an intrinsic part of who she is.  She returns following Trayah a little ways behind, lost in thought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 20, 2006)

*When M'ress comes to asks Slagg if he is alright, he grunts noncommittally as he sits hunched among the flowers near the shrine, trying to pick a flower but crushing it in his clumsy meaty hands.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

"It's okay, big guy,"  M'ress comforted Slagg, "it's been rather trying for everyone.  Do you want me to pick a flower for you?"

*-*-*-*-*-*

Later, M'ress moved to Pleione to check on her.

OOC:


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

*Slagg shakes his head and slumps, defeated by his inability to pick the flower himself.*

-----

*Pleione looks over to M'ress.*

"M'ress, are you okay?  Those Feldori children...do you think that is going to happen to you?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

"Patience and gentleness, you can do it, bud,"  M'ress encouraged.  M'ress stayed to coach her best friend through it in hopes of cheering him up a little bit.  "Anything weird happening with you, after getting bitten by those greasy cats, big guy?  Some of the others who were bitten are having so weird effects from it."

-----

M'ress opened her arms, looking for a hug from the nymph.  Plus, their closeness would make the conversation more quiet and perhaps more comfortable for the nymph.  "Worried . . . nope," M'ress replied with a little grin, "I was a difficult kitten . . . or so I was told."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

*Slagg tries to follow M'ress's advice, but he keeps crushing the flowers or sometimes missing the flower and letting it slip between his fingers completely.  In response to her question, he shrugs his broad shoulders and shakes his head.*

-----

*Pleione glances at M'ress's arm gesture, then up at her face, then back to the open arms.  After pausing for a few seconds, she comes closer and gives M'ress a hug.*

"Well, I hope so.  They weren't even affected that we know of when we left them, so if you have what they had, you've had it longer than it took to finish them."


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

M'ress comforted Slagg as best she could before heading over to Pleione.  _'A decrease in reflexes and dexterity . . . '_ M'ress thought.

------

"I suppose I have . . . ,"  M'ress agreed.  "and yet I awoke this morning and I'm the same and not a kitten . . . I'm not a kitten, right?"  M'ress teased.

"So let's talk about you for a moment . . . I know that something is bothering you and I need to know if and how the jungle has affected you,"  M'ress explained.  "I want to fix it and help you in any way that I can."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

"I guess not.  But it could be any time now, couldn't it?  Maybe you're okay now that Trayah healed you," Pleione replies.

*When M'ress turns the conversation to Pleione, she shakes her head.*

"No, I'm fine.  Except the wounds of course.  Heal them up and I'll be ready to go again."


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

Whinoah perches herself on the shrine, enjoying the wind, watching the area for any interlopers as she checks her bowstring.


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2006)

"That may be, Pleione,"  M'ress agreed, "Would it not be a good idea for Trayah to heal you as well?  Are you certain that you haven't had anything else weird or unusual that you are experiencing . . . it would be better to know about them so that we can help, dear one."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

"I'm fine.  I just need some healing for my wounds, but some of you probably need that more."


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2006)

"Okay . . . be that way," M'ress purred.  She stretched and headed off to report back to Trayah what she had learned . . . or not learned.

Seeing Trayah, M'ress approached and offered, "As to Slagg and Pleione, both are being rather tight lipped about any side effects . . . though I did notice that Slagg seemed a good bit less agile than I remembered."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes that could be a secondary effect, I suppose. The list of effects I was told, was probably only those seen on Feldori or Lacerta, as not many others would have been in the area I’d think. Hrmmm, well I know Slagg was among the first to suffer the dark wounds, so he is probably in the same position as Rowanne and myself...supposedly unable to be helped with the magic I now possess. I should probably try to heal Pleione though, especially if she says she’s not yet suffering from anything, other than the wounds themself, as it will prevent her getting any side effects. I shall go collect her...”

*Trayah stands and goes to Pleione.*

“Pleione, please come with me to the shrine, so that I may use the restoration prayer to prevent you from getting any side effects from your wounds.”


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

Whinoah drops down and heads over to Pleione, giving her a hug.  "You ok Sister?  Come on, Trayah can help you."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

"I'm fine.  I don't need anything, except maybe some healing for these wounds once everyone else is okay.  When are we going to head out?  We need to find the cause of all this..."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“You may be fine now Pleione, as were M’ress and Whinoah, but if you are not treated before symptoms appear, you may sicken like the rest of us...or the children. As for heading out, as soon as we can gain all the benefit the copse can provide to strengthen us...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

"Well, I was attacked at the same time as you and Obscurity, so it just must not affect me.  That's a relief.  Anyway, what else is there to do here?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Really, I thought you came back from the hunt with M’ress and Slagg unscathed...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

"Barely, thanks to Slagg.  But we were attacked at camp after that and I got hurt badly."


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

"Sister, I think they're worried about Slagg too.  Please, let them do what they can so things don't get worse, ok?  I don't need to loose a Sister here, where there are so few."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrmmm, my memory may be failing me Pleione, but I can only recall you being wounded by the dark beasts for the first time, not long before we camped at the small knoll with the brook and flowers...which was last night if I remember rightly.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

> "Sister, I think they're worried about Slagg too. Please, let them do what they can so things don't get worse, ok? I don't need to loose a Sister here, where there are so few."




"Don't worry.  You and I will be fine--I think maybe this has no effect on us because we are fey.  My wounds are sore, though.  But I can wait until others who are more wounded get theirs healed first."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

> “Hrmmm, my memory may be failing me Pleione, but I can only recall you being wounded by the dark beasts for the first time, not long before we camped at the small knoll with the brook and flowers...which was last night if I remember rightly.”




"You might be right.  That whole nightmare was a big blur.  Just don't waste anything on me if there are other people who we can be sure will need it."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You might be right.  That whole nightmare was a big blur.  Just don't waste anything on me if there are other people who we can be sure will need it."



“From what the shaman here has told me Pleione, the restoration prayer I can invoke will not work once a day passes...so you are the last that might benefit from it among us, as I have already performed the ceremony on M’ress and Whinoah.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

"Okay, if you think it's a good idea then.  After that can we go?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well I’d be happy to continue out hunt, once we’re healed, but where exactly are we going to go from here?”


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

"I don't think we'll be lingering here much longer, every day that passes, it spreads further.  The Dragonlord is probably worth tracking down."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

"I don't know where to go, but it isn't here, right?  If there's nothing here, then we should at least check somewhere.  Of course, those wounds that can't be healed are really a big problem, aren't they?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

Whinoah nods, "We can heal them, or at least try here."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Nodding, Trayah affirms, “Yes, you’re right, we won’t solve the problem staying here, but we do need to choose somewhere before we rush off. There was also a more powerful shaman here, but he headed out to help a nearby village and hasn’t returned...so we could go and look for him. As for the wounds themselves, we can heal them while we’re here.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

"Yeah, maybe.  I don't know.  Did you talk to that Alyryla or whatever she's called?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“No, I could not reach Arylyra in her dreaming state, though I think I may be able to wake her...I’d prefer not to though, if we can find another way, as she holds another evil at bay while she yet dreams.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

"Another evil?  I wonder what it is.  Whatever it is, it can't be much worse than this one, I think."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Eternal winter, which would likely destroy all you see around you...” Trayah mutters unhappily.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

"Oh, well I guess that's not good..." Pleione admits.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well let’s get you restored first, Pleione, before I heal all those dark wounds, and then we can see where we’re at...as we may need to wait another day if I deplete my magic too much.”

*Trayah will then lead Pleione to the shrine and invoke his last restoration on her, before he begins to heal the wounds caused by the dark beasts.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

"Very well.  But if we can only heal here, how are we going to have any chance at all of stopping this?"

*Pleione reluctantly heads back with Trayah and stands still while he performs the Restoration.*

(OOC: Let me know who he's healing.  Heck, it's such a tall order of healing that you can just roll them all if you like )


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2006)

(ooc: I don't remember what Obscurity is at healing wise)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

(OOC: Fortunately, it should be somewhere recovered after the crash, I think )


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“You have a point Pleione...I may have to wake Arylyra after all, and deal with the consequences later...”

OOC: Just to make it easy, do you just want pick some of Trayah’s spell levels to use up and say we’re all healed, and I’ll decide what spells to remove?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

(OOC: I'm not entirely convinced he can heal everyone with just the spells he has left.  But I'll tell you what--total up his remaining spells and calculate the average healing (4.5 on each d8) that they would provide if all converted to healing.  If that is higher than the total missing health of the party, I'll let you just call it a wash )

"Maybe...You'll have to decide--and talk with M'ress, since she knows about spirits too."

(OOC: Except that Keia is MIA til July 3rd, so you don't have to actually talk to M'ress )


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

"Waking the Summer spirit could be good.  Hopefully she'll bring a nice breeze with her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

(OOC: The Lord of Summer is dead   Arylyra is the Princess of Blossoms, the Queen of Spring )


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

OOC: Hey, I’m happy just to do the healing if you can find the all current hp totals, just thought I’d make it easy for you.  Well lets see at an average, 6 (of 7) 3rd-level spells heal 26.5 hp each, 9 2nd-level spells heal 20 hp each, and 11 1st-level spells heal 11.5 hp each, so if I drop all the fractional healing, that’d be a total of 457 hp worth of healing (not counting the 12 hp I can do with orisons). Which is enough to heal the entire party from zero to full hp about 1.5 times, so unless you’ve got some hidden characters I’m not aware of...


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrmmm, well apart from the fact we'd be waking the Spirit of Spring, Whinoah, I don’t think that’ll create any breezes...the jungle is always close like this.”


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

"oh, well, spring and flowers are nice and pretty, aren't they Pleione?"

OOC: Hey, this spirit thing is new to Whinoah


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey, I’m happy just to do the healing if you can find the all current hp totals, just thought I’d make it easy for you.  Well lets see at an average, 6 (of 7) 3rd-level spells heal 26.5 hp each, 9 2nd-level spells heal 20 hp each, and 11 1st-level spells heal 11.5 hp each, so if I drop all the fractional healing, that’d be a total of 457 hp worth of healing (not counting the 12 hp I can do with orisons). Which is enough to heal the entire party from zero to full hp about 1.5 times, so unless you’ve got some hidden characters I’m not aware of...



 (OOC: 17 for you, double 20s for Whinoah and Obscurity, 52 for M'ress, 32 for Slagg (man the big guy took a lot of hits!), 9 for Pleione.  Let me know if you want to use the big ones or little ones first.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

"Flowers are definitely nice, especially those flowers from last night.  I bet since they were nearby that Arylyra's spirit suffuses those flowers and makes them nice and refreshing for symbiosis."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Okay let’s start with a 1st-level for Pleione, a 2nd-level each for Whinoah, Obscurity, and Trayah, and a 3rd-level each for M’ress and Slagg.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

(OOC: Obscurity is missing 27, Pleione 16, Slagg a hefty 66, Whinoah 18, Trayah 15, M'ress 22.  Want to do averages?  That's 164 in healing needed)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Obscurity is missing 27, Pleione 16, Slagg a hefty 66, Whinoah 18, Trayah 15, M'ress 22.  Want to do averages?  That's 164 in healing needed)



OOC: My bad, I thought you were giving me how many they were down.  Okay averages sound good, considering how IC hates me.  So that's a 3rd and an orison for Obscurity (27); Pleione, Whinoah, and Trayah get a 2nd each (20); M'ress a 2nd and 2 orisons (22); Slagg a 3rd, a 2nd and 2 1st (68). So that's 2 3rd, 5 2nd, 2 1st, and 3 orisons if I've added it up right.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

(OOC: Looks good!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2006)

"Thank you again Trayah." says Obscurity, her spirits a little heightened seeing most of the damage cured.  

"So where do we go now?  I think we still need to find the Dragonlady, though it might be easier to find this errant shaman as we at least know his destination."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah bows his head to Rowanne, as she offers her thanks.*

“We can also try waking Arylyra, as she may be necessary to fight the evil...considering her power is necessary to heal the wounds. She may also be able to give us direction, to hunt out the source of the evil. What do you think, M’ress?” Trayah asks, concern in his voice at the suggestion of waking Arylyra.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 1, 2006)

"Eternal winter sounds pretty bad, not that what we are succuming to is not aweful as it is. I think waking her might be a last resort."  offers Obscurity (provided she overheard Pleione and Trayah talking about Arylyra).


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

Whinoah shivers at the thought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

(OOC: Okay, so there seem to be several options here.  Let me discuss the ones that the characters seem to have proposed, so you can all decide on them.  Pleione and Slagg aren't the type to do this IC, so I'll do it OOC.  Then you can pick your favourite 

1) Strike at the evil's heart before it grows stronger.
Advantages: Quicker, perhaps prevents growth in strength
Disadvantages: Loses out on possible aid

2) Search for the Dragonlord
Advantages: Dragonlords are powerful allies
Disadvantages: She may already be dead and it isn't at all clear where she is, so much time may be used for nothing

3) Search for the Shaman
Advantages: Shamans are powerful allies, and you know where he is
Disadvantages: He may already be dead, so some time may be used for nothing

4) Awaken Arylyra
Advantages: She's a powerful Spirit who seems to have powers that counteract this evil, and she's right nearby
Disadvantages: Might unleash Eternal Winter upon Chuliit without helping

5) Other?  I didn't see any others)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 2, 2006)

"I think that the Shaman would be the easiest to find.  Will he be able to help in our task though?" asks Obscurity.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 3, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, he was able to speak with Arylyra in her dreaming state, which is something that is beyond me currently...so perhaps he could ask if she knows of what we face, and if she has the ability to fight it, before we waken her...though he could have moved on to another village, if he hasn’t perished,” Trayah offers thoughtfully.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 3, 2006)

"Should we try and find out more about where the Dragonlord went or set out immediately for the Shaman?" asks Obscurity.


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2006)

"Well, we came here looking for what we thought was the prophesized Dragon Lord, do any of the others fit the prophacy?"  Whinoah asks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2006)

"The prophesy, I hadn't thought of that. I wonder if any of those hiding here know more about the Dragonlord." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "The prophesy, I hadn't thought of that. I wonder if any of those hiding here know more about the Dragonlord." replies Obscurity.



"Well, her servant might, but no one wanted to talk to him."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I thought _you_ were talking to him, Whinoah,” Trayah remarks, “though I was busy speaking with the shaman, so I could be mistaken.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2006)

"Lets speak to him then, if we can get a clearer picture of which way the Dragonlord went then we would be in a better position to choose our next path." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “I thought _you_ were talking to him, Whinoah,” Trayah remarks, “though I was busy speaking with the shaman, so I could be mistaken.”



"I talked to him a bit, and he gave me a direction where she was, but when I asked if anyone else wanted to talk to him, no one did, so I thought it was done."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 6, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, now I’m not busy elsewhere, I suppose I could speak with him...”

*Trayah heads over to the man with the red hair, Whinoah was speaking with earlier, and addresses him in Eldish.*

[SBLOCK=Eldish]“Pardon me, do you know exactly where your mistress was heading?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Eldish]"No, I'm afraid I don't.  She said she was searching for a source of power, but I fear maybe she was heading back to the clearing where we landed to try and fly away on the battered ship.  When she first left, the darkness was much weaker than it is now, though."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 6, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Servant, Eldish]“How far away is the clearing where you landed and in what direction? How long ago was that, and was she heading towards the clearing when she left?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Eldish]"Would you prefer if I spoke in Seelie?"[/SBLOCK]

"We landed about three or four days to the north-northeast.  When did we land?  Oh, that was awhile ago.  We've been here for a month at least.  As for when she left--she's been gone over a week, but she left during the night, so I have no idea which way she went.  I asked the Shaman if he saw, and he was no help either.  He said 'only the spirits of this place know--they see all', as if that was even _remotely_ helpful."


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

"Traya, you talk to the spirits right?  Maybe they can direct us."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well that’s quite helpful to me actually, and yes I’m sure they can Whinoah...assuming I can find and reach them.”

*Trayah begins to walk around the copse, as he tries to locate any other spirits in the vicinity.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah feels a strong presence throughout the copse, but there don't seem to be lesser spirits present that he can sense, perhaps pushed aside by the strength of Arylyra's aura, or perhaps the lesser spirits of this area were involved long ago in an ancient struggle and never recovered.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I don’t suppose you’ve seen or felt any spirits other than Arylyra, in the copse or just outside, have you Amanal?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"I am afraid not in the copse proper, but I sensed that there are some weaker spirits hiding just at the boundaries of Arylyra's protection, afraid of what might happen to them if they remained alone on the outside..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well they’re the ones I need to speak with then, to get an idea of where the Lady Alexia went. Can you lead me to where you saw them please Amanal?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"I sensed them just where we entered, though I suppose that is the wrong direction to check.  Perhaps, there are others all along the edges, hiding under Arylyra's metaphorical skirts."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well let’s go look then...”[/SBLOCK]*Trayah heads to the opposite side of the copse from which they entered, to see if he can find any spirits.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 7, 2006)

Obscurity will shadow Trayah, offering him the peace he requires but the protection that she feels is pertinent even within the copse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah heads off to the other side, with Obscurity close behind.*

[SBLOCK]*Sure enough, Trayah senses the presence of weak spirits in the vicinity of the edges of Arylyra's power.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 7, 2006)

Not too close mind. She wants to allow him to do what he needs to.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Stopping where he feels he can communicate with them, Trayah gazes out watching for any sign of the darkness.*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Can you hear me spirits? I have need of your assistance to locate someone who passed out of this copse some time over a week ago, who has not returned...a humanoid woman with bright red hair, wearing jewellery. Did any of you or the other spirits gathered around the copse, notice which direction she was headed?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]*The spirits' essence swirl and attenuate, but one spirit twists about and coalesces in front of Trayah's Mind's Eye.  It seems to be a weakened minor dog spirit.*

"Yes, I saw her.  She was heading this way, mostly north."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Thank you, spirit. Can you tell if that is also the direction the greatest evil is coming from?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"I can't tell where it is coming from, so I don't know.  I don't think so, but maybe."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I understand, I am having trouble gauging that myself...it seems to be everywhere at once, though it was weaker where we came from. Hmm, I wonder, could you track the woman’s essence?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Tracing essence?  No, I don't think that's possible.  Can you do that?""[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“No, I have only worldly methods for following others...I thought a spirit such as yourself though, might have senses that I did not. It is of no matter though, you have given me direction, which is more than I had before. I thank you again spirit, and hope I can repay your assistance with my actions against the darkness which pervades our world.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"I am sure my aid was of no merit.  It is your heroic action that shall save our world, mortal.  Be strong as you battle evil to its very depths."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Thank you for your words. Hmm, before I go...you said the woman was travelling mostly north. Was she veering perceptibly either east or west in her course or just avoiding things blocking her path?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Well, I guess a bit East, but mostly North."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah bows towards the direction he was looking, before turning and heading back to his companions.*

“Well, it looks as if Alexia was heading north and a little east, so she may have been heading for her ship...”


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2006)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

M'ress continued to talk with her friend, Slagg, trying to cheer him up a bit.  After a while, she tired of the effort and went to see what the shaman and the others were doing/deciding.

"Alexia is the dragonlady we came here to find?"  M'ress asked, clarifying.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 8, 2006)

Following Trayah back to the group, Obscurity notes, "If so I think we might want to head after her.  Her servant mentioned that their ship was only 3 or 4 days from here. I have a trick that might provide us with better security at night should we intend to travel that distance in the forest."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Alexia is the dragonlady we came here to find?"  M'ress asked, clarifying.



“So it would seem, as she was the only dragonlord here...though she left a week or so ago, so who knows what kind of trouble she’s gotten into alone, with the darkness speading unchecked through the area,” Trayah replies.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2006)

"Well, we should head off then.  We know a little more about our enemy, so we should be more prepared."

Whinoah pauses for a moment, "But, what should we do with the kittens?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well I’m sure the Feldori in the shrine would look after them, if we explained that we think the kittens are the reborn souls of two feldori children, though I’m not sure if they’ll want to stay behind. You might want to check that they will stay put, before making any plans about their future,” Trayah offers, as he looks arouind at the others.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 8, 2006)

"That sounds like a good plan.  I hope that this dragon lord will proove to be the ally that we need and that was spoken of in the prophesy." replies Obscurity.  She gathers what little she has and checks to make sure that everything is prepared for another foray into the jungle.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2006)

"Can you ask them Trayah?" Whinoah says, craddling the kittens in her arm.  She seems to have mixed emotions about leaving the kittens.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, I can ask Whinoah...I just hope the kittens will allow themselves to be parted from us,” Trayah remarks.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah enters the shrine, and approaches the feldori.*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]“Excuse me, I was wondering if you would care for the two kittens we have with us. I ask, because we believe they may be the reborn souls of two feldori children which were taken from this world, by the darkness which plagues us. So I’m thinking, because of that, they might feel more comfortable around other feldori, even if they don’t know why.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"The came from outside, right?  And they were infected?  They could cause us all to perish!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]“I understand your concern and you raise a good question, so I will check them and everyone else for the evil, to put your mind at rest, before we converse further...”

*Trayah casts _detect evil_ and wanders around as necessary to use his enhanced sight to examine everyone, including those he has healed with the restoration magic, starting with those in the shrine.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"That only checks for the evil though, not the disease too."[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Trayah]*Whinoah and M'ress are clean.  Trayah and Obscurity have minor auras of evil.  Pleione and Slagg have moderate auras.  The kittens have none either, like Whinoah and M'ress.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]“The disease and the evil are linked, as far as I have seen...anyway the kittens show no sign of it. If you do not wish to look after them though, I guess we will have to take them with us...”

OOC: What about those that were here before the party arrived, as I did say everyone to be thorough? Hmm, Pleione has an aura...interesting.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2006)

Whinoah brings the kittens over by Trayah, scratching their heads intermittently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Feldori]"I don't think they are linked, or at least...they may have arrived together, but the Shaman said that they fight each other.  No evil presence may just mean the plague has won."[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Trayah](OOC: They have auras ranging from no aura to moderate auras, and the ones with stronger auras seem to have worse physical ailments, much like Obscurity and Trayah's own secondary side effects)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Feldori]“Well I haven’t had the time to study the two as the Shaman did, so I will have to bow to his knowledge on that...though I fear he was wrong. We will take the kittens with us then.”[/SBLOCK]*Trayah turns from the feldori, collecting Whinoah as he leaves the shrine.*

“It looks like we will not be able to leave the kittens here after all...I fear if we did they would just place them outside the copse after we leave, as they still fear they may have the disease.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2006)

"We'll have to take care of them as best we can.  We should still set out as soon as possible.  Do you feel up to leaving now Trayah?"  replies Obscurity.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, I think I have enough magic left to venture forth...though I am still considering waking Arylyra.” Trayah then turns to Alexia’s servant, “Will you be joining us, to look for your mistress?”

*Once he has an answer, Trayah heads over to ask the lacerta shaman another question.*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]“Jamreh, have the protections on the copse been shrinking since the darkness came?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

*Jeeves shakes his head.*

"I don't think I can last long out there.  I'll stay here for now, until it is safe."

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"No, Arylyra's aura holds strong, at least for now.  In fact, the evil wasn't even strong enough to even start pushing back on the wards until very recently."

"It looks like you are getting ready to leave--you must be planning to find the missing Shaman?  The village you seek is to the northwest."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]“Do you know how far northwest, Jamreh, as I’m unfamiliar with this area?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"I don't know how quickly you travel, but it is probably about four days away walking at normal speed."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]“Well, watch over those here, and keep the diamond shards safe...we shall endeavour to return quickly.”[/SBLOCK]*Trayah hands the remaining diamond shards back to the lacerta shaman, with a brief bow before rejoining the group.*

“Hmm, it seems our missing Shaman’s last known location is also about 4 days away, but to the northwest instead of the north-northeast. If it was safer, I’d say we should split up and see if we can collect them both and meet back here, but since it’s not, I guess we should stick together. So let’s get going after the dragonlord, as while I would like to consult with the shaman, he could simply have moved on to help elsewhere, and be on his way back even now.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Yharzu]"Why don't you take a few shards with you?  You might need them.  The Great Shaman said that the spell needs to be continually applied after any new injuries within a day lest the corruption progress."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Trayah holds on to 6 of the shards at Jamreh’s suggestion, hoping he won’t need them.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 12, 2006)

Slagg paces restlessly back and forth while the others talk, scratching awound at his side. Stopping beside Pleione he whispers. 

*Rystil* 

[sblock] Pretty, I not understand. Are we going to catch the dragon? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Nephtys](OOC: Let me know if the new info in the OOC thread changes your post.)[/SBLOCK]

(OOC: Looks like everyone is ready to leave, then?  Are you going right now with Trayah low on spells or waiting for the next day and possibly losing time?)


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2006)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

*M'ress spent some time meditating and deepening her connection to the jungle.  Rousing herself, she tried to become more balanced and focused before leaving the area.*


OOC: Spells selected to follow in OOC thread


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 12, 2006)

"I agree, the dragonlord sounds like our best help at the moment. Please lead on." replies Obscurity.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I will lead this time...in case there are any tracks to follow,” Trayah declares as he leads the party out of the copse, on the dragonlord’s trail.

OOC: Well we’re at least partway though the day already, so I think/hope his remaining spells should do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

*Trayah leads the way out of the copse, and they begin to head out towards the Dragonlord's ship.  About an hour later, those with sharp eyes begin to spot flickering shadows around them, on both sides.  There is enough time to shout a warning before the underbrush explodes in motion, as wild dogs, perhaps the same from before, burst out on all sides in a loose circle around them.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Init:

Obscurity 20 + 6 = 26
M'ress 17 + 6 = 23
Slagg 15 + 4 = 19
Pleione 7 + 5 = 12
Trayah 12 + 0 = 12
Whinoah 3 + 6 = 9
Enemies ???, but after Obscurity for sure! 

Obscurity's Turn!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

Whinoah will scamper up a tree, drawing her bow and taking a shot at one of the dogs from up high.

OOC: Do they look infected at a quick glance?


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 32, expertise*

M'ress moved back to back with Slagg if she could, drawing her Panther's Tooth and looking to strike any creatures that came too close to them.

OOC: Expertise for 4, 5' adjust and ready to strike a dog, or move and ready to strike a dog (using AoA's if possible).  [+12 to hit, (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S)]


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 14, 2006)

Slagg growls at thedogs, looking ready to charge into their midst,but seeing as the others hold back he remains on the defensive.

ooc: Ready standard attack against any dog who comes near, working with M'ress.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

(OOC Whinoah: Nothing is obviously 'infected' or not, but they are corrupted, twisted, and evil-looking like the dogs before or the bearlike creature)

(OOC M'ress: You can definitely get to Slagg, but you can't Expertise yet if you ready an action--the Expertise will apply when your readied action is triggered.  That's probably still okay, though, since it doesn't seem likely that anything can possibly hit you before then 

(OOC Obscurity: You're first, y'know? )


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2006)

(ooc: _I know... been busy sorry.  Not going to be on at all the weekend. So feel free to NPC me._ )


Obscurity whispers some obscure obscenity under her breath, then she disappears, casting _blink_.  She'll stick close to the middle of the group and fire scorching rays from as much cover as she can get.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Obscurity begins to Blink swiftly back and forth to the Ethereal Plane, as she moves to the centre of the group, quickly followed by M'ress, who readies her blade to fend off attacks and make strikes of her own.*

*One dog leaps forward and rips into Trayah with a powerful bite.*

*Slagg prepares for more attacks to come, standing back-to back with M'ress.*

*Another dog tries to rip at Trayah, but the attack is deflected by the minor aura of deflection surrounding the Shaman.*

*When a third dog tries the same trick, however, it can't find an easy spot to attack and so is forced to approach within Slagg's reach.  The powerful Tralg growls in anger as he brings his axe to bear, cutting deeply into the beast's flesh and nearly through, but his attack is just barely not sufficient to defeat the creature in a single blow, so it manages to rip out a chunk of Trayah's flesh in its jaws just above the tail, chewing on it softly before swallowing it between its slavering jaws.*

"Great, now we're going to get those awful black wounds again," Pleione sighs and pulls out her wand to help heal Trayah, restoring some of the injured Lacerta's flesh around the missing chunk.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
DogA's Attack 11 + 8 = 19, Hit. 
Trayah takes 18 Damage

DogB's Attack 7 + 8 = 15, Miss.

Slagg's Readied Attack 5 + 14 = 19, Hit.
DogC takes 28 Damage.

DogC's Attack 16 + 8 = 24, Hit.
Trayah takes 14 Damage, total 32.

Trayah regains 6 Hit Points!

Trayah's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah reaches out to grasp Pleione’s arm as he chants a short phrase.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah tries to cast _dimension door_ defensively (concentration +10), taking Pleione with him, 120 ft. back along their line of march.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

*Trayah successfully completes his spell and disappears, reappearing 120 feet away with Pleione.*

*Two dogs rush towards the two healers, though they don't get close enough to attack.*

*Whinoah scampers to a tree branch and shoots an arrow at one of the dogs and shoots but barely deflects off the dog's warped and toughened hide.*

*The remaining dogs split up, one heading towards Pleione and Trayah, the other two heading for Obscurity, risking M'ress's wrath, as the Feldori gladiator strikes out quickly, in tandem with her Tralg partner, nearly defeating one of them in an example of perfect teamwork, staggering it so it can't attack.  The other one misses Obscurity as she blinks out of existence for a split second.*

*Obscurity backs up slightly towards the far-away healers and waves her hand in a mesmerising gesture, distracting the dog that attacked her as her other hand fires a ray of liquid flame, incinerating the dog and staggering it as well.*

*The dogs who attacked Trayah last time are stymied by the group's positioning and so head for Obscurity instead, streaming past Slagg, who is not fast enough to make another attack after that big swing on the dog he and M'ress struck low.  Though she Blinks away from the first attack, the second bites into her, causing a terrible pain.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Whinoah's Attack 2 + 15 = 17, Miss.

M'ress's Attack 9 + 12 = 21, Hit.
DogG takes 6 Damage.

Slagg's AoO 13 + 12 = 25, Hit.
DogG takes 25 Damage and is staggered.  However, it then heals and recovers to not being staggered anymore.

DogH's attack misses due to Blink.

DogH becomes Flat-Footed
Obscurity's Ranged Touch Attack 6 + 13 = 19, Hit.
DogH takes 32 Damage and is Staggered.

DogA Misses due to Blink

DogB's Attack 7 + 10 = 17, Hit (She should sooooo totally have Mage Armour)
Obscurity takes 17 Damage.

Slagg's Turn!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

Whinoah will pulls back and fire a Flurry-o-Shots(TM).

OOC: Full attack, Rapid Shot, I have to roll better than a 2 at some point   If I ever hit, should be +4 damage for Flavored enemy


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

(OOC: Made a mistake--Obscurity gets two rays, though only one gets to be a Sneak.  So she'll also shoot DogA for 13 Damage)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah beseeches the spirits of nature to aid him once again, asking the plants to hinder those that assault them.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _entangle_ to effect as many dogs as possible, without trapping any of the party, with those that are coming for Pleione and himself being the primary targets.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2006)

_ooc: yeah you're right, mage armor time._ 

Obscurity steps back from the dogs that are hounding her and summons a protective suit of shadowy armor.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

(OOC: You know you can have it perma-up for pretty much all the time not sleeping if you just tell me she spends two 1st-level slots per day to make it so )


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 17, 2006)

_(ooc: make it so!  that and modus operandi while traveling = invisible)_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

(OOC: I've already done that in general with the Invisibility   Now your AC is actually respectable )


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 18, 2006)

ooc: it's a bit unclear where everybody is, but Slagg keeps doing what Slagg does best.

Roaring incoherently in Tralg he heaves away at the nearest enemy, the suffering of his friends shaking him out of his more tactical frame of mind.  

"You not hurt pretty friend!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC: The nearest enemy?  That would be one of the staggered ones that just healed up to be non-staggered.  I'm also going to have Slagg use Flurry even though you didn't specify it.  Also, Slagg has 6 BAB now, so he has two attacks on a full attack.  So I'm taking a lot of liberties with your post, but oh well--they're good for you guys .)

*Slagg rips apart the corrupted dog between himself and M'ress with a devastating axe blow that nearly fails thanks to being unsteady.  Despite its ability to heal, it won't be bothering anyone ever again.  He continues his assault on the dog burned by Obscurity and slays that one as well.  However, his final strike deflects off a third dog's thick hide.*

*Angered, the dog Slagg failed to hit bites Slagg and tears a gash in his left leg.*

*Pleione heals Trayah again, soothing his injuries further.*

*Meanwhile, Trayah calls upon the power of the plant spirits to entangle his foes amidst the underbrush, and sure enough, two of the dogs are held fast.  The other one escapes being entangled and barely manages to pull its way completely out of the area affected and over right next to Trayah and Pleione, but it cannot attack, having wasted its efforts on the plants.  Meanwhile, one of the others is able to break free, but it can't move very far and doesn't make it out of the effect.*  

*Whinoah shoots three quick shots at the injured dog, but her aim is poor and the shots lack force.  Only one arrow manages to hit its mark, and it doesn't hurt the dog at all.*

*Meanwhile, the last Entangled dog fails to break free.*  

[SBLOCK=OOC]Slagg's Attack 3 + 15 = 18, 12 + 13 = 25, 4 + 8 = 12, Two Hits and a Miss.
Dogs G and H are dead.

DogC attacks Slagg 14 + 8 = 22, Hit.
Slagg takes 18 Damage.

Trayah regains 7 more hit points, now missing 19.

Two Dogs fail to Save against Entangle.

DogD breaks free of the Entangle and moves halfway out.

DogE moves right up to Trayah and Pleione.

Whinoah's Attacks 15 + 13 = 28, 3 + 13 = 16, 4 + 8 = 12.
Hit once for exactly 0 Damage (rolled a 2--needed 3 or higher )

DogF fails to break out of the Entangle.

M'ress's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 18, 2006)

After her _mage armor_ is up, Obscurity will continue to use _scorching rays_ from her position in the middle of the party.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2006)

OOC: even with +4 damage vs aberations?  What kind of DR do these things have?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC: Well, since her damage bonus is +8, it must be 10 )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 19, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (17/30 hp, AC 18)*

*Stepping back from the beast, Trayah projects a beam of searing light at it from his open palm.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah will activate his totem affinity (Jaguar: +2 Dexterity*, and +2 to Balance and Jump checks 1/day for 7 minutes), and take a 5 foot step away from DogE, casting _searing light_ at it. +6 ranged touch [3d8; 20/x2; 160 feet; _searing light_]

* Dexterity bonus already taken into account for his AC and attack bonus as posted.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 32, expertise*

*M'ress adjusted her position and struck as many times as she could.  It seemed these creatures were damage resistant, she only hoped they were easier to hit.*

OOC: Have no idea of where the bad guys are.  M'ress will 5' adjust and full attack if she can, (avoiding AoO's) otherwise she will move to attack provided it does not provoke from more than one creature.  If Slagg and M'rss are shielding someone, she will hold her ground and ready a strike on someone that draws near.  Using four points of expertise, attacking with adjusted +10/+10/+4 with (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S).


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 19, 2006)

Slagg roars in anger and pain as he unleashes another round of attacks on the dog that wounded him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

*M'ress stumbles on a root in the ground and makes just about the clumsiest series of attacks in her history as a Gladiator.  They are so unexpectedly erratic, however, that one of them barely manages to surprise the dog and injure it slightly.*

*Obscurity backs away and surrounds herself in shadowy mists that exude an aura of force, but that is barely not enough to prevent one of the dogs from ripping into her back as the other one attempts an assault but closes its jaws on empty air as the Feldori blinks away.*

*Slagg steps slightly back from the dog attacking him, bringing him in reach of M'ress's target as well.  Then he unleashes two wide, swift slashes with his axe, one of which hits home and cuts apart the corrupted beast, slicing through and cleaving to M'ress's target as well for a powerful blow.  His final attack is clumsy after recovering from the wide cleave, so it barely fails to penetrate the beast's thick hide.*

*Pleione heals Trayah for quite a bit in an attempt to save him from the two dogs heading their way, as Trayah closes his eyes in concentration, becoming attuned with the spirits and firing off a supercharged blast of searing energy that flays the beast nearest to him as much as one of Slagg's mighty axe swipes.*

*Badly burned, the dog trembles slightly as it attacks, missing Trayah, which proves to save his life, as the other dog crunches into his scales wickedly and leaves him badly wounded.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
M'ress's Attacks 1 + 10 = 11 (not a fumble though), 10 + 10 = 20, 1 + 5 = 6 (not a fumble though), 1 Hit (What awful luck!)
DogA takes 3 Damage, total 3 (by the way, M'ress gets through their DR, she just does low damage if she misses a lot )

Obscurity's AC rises by 4

DogA's Attack 10 + 10 = 20, Hit.  
Obscurity takes 15 more Damage, total 32

DogB's Attack Misses due to Blink

Slagg's Attacks 2 + 13 = 15, 17 + 13 = 30, Second one hits.
DogC takes 23 Damage and dies, Slagg cleaves to DogA.
Slagg's Cleave 5 + 13 = 18, Hit.
DogA takes 21 Damage, total 24.
Slagg's Last Attack 9 + 8 = 17, Miss.

Trayah regains 8 more HP, bringing him to 25.

Trayah's Attack 20 + 6 = 26, Critical Threat!
Confirmation: 6 + 6 = 12, Critical Hit!
DogE takes 20 Damage!

DogD's Attack 15 + 8 = 23, Hit.
Trayah takes 18 Damage.

DogE's Attack 4 + 10 = 14, Miss.

Whinoah's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 19, 2006)

_(ooc: you know I think that exact thing happened last time I remembered to put up the mage armor. doh! hp wise, I'm so glad your keeping track of it, I have no idea what my total is now)_

Crying out in pain, Obscurity steps back and tries to fry the nearest dog with another scorching ray.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, wouldn't it have been much more awesome if the Blink miss was the 20 and the 17 (that's what the other one rolled) was the one that got through Blink?   Then it would have helped  )


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 20, 2006)

"Bad Dog go splat!"

ooc: Dog A all the way.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (7/27 hp, AC 18)*

*Failing to gain any respite and even gaining an additional enemy, Trayah steps back again and targets the same dog with another beam of searing light, hoping that Pleione’s healing will keep him on his feet if he cannot avoid their teeth.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah will take a 5 foot step away from both dogs, casting _searing light_ at DogE again. +6 ranged touch [3d8; 20/x2; 160 feet; _searing light_]

Well, as usual, even if Trayah had bought different defensive items, granting him a higher AC, it still wouldn’t be high enough.   Come on Invisible Castle where's the love...even on a critical I can’t manage to get a good damage roll, or even an average one (average being 27 on a crit) for that matter! [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 28*

Pressing the attack, M'ress stumbled through her assault, then decided to pour it on since the creatures wouldn't think of her as a threat.

OOC: Full attack, no expertise.  +14/+14/+9 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S).


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2006)

Whinoah keeps firing rapidly from her perch in the tree (Repeat as nessessary for the most part)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

*Whinoah shoots three times, each arrow piercing slightly into the corrupted canine's flesh, but not quite enough to finish it off.*

*The entangled dog breaks loose and stalks menacingly towards Trayah, but it cannot make it past all the hindering roots and vines.*

*M'ress performs three attacks in rapid succession, each significantly more powerful than the last as the final blow staggers an uninjured dog onto its side.*

*Obscurity shoots out two blazing rays of flame, knocking one of the two dogs attacking her unconscious, though it may soon heal and awaken, and killing the other outright, its body burning away in the flames and leaving ash and charred bone.*

*Slagg slaughters the unconscious dog with a quick axe stroke and then moves to try to find a way around the entangling vines to get at the other three dogs.* 

*Pleione heals Trayah slightly, as Trayah concentrates even harder than before and unleashes a light of such bright and burning intensity that it causes the entire forest floor and even the jungle canopy to light up for a brief instant, as it sears away the corrupted dog, consuming everything.  At the same time, his allies amidst the plant spirits manage to resnare the one dog still within their grasp.*

*But the last dog that is menacing Trayah snarls and rips at his throat, dropping the brave Lacerta to the ground, dying.*

*Whinoah shoots the entangled beast three times and damages it slightly, just as the recently-entangled dog breaks free again and moves out to threatent Pleione.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Whinoah's Attacks 8 + 13 = 21, 13 + 13 = 26, 12 + 8 = 20, 3 Hits.
Dog A takes 6 more damage, total 30

DogF breaks out of the Entangle and moves a bit towards Trayah.

M'ress's Attacks 9 + 14 = 23, 20 + 14 = 34 (and confirmed), 19 + 9 = 28 (and confirmed)
DogB takes 32 damage and is staggered (wow, the first hit sucked too)

Obscurity's Rays 3 + 13 = 16, 18 + 13 = 31, Both Hit.
Dog A takes 12 Damage and is unconscious.
Dog B takes 19 Damage and dies. 

Slagg's Attack 15 + 13 = 28
DogA dies

Trayah gains 3 HP :\

Trayah's Attack 20 + 6 = 26, Critical Threat (Shut up about the IC hate--IC just gave you TWO 20s in a row! )
Confirmation 9 + 6 = 15, Critical Hit.
Dog E takes 34 damage and is totally fried (And good damage too )

DogF is reentangled

DogD's Attack 14 + 8 = 22, Hit.
Trayah takes 15 Damage and is unconscious and dying at -5.

Whinoah's Attacks 11 + 13 = 24, 13 + 13 = 26, 15 + 8 = 23, All Hit
DogF takes 3 Damage (now Whinoah _is_ getting bad damage rolls.  She should be averaging at least 7 or 8 damage on a 3 shot flurry, and she hasn't gotten that even once yet).

DogF breaks free and moves out.

M'ress's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

(OOC: Note--only two dogs remain alive, both threatening Pleione about 120 feet away from everyone else directly through an 80 foot diameter of Entangle


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2006)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

M'ress knew she couldn't close the distance with the entangle in the way.  She wondered just how in the world they had gotten so far away . . . even for her.  She dropped her sword for the moment and unslung her bow.  She took steady aim and fired at one of the dogs . . . trying for the most wounded one.

OOC: Drop (free action) Draw (move equivalent), fire:  +13 _Nature’s Wrath_ Mighty +0 Composite Longbow of Cold +1 (1d8+1 +1d6 cold/20/x3)


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Note--only two dogs remain alive, both threatening Pleione about 120 feet away from everyone else directly through an 80 foot diameter of Entangle



Shouldn't be a problem for Whinoah, she'll swing over if she can't get a clear shot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

(OOC: The answer to how in the world they got so far away is that you probably just forgot about them when they didn't attack for two to three rounds and just moved )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

(OOC: M'ress has a +1 Cold Bow?  I forgot about that--lend that to Whinoah some time and she'll own them  )

[SBLOCK=OOC]M'ress 17 + 13 = 30, Hit.
DogF takes 7 Damage, total 10.

Obscurity's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, it's been combats like these that have changed my view on the worth of magical weapons.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah--you know each of those times Whinoah is doing 3 Damage?  She would have dropped an enemy with that series of attacks, no question, if the bow was magic, and the foes would be dead already.  Heck, M'ress moves fast enough to skirt the Entangle and attack in melee in two rounds.  She should hand Whinoah her bow and do that)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 21, 2006)

(ooc: are the two dogs remaining standing to one side of Pleione & Trayah? If so I'll position a Web spell to hold the two of them while not trapping P&T.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

(OOC: Yes, definitely.  However the Web will be substantially more effective in keeping the dogs stuck if you are willing to centre it on the dogs and trap P&T (because Web is ridiculously hard to escape if you are at the centre).  Actually, the best move, since no dogs go in between you and Pleione, may very well be to delay and tell Pleione to drag Trayah away so you can centre on the dogs without catching them.  I'm guessing that would ensure nobody else gets hit for the rest of the fight.

Either way, it should help a bunch, though.  I'll wait til we hear from Slagg, who is next, while you decide, though I'm guessing Slagg will want to move quickly around the Entangle to go help Pleione.

Slagg's up )


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 21, 2006)

Obscurity yells out to her friends to move away from the dogs as quickly as possible.  Then she delays. If Slagg moves directly into combat, she will not use the web. She is just worried about leaving Pleione to face them alone for a full round by herself.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 21, 2006)

Slagg looks at the the grasping plants in irritation, cursing them in Tralg he tries to make his way around them (running if the terrain allows it). "Run here, Pretty!" he calls out to Pleione, the well-being of a stranger weighing lightly against the life of his beloved.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

*Obscurity calls out her plan to Pleione, who hears her and calls back her agreement.  Unable to run due to the straight path being blocked by entangling plants, Slagg heads around and makes it most of the way to the dogs, but not all the way.  Pleione can't quite make out what Slagg is saying and assumes it is affirmation for Obscurity's plan, so she moves Trayah back thirty feet, though that isn't great for Trayah's injured body, causing him to lose more blood.  Pleione vows to heal Trayah as soon as her next chance comes.  Meanwhile, Obscurity immediately unleashes a huge sticky web that covers the dogs and a wide area from tree to tree.  She doesn't quite centre it on the dogs, leaving twenty-five feet on the side with Pleione and Trayah and fifteen feet on the side with her allies.  This serves two purposes.  First, it prevents the dogs from gaining full cover.  Second, it encourages the dogs to move towards M'ress and the others, rather than Pleione, if they want to get out.  One of the dogs is held fast, and even the other dog that isn't stuck looks like he's not going to make it out of there any time soon.  It barely struggles 5 feet towards M'ress, Whinoah, and Obscurity.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Obscurity's Web:
DogF saves, DogD fails.  
DogD does not break out, and DogF manages to move 5 feet.
Whinoah's Turn--perhaps she'll wait for M'ress to lend her the bow, perhaps not?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

OOC: Can't assume she'll get the loan at the moment

Whinoah unloads a flurry of arrows at the bound dogs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 22, 2006)

Obscurity starts moving slowly around the entangled area towards the side that Pleione and Trayah are one.  For the moment she doesn't do anything offensive but she remains ready should something else enter the area.


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2006)

M'ress fires several shots into the beast still threatening Pleione and Trayah.

OOC: No reason to hand it over until she realizes that she's doing more than Whinoah is with a bow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

*Whinoah fires three arrows, one of which is lost amidst the thick webbing and the other two of which are excellent shots that are once again not very effective, seemingly mostly healed as quickly as they are made.  As the dog that isn't bound in place completely struggles to nearly move out of the web, M'ress fires twice, fairly clumsy bow attacks compared to the fluid motions of Whinoah's technique, but the arrows and their chilling bite seem to have a much greater effect nonetheless.*

*As Obscurity glances around and prepares to attack any other enemy that should try to enter the fray, Slagg triumphantly reaches Pleione, setting himself in front of her so no harm can reach her without passing him first.*

*Feeling more confident and safe, Pleione heals Trayah a tiny trickle, preventing his blood loss.*

*Meanwhile, the second dog, immobile and covered in tangled webbing, struggles futilely against the sticky strands that encase it, failing to break loose.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Whinoah's Attacks 11 + 13 = 24, 14 + 13 = 27, 10 + 8 = 18, 3 Hits.
DogF takes 9 Damage, total 19.

DogF moves 10 more feet farther, barely still inside the Web.

M'ress's Attacks 7 + 13 = 20, 5 + 8 = 13, One Hit.
DogF takes 10 more damage, total 29.

Obscurity readies to hit any latecomers

Slagg moves to block attacks made at Pleione.

Trayah regains 2 HP and is at -4.

DogD fails to break free of the Web.

Whinoah again.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2006)

"M'ress, that bow is quite nice," Whinoah compliments as she fires rapidly.

OOC: trying to RP if/how she'd ask about it, which isn't in her nature, so probabably just going to have to continue to be ineffective


----------



## Keia (Jul 24, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 28*

"Yes . . . it is,"  M'ress replied.  "Here, use it . . . ."

M'ress effortlessly tossed the bow over to Whinoah's position, then bent over and picked up  her Panther's Tooth - getting ready for the dog that was surely making it's way over to them.


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2006)

Whinoah set her bow asside as she grabs M'ress's, before she aims and takes another shot.

OOC: assuming she can.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

*M'ress throws her bow over gently and draws Panther's Tooth, as Whinoah catches M'ress's bow effortlessly in one hand and drops her bow with delicate care with the other hand.  Then she fires three quick shots with the new bow, two at the uninjured dog, and one at the other who is almost out of the web.  Her shots carefully consider all that she has learned about weak points on these beasts during her time fighting them, and the first two bring the uninjured dog low, as the third shoots straight through the head of the injured dog, causing the beast's skull to explode in an icy burst, as it collapses to the ground, dead.  As the fighting dies down, she shoots the unconscious dog for good measure, killing it as well.*

(OOC: Hmm...I guess I'll let Whinoah catch the bow with an AoO, and dropping a weapon is free)

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Whinoah's Attacks 12 + 14 = 26, 7 + 14 = 21, Two Hits.
DogD takes 38 Damage and is knocked out.
Whinoah's Thirs Attack 20 + 9 = 29, Critical Threat.
Confirmation 18 + 9 = 27, Critical Hit.
DogF takes 46 Damage and is way dead.

Yeah, Whinoah rocks when she has a magic weapon--keep that in mind casters 

Victory!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

(OOC: Double post!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 25, 2006)

Obscurity moves the rest of the way over to Slagg, Pleione, and Trayah to see if Pleione can help Trayah recover from the aweful wounds the dogs have inflicted.


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2006)

"Wow, this is an incredable bow," Whinoah says, as she grabs her own bow and puts it away before she climbs back down.  She hands M'ress's bow back to her, "Thank you."


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 25, 2006)

Slagg stays in front of Pleione, letting those with ranged weapons deal with the dogs.


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 28*

"We could trade if you wish, Whinoah,"  M'ress offered.  "I would like it back . . . but perhaps after you've found something better, or we are beyond this mess.  I would continue to carry yours, in case a bow would serve best in a certain situation."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2006)

*Pleione heals Trayah three times, binding some of the wounds the Shaman has received.*

(OOC: Trayah gains 17 HP and rises to 13)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 26, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (13/24 hp)*

*After a minute or so Trayah opens his eyes and groans, looking around as he sits up.*

“Well, it seems we have survived yet again, though at this rate I’m not sure how many more of these attacks I will live though. Hrmmm, did anyone who was cleansed suffer any damage while I was out?”


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2006)

Whinoah looks at her bow, and then nods, handing it to M'ress, "Yes, I promise to return yours, just as you did mine."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 26, 2006)

"Slagg, yourself and I were the only ones I saw injured in the combat." replies Obscurity letting the adrenaline of the combat disippate. She sits down hard, almost as weak as Trayah was a moment ago.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2006)

"I would agree with that assessment,"  M'ress replied.  "Considering we have daqys of travel yet to go, should be heal up as best we can, saving the cleansings for once a day . . . or perhaps tomorrow morning first thing - to save what resources we have available?"

M'ress remembered the all-day competitions in the pits, each battle wore you down.  Even then she liked to wait and heal near the end of the day . . . so that she and her stable mates were freshest for the toughest fights.  Though here, there was no way to determine which battle would kill them all.  Night would be more difficult, M'ress throught.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 27, 2006)

"I have discovered a way that might help us survive the nights.  A particular conjuration that I have been trying to figure out should allow me to create a small hole for us to sleep in, both invisible and high above the ground." replies Obscurity.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 27, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“As I intended, M’ress, though I couldn’t cleanse anyone right now, even if I wanted to. I was just wondering whether we’d managed to avoid requiring that I ask the spirits for that prayer again, as yet,” Trayah remarks, as he moves over to Obscurity and then Slagg, before healing himself.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Cast _cure serious wounds_ (3d8+13) on Obscurity (using _call lightning_), _cure light wounds_ (1d8+7) on Slagg (using _produce flame_), and _cure light wounds_ (1d8+7) on himself (using _shillelagh_). Curing any minor damage left with orisons if he can.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

(OOC: Trayah gets 10 on himself, requiring 1 orison to finish healing, Slagg gains 12, which would require 6 orisons to finish healing, Obscurity gains 27 HP, which would require 5 orisons to finish healing)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 27, 2006)

OOC: Do those figures take into account their reduced maximum HP totals from the dogs attacks (1 for Slagg and 2 for Obscurity)?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

(OOC: No, because I'm dumb.  It does for Trayah though.  So Obscurity is at full (missing 6 HP from total maximum) and Slagg is missing 3)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 27, 2006)

OOC: Hehe! I know I took the unhealable damage into account on Trayah, and when I said to use orisons to heal any remaining minor damage.  So orison away for the remaining 4 HP (using _detect magic, guidance x2, and read magic_).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey.  All at full.  Continue onward?)


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2006)

OOC: Yup


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

*The group continues onward through the jungle.  At several point, various members of the group feels baleful eyes upon them and stop in case of an attack, but no attack is forthcoming.  Eventually, as they are almost ready to stop for the night, they see a small cluster of the pretty flowers that Pleione likes in the lower branches not far from the forest floor.*

"Ooo, can we stop here so I can symbiose with the flowers?  Pleeease?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 27, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I suppose we might as well stop here as anywhere else, as we can’t go much further today anyway...though I’d like to take a look around first to make sure the evil isn’t lying in wait for us.”

*Trayah then closes his eyes, muttering a plea to the spirits to allow him to see the evil around them, before opening his eyes and checking the area.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Just in case that’s a little unclear, Trayah is casting _detect evil_, before checking the area. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 27, 2006)

"Pleione, Whinoah, I forgot that the two of you need to symbiose. The shelter that I create will not have any wind or flowers in it." states Obscurity, wondering if _rope trick_ will be appropriate for those two.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

*Trayah doesn't notice any evil creatures in range, but there is evil all around in the jungle, particularly in one of the trees on the southeast side and those flowers as well.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I’m sorry Pleione, but I don’t think you should go anywhere near those flowers, as the evil seems more concentrated there, and in that tree as well,” Trayah says, pointing to the particular tree.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Pleione, Whinoah, I forgot that the two of you need to symbiose. The shelter that I create will not have any wind or flowers in it." states Obscurity, wondering if _rope trick_ will be appropriate for those two.



“We can enter and exit this shelter of yours as needed, correct Rowanne? So, they could simply complete their symbiosis, if conditions allow, and then enter the safety of the shelter. Couldn’t they?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

"There's evil everywhere here, I'm afraid...It saddens me that even the delicate flowers are subjected to this terrible darkness, but as an Anthousa, I must symbiose with those flowers to purify them, even if only temporarily."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, you’re free to do as you wish of course, Pleione, I only offer my opinion on the danger which may be present.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

"Okay, thanks for the heads up, Trayah," Pleione nods as she heads over to the flowers for symbiosis.


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2006)

M'ress looked to Slagg to see if he was going to talk any sense into her.  M'ress looked to catch up with Pleione.  "Pleione . . . if the flowers are evil, are you certain that the flowers won't hurt you?  I thought you could go for a couple of days without needing to symbiose .  Wouldn't it be safer to wait for a better patch of flowers . . . especially since we just left the clearing of with the flowers today."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

(OOC: Looking to Slagg for levelheaded advice is not the greatest plan  )

"Don't worry, M'ress.  These are flowers, and I'm a Nymph of flowers.  We are of the same essence, and I can hear the flowers cry out for comfort and love just as I seek solace in their soft embrace.  Because of my primal connection with nature, it is my duty to help clear away the darkness by bonding with the flowers and spreading my love--I'm sure that's what this Arylyra person would do too."

*She tries to climb up to get to the flowers, though she has a bit of trouble thanks to her weak upper body and lack of climbing skill.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 28, 2006)

"Yes, that is right, you can enter and exit often. We can even shut the entrance to completely hide." replies Obscurity


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2006)

"Sister, perhaps it's best if you just rest normaly tonight.  I don't want the evil to permiate you too," Whinoah says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

"It'll be okay, Sister.  I just know that Amaranthian love can purify the evil, at least temporarily.  It'll help this place stave off the darkness for just a bit longer, so it's worth it," she still isn't having much luck with climbing up the tree, "Can I use anyone's rope?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 28, 2006)

Obscurity casts her _rope trick_. The length of rope levitates into midair and stops.  She climbs to the top (slowly) and enters an extradimensional space. "Climb up, we can pull up the rope afterwards and all fit comfortably inside."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

*Pleione climbs partway up the rope and hops lightly onto a thick branch, heading over to lie down amongst the flowers.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 28, 2006)

From her position at the window to the extradimensional space, Obscurity keeps an eye on Pleione. If anything nasty jumps out at the nymph, Obscurity is ready to cast something at it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

(OOC: Obscurity is just inside or just outside of the Rope Trick?  Remember: Spells cannot be cast across the extradimensional interface, nor can area effects cross it.)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah looks at the rope, shrugs, and tries to follow Obscurity.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2006)

Whinoah scampers up the tree besides Pleione.  "Be careful Sister"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 28, 2006)

(ooc: hm okay then, Obscurity will still enter the space, but keep an eye out. If necessary she'll stick head out and shout a warning.)


----------



## Keia (Jul 28, 2006)

*M'ress did what she could, without physically restraining the nymph (which might have been fun, but counterproductive).  Instead, she easily climbed the rope and into the structure.*

"Definitely something I will not get used to for a while,"  M'ress whispered.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

"I know, Sister," Pleione whispers, as she rolls her shoulders, arches her back and sighs softly amidst the flowers, "Why don't you go get Trayah to make you wind?  He always makes sure _you_ get symbiosis every day--I think he definitely likes you."


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

"I'm fine Sister, though I'm sure he will if he can again," Whinoah says.  "And if he could make flowers for you I'm sure he would too."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

"I'm sure he could do it--he seems pretty amazing that way--but it looks like whatever that thing he does is, he can only do it once every day, or else why does he never use it when we're in fights."

"Anyway, I can feel these flowers purifying, and their love and energy suffuses me and invigorates me," Pleione sighs in pleasure and leans back against the flowers, rolling amongst them to maximise the amount of flesh in contact with the blossoms.


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 29, 2006)

"If flowers hurt you, I kill them" Slagg promises solemnly, and climbs up to guard Pleione from any threat.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

*Pleione langourously lays amidst the flowers for several hours and then eventually reluctantly heads into the Rope Trick.  Pulling in the rope, the extradimensional haven becomes nearly completely impenetrable, and they rest the night safely.*

*As they wake up the next morning and prepare to head out, they notice signs on the forest floor that _something_ with claws had come down below and eventually left.  Pleione symbioses with the flowers again if she can, just before they leave.*

*The remainder of the journey, assuming Obscurity continues with her Rope Tricks, is among the safest stretches in the jungle so far, although the feeling of baleful eyes increases, and rustling in the distance abounds.  Nonetheless, they see the ship ahead...or what's left of it.*

*The ship has been cracked in half, with one half resting normally in a dark sludge like a ship in water and the other half cracked off, tilted at a 60 degree angle, and mostly sunken into the sludge.  The sounds of a disjoint battle with explosions and shattering glass emanate from deep below amidst the sunken portion periodically.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah continues to provide wind for Whinoah’s symbiosis as they travel, each evening before they retreat into Obscurity’s conjured haven.*

“Hrmmm, I wonder if Alexia is up here somewhere, or whether she’s down amidst the sounds of conflict...inside the broken ship.”


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2006)

"How do we know there aren't other people from the ship down there?" Whinoah says, worried as she looks over at it.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, I assumed she would have brought all her servants with her, when she travelled to the copse, but you raise a good point...we have no idea what has gone on here,” Trayah replies, as he begins studying the ground for any tracks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

*Pleione glances around and then points at the dark sludge along the ground, which is spreading outward from here, as well as at the nearby plants, which are withered, blasted, and dead.*

"Those _monsters_--look, they've killed all these poor flowers, and the evil is spreading from here...but is someone in there fighting it?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Ignore This--Me==Stupid]*Trayah isn't the greatest tracker, and the sludge has eaten away many of the tracks in its bubbly darkness, but there are clear signs of people leaving the area and tracks of at least tens of creatures entering it.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: Well, IC still hates you, but you still got a 25 on Survival )

*The sludge has eaten away many of the tracks in its bubbly darkness, but there are clear signs of people leaving the area, it looks like two humanoids who left a long time ago, over a week, heading in the opposite direction as the group (towards the Lyrithian Copse).  Also, there's a set of tracks leading back from the copse to the wreck that is very similar and probably a match for one of the people who left.  There's even another set of tracks leading here from a different direction that appears to be much more recent and made by a humanoid, likely female, of average height, lightweight, and with a strong purposeful stride.   There are also tracks of a large number of creatures entering the area.  In total, there are too many to determine separately, but there are twenty-three Trayah notices that are quite recent, made by various forest creatures that usually don't travel togethers with slight anomalies in the tracks as if they were warped like the animals the party has fought.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

*M'ress kept pace with Trayah's lead, always ready to defend the Lacerta if attacked.  Meanwhile, she enjoyed the nights when she realized that the rope trick space was close to the same amount of space that was in their stables in the pits.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Anybody going to do anything?  )


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah returns from his examination of the ground around the broken craft, taking in the destruction as his eyes lift from his search for tracks.*

“Well it looks like Alexia did return here. There are also signs of another lightweight humanoid, probably a female, who came after Alexia arrived. Though I don’t hold out much hope of finding either alive if they stayed, as there are very recent tracks from nearly two dozen creatures perverted by the evil which pervades the jungle.”

“Your’re right Pelione, the evil does seem to be spreading from here, which makes it even more important that we find the dragonlord, as she may know what caused all of this. If someone is in there fighting it though, I don’t know how they’re holding out with the number of creatures that seem to be drawn to the area. I will fly over the ship and take a look though, before we even consider venturing inside.”

*Trayah then casts _fly_ on himself, before flying over the ship to try and see what’s going on where the sound of fighting is coming from.*

OOC: Just typing my post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*Trayah flies forward towards the ship.  He can't make out whatever is happening below, though he sees and hears the evidence a minor explosion coming from one of the sunken rooms deep at the bottom, which means it was initially near the front of the ship.*

*Suddenly, he hears another sound.  A terrible screech as some of the upper foliage begins to rustle,  Meanwhile, the others notice rustling among the bushes all around them...perhaps this is where all those baleful eyes that had been following them have been waiting to congregate...*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Run for the ship, it may be our only chance,” Trayah yells, before he dives toward whichever part of the ship the party heads towards, trying to find a way inside.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Both halves of the ship are about equidistant from the group, but for those who can't climb, jump, or fly well, it would be easier to get to the sunken half than the unsunken half.

I'll wait to see what the others are doing for sure before posting the aftermath )


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: Well I'll change my post to say whichever part of the ship the party heads towards instead.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2006)

Whinoah makes a leap onto the ship and climbs up the rest of the way.

OOC: She'll head towards the high point to get a good arching vantage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Well, looks like Whinoah at least is heading up, unleashed, but that's a better spot for archers, probably.  The melee would probably like to fight in the sunken portion where the close space disallows the enemies higher numbers to take an advantage--plus Web could be useful down there.  Though there _are_ those explosions from something down there )


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: I can see that. Guess I'll have to see what happens with the others.


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 28*

*M'ress will look to Slagg and Pleione, making certain that they can follow along, then followed after Trayah to the sounds of the fight.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: Trayah is flying above the ship, he hasn't gone anywhere near the fight as yet...though there are apparently creatures all around us in the bushes and foliage.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, you're surrounded and there's something above.  Whinoah is going up to the top of the half that isn't sunken, which considering the loud screech from the upper canopy is dubiously safe, though is away from the underbrush crawlers in any event.  There's also another half of the ship that's sunken with explosions coming from it.  Trayah's flying up above.  If you need any more info about the situation and I've failed to explain it accurately enough to get a picture in your mind, please let me know!)


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: Certainly . . . how big is the ship? . . . is the sunken part also have sludge on the inside of it (i.e. is it filling)? . . . what is the jumping distance across the sludge to get to either side?  . . . are there any portholes or windows to see inside the unsunken half (though I suppose that as we're being herded a bit, there won't be time to look inside )?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Some of the ship is submerged, so you can't measure the length completely, but assuming it was cracked exactly down the middle, it is probably about 150 feet long.  The sunken part is not totally sunken, as mentioned in that first post it is tilted 60 degrees and only most is submerged.  Since the top is above the sludge, it isn't filling up.  The jumping distance to completely avoid the sludge is fifty feet to get to either half.  The only viable porthole above the sludge only reveals an empty sideways room with a hole in the 'bottom' leading down)


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: Thanks!!  50 feet!  Wow . . . that's a tough jump to make to get onto the ship.  Are there intervening rocks and stuff to jump to first?

*M'ress eyed the distance to the ship skeptically, though the small explosion was egging her on.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: There aren't really rocks, though there are pieces of ship debris scattered about near the ship, no more than ten feet from the main ship in any case.  One could also walk in the sludge)


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: A cat walking into sludge willingly . . . I don' think so  

*M'ress thought she'd be able to make multiple jumps over to the ship . . . staying clear of the sludge that lined the area.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC:  Fair enough.  Heading to the exposed upper portion or the sunken lower portion?)


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: Likely heading to the sunken lower . . . what is the distance between the halves of the ship?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: About fifteen feet laterally and another fifteen feet down from the nearest (to the gap) part of the exposed section to the highest part of the sunken section)


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: Yeah that would be rope time . . . or Slagg carry time  

*M'ress bounded from piece to piece after studying everything for a moment.  She headed for the sunken section.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 2, 2006)

"Pleione, Slagg, we need to get to the ship too. The sunken side would make it easier for Slagg to fight smaller numbers from, but none of us can jump that far. Slagg, can you carry us?" Obscurity asks in whatever language the big brute can speak.

EDIT: or maybe just Seelie for Pleione to translate.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Slagg shakes his head.  He can't carry two people at once and still make such a long jump.*

"Slagg can't carry both of us.  Do you have magic to fly or something?  If not, no matter, we could probably just jump as far as we go and then walk the rest through the goop," Pleione suggests to Obscurity.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 2, 2006)

"No unfortunately I cannot fly. I'll try to jump as best I can. I'd best disappear as best I can, you go with Slagg." says Obscurity as she casts blink and activates her ring then does the best she can to jump towards the sunken side.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: Just checking to make sure--she's going to delay for 12 seconds after the rest of the party has already left to Blink and Invis?  I would not suggest it, but let me know for sure before we proceed)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 2, 2006)

(ooc:no cast blink & jump in rd 1. activate invis & move in rd 2. So she is not taking double moves, but is at least moving)


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, sorry to confuse Trayah, but dispite results this game to the contrary, Whinoah + Longsword = Dead Whinoah in combat for the most part.  She's pretty mobile, so she'll get around as needed, but right now she's getting ready to unleash blazing electric freezing death uppon her enemies.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: No confusion here, Trayah is going where the majority of the party goes. Don't forget to look up though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Whinoah leaps towards the upraised portion of the ship and splashes in the sludge, which pulls at her legs with a wet squishy sucking sound.  She is barely able to make it to the ship and climb just a little bit, and she'll finish reaching the top in the next few seconds.*

*M'ress leaps almost all the way to some of the debris, pulling her feet quickly from the sludge as she bounds to the debris with a cat's disdain for water.  She leaps from piece to piece and enters the sunken half of the ship.*

*Slagg, carrying Pleione, leaps after M'ress and lands squarely in the sludge, creating a huge slimey splash as his stumpy legs are submerged.  With an act of great strength, he pulls himself through the dark sludge and up to the top of the ship, though unlike M'ress he can't actually enter and head down.*

*Trayah flies down into the sunken section to stand aside M'ress.*

*Obscurity begins to blink back and forth between the ethereal and the prime material planes as she hops into the sludge and moves forward just slightly.*

(OOC: And now that everyone got a free round to go--initiative time!

Bad Guys ???
Obscurity 19 + 6 = 25
Trayah 19 + 0 = 19 (in a stunning upset!)
M'ress 12 + 6 = 18
Whinoah 9 + 6 = 15
Pleione 9 + 5 = 14
Slagg 1 + 4 = 5)

*Obscurity immediately winks out of sight, though the squishing splashing and displacement of sludge give a fairly good idea of where she is, still slowly working her way through the sludge, not even halfway through yet.*

(OOC: Trayah's turn)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (24/24 hp, AC 17)*

*Trayah moves if necessary so that he can see outside, before yet again calling upon the spirits of the plants to rise up and hinder their foes.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]You’re wasting it! You’re wasting it! Trayah casts _entangle_ into an area of the bushes at ground level, to hamper the creatures on one side of the ship.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Ummm . . . what do Trayah and M'ress see in the sunken part of the ship?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: It quickly becomes dark inside the sunken ship.  Tilted holes in the 'bottom of the two rooms with a broken wall in between that makes them into one larger room lead downward into the depths.  There haven't been one of the explosions or shattered glass sounds yet since they entered.

unleashed--is Trayah going to cast it in the direction of the closest bushes to Obscurity to try to cover her slow-moving escape?  If so, maybe that wouldn't be a waste after all )


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, that sounds like a good idea, glad I thought of it.


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2006)

"Eeewwwwwww!" Whinoah delicately exclaims as she climbs.  Once she reaches the top, she'll fire an arrow and any incoming enemy.

OOC: CUrses! Beat again by Trayah!


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Obscurity continues to move as fast as she can towards the ship, hoping that blinking out into the ethereal will let her unstick herself some of the way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

*Obscurity hustles thirty feet through the grasping sludge, protected by her blinking from sinking too deep in the morass.*

*As she does this, a few corrupted beasts begin to emerge from the underbrush, several of them from nearby Obscurity and heading towards her.  Trayah calls up the spirits of the plants, but they are weakened and dead here, and he is forced to place it further back than the few creatures that advanced forward before he could finish the spell.  Nonetheless, as the vines and roots begin to entangle their targets, he can hear the sounds of other creatures back there being held in place.*

(OOC: M'ress's Turn)


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2006)

OOC: Low light vision isn't enough to see into the ship bottom to see what's making the explosions/noises?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: It would be enough if the cause was in that next room down, but it must be deeper since it is not visible presently.  The ship's interior, when tilted as it is and somewhat smashed, has become a maze of twisting holes, doorways, and halls all at odd angles and leading downward.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2006)

M'ress yelled into the bottom of the ship, in Seelie, then Praetorian,  *"Hello in the ship . . . need assistance?"*

M'ress looked for targets to fight, her blade drawn . . . she remembered to look up for the danger as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

"Tha......thas," a woman's voice calls up from deep below.

(OOC: Actions are looking around, then?)


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2006)

OOC: Draw, and do a standard search/listen/spot thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

*M'ress draws her blade.  She sees two creatures approaching Obscurity that were too fast to be caught in Trayah's Entangle effect, as well as three others coming from various other sides of the ship, though nothing from above just yet.  If she goes any further into the ship, she won't be able to see the circling surrounding enemies, though they won't be able to see her either.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Obscurity continues slogging...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: Obscurity will be there in two more rounds  
Whinoah's turn now )


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Eeewwwwwww!" Whinoah delicately exclaims as she climbs.  Once she reaches the top, she'll fire an arrow and any incoming enemy.
> 
> OOC: CUrses! Beat again by Trayah!



Still haven't done this yet...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

(OOC: Oops--duh!)

*Whinoah scurries up to the deck of the ship and fires an arrow at one of the two creatures coming for Obscurity, but her arrow deflects barely off the creature's hide.*

*Pleione casts a spell on Slagg to increase the Tralg's already-prodigious strength.*

*Meanwhile, more and more creatures pour out of the jungle and surround the ship, though some are entangled by Trayah's plant spirit allies.  Looking up as per Trayah's warning, M'ress and Whinoah see a large shaking and shuddering of the branches, as a huge bloated corrupted bird, covered in oozing sores and strange malignant growths, including tiny sharp claws along its side and wings, flies down towards Whinoah, opening its mouth again to unleash a loud screech, revealing a reptilian eye inside its throat with a grasping tentacle emerging from the middle.  The end of the tentacle splits apart revealing a razor-sharp talon within, oozing with venom.*

*The evil bird dives at Whinoah, the only target high up enough for it to reach right now, stinging with its envenomed tentacle-talon before biting with its sharp beak.  Whinoah manages to dodge both attacks just barely, rolling under the bird's dive as it wings back and lands just next to her.*

*Even more creatures pour out of the jungle towards the ship, as Slagg bounds up and into the sunken half with M'ress and Trayah.*

*Meanwhile, Obscurity continues to trudge through the grasping sludge, reaching the sunken half of the ship.*

*The two creatures that were close to catching Obscurity and weren't entangled by Trayah's spell leap and charge through the muck, biting and tearing at the elusive Feldori based on the location of her goopy tracks, but the combination of invisibility and blinking to the Ethereal Plane causes them both to miss completely.*

(OOC: Whinoah's Attack 2 + 15 = 17, Miss

Bird's Attacks 4 + 12 = 16, 10 + 10 = 20, Both Miss

C1's Attack Misses due to Blink
C2's Attack Misses due to Invisibility

Trayah's Turn 
)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah chants and sends a _spiritual jaguar claw_ to attack the flying creature.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

*Trayah's claw coalesces from the spirit world and strikes at the bird but nearly fumbles, if a spirit claw can be said to fumble, of course.*

(OOC: SJC's Attack 1 + 12 = 13 (not a fumble).
Just a heads up that going too much deeper will lose line of sight from the bird and the SJC will float automatically back to Trayah

M'ress's turn)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: Well Trayah isn't intending to go any deeper into the ship right now, so that's fine.


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: M'ress is not within striking distance of any foe, correct?  As in five or ten feet away or easily gotten to?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

(OOC: M'ress could climb back out and fight the two creatures attacking Obscurity along the cracked serrated edge of the sunken half.  She could get there in time to make one attack this round, and Slagg could come help too.  Of course, then all the other creatures would get to them soon and be able to attack in a fairly open area.  The other option is to let Obscurity come down with the others and fight in the more enclosed space)


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2006)

OOC: Unless there is a big change, Whinoah is likely to pelt birds with arrows to her hearts delight.  Rapid shot and all that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 5, 2006)

(OOC: Uh, Bront--there's a gigantic bird thing with a crazy poison tentacle in its mouth that's in melee with you  )


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2006)

OOC: Oops, then she'll see if she can withdraw, jumping down to a lower part of the ship.  If she think she can make it (even if painful), she'll jump down to where the others are.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 5, 2006)

(OOC: Gotcha.  She can withdraw and can probably make the jump distance to the other half laterally with +10 Jump.  The fall will hurt a bit)


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2006)

OOC: If Trayah's willing to assist, it may not be that bad.  Of course if this had been any other of Unleashed's characters, jumping them with a nymph would get a different reaction


----------



## Keia (Aug 6, 2006)

M'ress will ready to defend against any attackers . . . though she was tempted to see if she could help within the ship deeper.  M'ress yelled down, "Be there in a few moments . . . somewhat busy."

At a quick thought, M'ress glanced at the roof and floor, making certain it was indeed ship and not some beast's mouth they were currently standing on the edge of.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

*It's definitely a ship, unless the beast's mouth is shaped like a ship, made of wood, and contains battered and broken ship's furnishings plus ship's rooms tilted at an angle.*

*M'ress stands her ground and readies to attack anything that gets too close.*

*Meanwhile, more beasts begin pouring into the area near the sunken ship, though only four more are able to attack, and due to her invisible blinking, most of their attacks are ruined, but a hulking apelike creature is able to rip her with its razor-sharp oozing claws.*

*Whinoah dashes back away from the evil bird, but the reach with its tentacled talon is too long, and it darts in to attempt another attack, but it nearly fumbles horribly.  Meanwhile, Whinoah rolls and dashes back, leaping down to the lower section of the ship with Obscurity, her legs arcing with pain as there is a quiet snapping sound.  Hopefully nothing's sprained.  Somehow, she manages to land past the creatures attacking Obscurity, although if Obscurity darts away now, they may all come after Whinoah next instead.*

*Pleione looks around worriedly, thinking to heal anyone injured who gets close enough but then deciding to help M'ress instead.  She focuses on M'ress and establishes a link between herself and her Feldori friend, causing M'ress's body and soul to slowly become more beautiful, her features shimmering and becoming more delicate and fair.*

*More and more creatures pour up onto the ship, blocking everyone in, except Trayah who can just fly out.  The bird flies down and hovers above Obscurity to attack Whinoah with a bite and venom-dripping tentacled talon.*

*Slagg mimicks his partner and stands near her, together blocking all access to the lower ship for enemies, though not friends, preparing to attack.*

(OOC:

C3, C4, C5, and C6 Attack--C5: 15 + 12 = 27, Hit
Obscurity takes 16 Damage (the rest miss due to Blink and Invis)

Bird's AoO 1 + 12 = 13, Not a Fumble.

Whinoah retreats, Jump Check 18 + 10 = 28, Success!
Whinoah takes 8 Falling Damage.

M'ress gains 4 Charisma, which should help with Advancing Blows

Bird's Attacks 11 + 13 = 24, 12 + 10 = 22, Both Miss (I assume you made the Bird your Dodge target but next time please tell me!

Obscurity's Turn!))


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 7, 2006)

Obscurity continues to slog through the muck towards the safety of the ship and her companions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: Obscurity actually reached the ship in post #402 )


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 7, 2006)

Missed the reaching of the ship. She'll move behind her companions. Once safe and out of harms way, she'll use _magic missile_ for now.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

*Obscurity is in a precarious situation, and were she visible, even a full retreat would have provoked attacks from a few of her enemies, but since she cannot be seen, she manages to sneak out of the near-circle of foes and back past the line of defense established by Slagg and M'ress.*

(OOC: Magic Missile at whom?  There's six nearby creatures who were attacking her, plus the bird.  And more things are coming.  Does she have any AoE, by the way?)


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2006)

Whinoah will retreat to the safety of behind her companions.  If she can make it and fire in a round, she will, otherwise she'll withdraw.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 7, 2006)

AoE?  Obscurity uses her missiles on one of the encroaching enemies that had been right on her heals, either one, doesn't matter which.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: AoE == Area of Effect)

*Obscurity fires missiles of force at one of her pursuers after fleeing to relative safety within the sunken ship.  There is a loud blast from down below.*

*Meanwhile, the creatures that had been chasing Obscurity don't pursue the escaped Feldori, turning instead to Whinoah, who is right nearby.*

(OOC: 
Obscurity Fires 4 Missiles
C1 takes 13 Damage

C1 and C2's Attacks 14 + 10 = 24, 2 + 10 = 12, 1 Hit.
Whinoah takes 13 More Damage, total 21

Trayah's Turn)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (24/24 hp, AC 17)*

*Finding their enemies have closed enough to make some of his newer spells more potent, Trayah evokes a column of divine fire down upon the largest cluster of their foes he can manage that are near Whinoah.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah casts _flame strike_ (7d6 damage, half fire/half divine; 10 ft. radius; DC 21/ Reflex half), getting the bird in the area if it doesn’t reduce the number of foes he can strike at.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

(OOC: Getting the bird, which is just above Whinoah, means getting Whinoah as well, guaranteed.  You can hit the bird and two attacking her and hope she saves, I suppose.  He can also just hit the six smaller creatures)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: Thought I'd covered that in my casting options, as I said he'd attack the bird if it didn't reduce the number he could strike with the spell (which obviously it would). Also he wouldn't strike at Whinoah unless he had no other choice, which is not currently the case...though I thought the bird was hovering over Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

(OOC: Obscurity moved away after that, thankfully.  Also, keep in mind that the bird is large)

*Trayah calls down a blast of flame, channeling the spirit's wrath and searing all the creatures that had been chasing Obscurity, searing them and nearly blasting the injured one to its knees, though it manages to stand firm.  Meanwhile, the Spiritual Jaguar Claw slashes and scores a hit against the giant bird.*

[SBLOCK=OOC: ]
C3 and C6 Save
C1 takes 23 Damage, total 36
C2 takes 19 Damage
C3 takes 10 Damage
C4 takes 19 Damage
C5 takes 22 Damage
C6 takes 11 Damage

SJC's Attack 13 + 12 = 25, Hit.
Bird takes 7 Damage.

M'ress's Readied Action Fizzles--M'ress's Turn[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: Well perhaps you should have said it hovered over Obscurity _and_ Whinoah.  There IC goes again, 6 rolls of 7d6 damage and not even one was average or higher.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

(OOC: Bwahahaha, IC will destroy you--at least it gave Zykovian two 20s )


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: It was just teasing me though with almosts in the follow-up department.    Where are the foes in relation to M'ress and the others.  Are there any or her to attack within a 5' adjustment yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

(OOC: No, none in 5'.  If they had gotten that close, she'd have gotten her readied action.  They had swarmed around Obscurity about thirty feet away, and with Obcurity having retreated, they are likely to all attack Whinoah, who is next to them and exposed.  Plus they get to go right after M'ress and before Whinoah thanks to the big initiative gap.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: So the creatures that attacked her already, get to go again before she can act after they last attacked?  I'm confused - has Whinoah acted since they last attacked her?

_I so should have asked for the pounce ability those catpeople get in the races book    ._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

(OOC: 2 attacked her already (and she's missing 21 HP now).  The other 4 will attack after M'ress.  That's one attack for each.  Then Whinoah goes before the first two go again.  Also one of the first two is near death and all are injured

Yeah, that ability is also an epic feat.  What a broken feat   I remember I knew for sure I had created a new powergamer when the girl I showed how to make a PC came back to me with Races of the Wild open to Catfolk Pounce, having created a highly min-maxed Catfolk Ranger/Fighter with Catfolk Pounce  )


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 33*

Seeing that Whinoah was about to become a very beautiful paste, M'ress moved out of the safety of the ship to go to her aid . . . a quick "Stay here, I'll be right back," was offered to Slagg and the others.  She struck at the one most likely to fall and in the path of Whinoah's retreat to the ship.

OOC: Activating Battle Euphoria as a free action.  [+2 Dodge Bonus to AC (to 30), +2 Saves, and +4 more to Cha (Currently 24)] Move (Tumble if needed) / Strike. Expertise for 3 (AC now 33).  Attack +13 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

(OOC: The one most likely to fall is C1, who has already gone this round and attacked--if she goes after him, they could all attack Whinoah without moving past M'ress.  If she goes past C1 and C2, who are up front, she can attack the ones who haven't gone yet and block progress to Whinoah.  This would provoke a couple of AoOs, but with 33 AC does she really mind?)


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: Yes, she minds.  However, isn't that what tumble is fer?    She'll attack one that hasn't attacked yet to help Whinoah out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

*M'ress attempts to tumble past the creatures and into the encircled position that Obscurity vacated, blocking some access to Whinoah.  Her tumbling leaves a few openings, but none of the creatures is actually able to hit her despite this.*

*M'ress launches an attack on one of the injured creatures, scoring a light blow to begin her series of attacks.*

*The creatures all move past M'ress to attack Whinoah, leading M'ress to unleash a flurry of blows after them, scoring two hits.  Nonetheless, the creatures attack, clawing and biting, and it is all that Whinoah can do to dodge, weave, and duck the first three, as she is struck with a harsh blow that staggers her and leaves her on the brink of unconsciousness.*


[SBLOCK=OOC]M'ress fails a few tumble checks but doesn't get hit.  There's a ton of rolls, but that's the end result.

M'ress's Attack 7 + 13 = 20, Hit.
C5 takes 4 Damage, total 26.

M'ress's AoOs 9 + 13 = 22, 8 + 13 = 21, 5 + 13 = 18, Two Hits.
C3 takes 5 Damage, total 15 
C4 takes 4 Damage total 23

Creatures' Attacks 13 + 9 = 21, 5 + 11 = 16, 17 + 11 = 28, 13 + 9 = 22, Two Hits.
Whinoah takes 16 Damage, total 38 and is staggered

Whinoah's turn, nearly surrounded by foes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 12, 2006)

Obscurity chooses to target the most wounded creature with another volley of magic missiles.

_ooc: right, should've caught that one. nope no area of effect spells.  She deals in pinpoint accuracy._


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2006)

"Help!"  Whinoah cries, as she reaches to get and activate her rune of Cure Serious.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

(OOC: Drawing the rune can be done as part of a move action.  Thus, since she's staggered, she can't also activate it this round.  She could instead try to tumble back a bit out of harm's way towards Pleione, who can heal her and comes next )


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2006)

OOC: Who's action is it here - me?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

(OOC: Still Whinoah)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

(OOC: Poke--let me know what you decide for Whinoah)


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

OOC: Sorry, yes, she'll try to tumble back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

*Whinoah tumbles backwards, avoiding snapping jaws, wicked claws, and the envenomed tentacle-talon of the bird-creature.*

*Pleione is pleased that she will be able to heal her injured ally, and she uses her most powerful healing spell to restore Whinoah as much as possible.  Unfortunately, this brings her almost into the line of fire.*

*The further amassing creatures surround M'ress, though she is able to lash out at a few as they do, slashing into them as they attack her from all sides, causing her to duck, leap, roll, dodge, twist, whirl, and come to the ground panting, having avoided eight attacks without a scratch.*

*The bird flies over towards Obscurity and Whinoah but has to contend with Slagg along the way.  It lunges forward and bites him, the tentacled talon striking forth into Slagg's chest as it pumps venom into his body.  Slagg roars and runs under the beast, taking another wound as he cleaves his way through one of the beasts, chopping it in half as he fights his way after M'ress, who is almost lost in a sea of dark forms.*

[SBLOCK=OOC] Whinoah tumbles back.
Whinoah recovers 16 HP and is now at 16.

M'ress's AoOs, 6 + 14 = 20, 15 + 14 = 29 (19 + 14 = 33, crit), 1 + 14 = 15 (11 + 6 = 17, not a fumble), 15 + 14 = 29 (8 + 14 = 22, crit).
C7 takes 9 Damage, C8 takes 14 Damage, and C10 takes 4 Damage.

Eight Attacks on M'ress, all missing, even the ones that flank her.  Because she's M'ress, and her AC is 30 in Euphoria, and these guys have +12 to hit when flanking.

Bird's Attacks 11 + 12 = 23, 14 + 10 = 24, Two Hits.
Slagg takes 29 Damage but shakes off the poison, for now.

Bird's AoO 20 + 12 = 32 (2 + 12 = 14, not a crit), Hit.
Slagg takes 14 more Damage, total 43. 

Slagg's Attack 18 + 8 = 26, Hit.
C3 takes 35 Damage and dies.

Obscurity's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

(OOC: Oops, missed the preemptive action!)

*Obscurity shoots missiles of force, two at the near-dead beast that was blasted heavily by the fire and the other two at one that was highly injured by M'ress, streaming through them as it blows holes in their hides, black gooey ichor seeping out as they fall to the ground, defeated.*

*Meanwhile, the survivor of the creatures that had been first chasing Whinoah and Obscurity turns about to flank against Slagg, though its feeble attack is batted away by the mighty Tralg.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Obscurity shoots Magic Missiles.
C1 takes 5 Damage and C5 takes 10 Damage, both defeated.

C2 Attacks Slagg 2 + 10 = 12, Miss.

Trayah's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 22, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (24/24 hp, AC 17)*

*Trayah shoots a ray of searing light at the bird.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]+5 ranged touch [3d8; 20/x2; 160 feet; _searing light_][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

*Although Trayah's spiritual jaguar claw fails to find purchase through the bird's roiling feathered flesh, the blast of flame strikes home and singes it a bit.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Trayah's Searing Light 5 + 5 = 10, Hit.
Bird takes 9 Damage, total 16 (minus healing of course)

SJC's Attack 7 + 12 = 19, Miss.

M'ress's Turn Now
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 32, expertise*

M'ress continued her attacks, falling into a rapid strike tactic, hoping to reduce the number of opponents around her.  She concentrated her attacks on one opponent at a time, particularly those between herself and her companions . . . and work her way toward Slagg, who needed her by his side.


OOC: Contuning Battle Euphoria [+2 Dodge Bonus to AC (to 30), +2 Saves, and +4 more to Cha (Currently 24)] Expertise for 2 (AC now 32) - remember she has improved uncanny dodge). Full Flurry Attack +12/+12/+7 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S) plus advancing blows.  Five foot adjust toward Slagg if a foe dropped between them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

*M'ress makes three quick strikes at one of the creatures blocking her from Slagg, scoring two telling blows as she knocks it out of the fight with her unrelenting assault.*

*Meanwhile, the other two creatures slice into Slagg some more, leaving him bleeding profusely from pus-filled wounds.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]M'ress's Attacks 20 + 12 = 32 (12 + 12 = 24 Confirms), 11 + 12 = 23, 15 + 7 = 22 (13 + 7 = 20 Confirms), All Hit.
C8 takes 24 more Damage and is defeated.

C4 and C6 Attack 4 + 12 = 16, 4 + 12 = 16, Both Hit.
Slagg takes 28 more Damage, total 71

Whinoah's Turn
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2006)

Whinoah will attack the two Slagg is fighting (starting with the more injured one, and moving to the other if she drops the first one), with a rapid flurry of arrows.

OOC: Using M'resss's bow, and with magical beasts +2 and abominations +4 it should be fun damage time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: There's actually three attacking Slagg.  I'm actually impressed with Whinoah's guts in not shooting the much-more-dangerous bird--we shall see what occurs )

*Whinoah fires rapidly, her first shot taking one of Slagg's assailants out of the fight and her second shot piercing through the body of another, as her third flies forward to finish it off and barely misses its mark.*

*Pleione heals Whinoah just a bit with her wand, as the giant bird swoops in and stabs at Trayah with venom

[SBLOCK=OOC]Whinoah's Attacks 14 + 14 = 28, 16 + 14 = 30, 8 + 9 = 17, 2 Hits.

C4 takes 20 Damage and is defeated.

C6 takes 16 Damage, 35 total.

Whinoah regains 2 HP

Bird's Attacks 9 + 12 = 21, 3 + 10 = 13, Venomed tentacle talon hits.
Trayah takes 10 Damage and is down to 14.
He also fails his Fort save with 3 + 5 = 8 and loses 6 Con.
This lowers his max HP by 21, bringing him down to -7 and dying (and nearly sure to die from the poison's secondary effect, from the Con alone really).

Obscurity's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 23, 2006)

"Pleione help!" cries Obscurity as Trayah falls to the bird's claws. She stumbles back casting as she does, _Obscurity's Distraction_ followed by _scorching ray_.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: Both rays and the distraction on Mr. Bird?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 23, 2006)

_oh yeah, thats the immediate threat to both her and her dying companion._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

*Obscurity dazes the bird temporarily as she shoots forth two blazing infernos of flame, straight into the creature's mouth, past the tentacle, enveloping it in a wreath of flames and singing feathers as it falls to the ground, collapsing into a tattered pile of smoldering embers.*

*Meanwhile Slagg slices both of his assailants and causes them to fall to the ground, beaten and unconscious, as Trayah continues to bleed to death.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
(OOC: Will Save 2 + 6 = 8, Fail.
Obscurity's Scorching Rays 20 + 12 = 32, Hit (4 + 12 = 16 Confirms) and 10 + 12 = 22, Crit and Hit.
Bird takes 82 Damage and Dies!

Slagg's Attacks 8 + 12 = 20, 14 + 12 = 26, 2 + 7 = 9, Two Hits.

C2 takes 33 Damage and C6 takes 34 Damage, both fall.

Trayah bleeds to -8

M'ress's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 23, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]Booya![/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: Um, there was a bird?  I'm trying to figure out exactly how many of what are attacking us.


----------



## Keia (Aug 23, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 32, expertise*

M'ress continued her semi-retreat, cutting and slashing, stepping back over the bodies that she had dropped.  Slowly advancing and fighting along the way.  Unable to see directly into the ship, M'ress didn't see Trayah drop . . . though the bird-like thing exploding phoenix-like was rather difficult to miss.

OOC: Contuning Battle Euphoria [+2 Dodge Bonus to AC (to 30), +2 Saves, and +4 more to Cha (Currently 24)] Expertise for 2 (AC now 32) - remember she has improved uncanny dodge). Full Flurry Attack +12/+12/+7 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S) plus advancing blows. Five foot adjust toward Slagg if a foe dropped between them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

(OOC: Oops, I missed the 7 creatures alive from the eight that went after M'ress last round--they should have been after Whinoah.  I'll just say they delayed to the init count of the next eight then   This could change your action, though, Keia, so I'll leave you to tell me whether it does)

*From below there is another explosion, and a voice calling up again in Seelie but difficult to hear.*

"Who...ere?...down here...if y...stay...'re suicidal!"

*Meanwhile, more creatures pour onto the ship around the encircled M'ress and some gang up on Slagg before others spill past and head towards Whinoah, Pleione, and Obscurity, though they cannot yet attack, as M'ress's assailants tighten up the circle so she can't retreat and continue to attack and miss, almost suicidally...unless they don't care whether they die so long as they cut her off from her friends and thus prevent a retreat below.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]After a bunch of rolls, Slagg is dying at -9 and M'ress is unscratched.

Also Slagg gets an AoO and does 27 Damage to C15, while M'ress's AoO hits C22 for 7.

M'ress's Turn
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Someone is urging us to retreat below, at the moment I think it prudent if possible!" shouts Obscurity as she unleashes a binding web, hoping that M'ress can get out better than the critters as she places it over the largest concentration of enemies (and tries not to cover Whinoah, Slagg, and Pleione). She almost takes a step back, but tries her best to stay with Trayah for now.

EDIT: changed spell cast


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2006)

OOC: I assume I'm still surrounded?  If so it's attack the one between me and the others.  If he drops with the first hit, then it's a tumble away to get to slagg.  If not it's a full attack, 5' adjust.

OOC: Contuning Battle Euphoria [+2 Dodge Bonus to AC (to 30), +2 Saves, and +4 more to Cha (Currently 24)] Expertise for 2 (AC now 32) - remember she has improved uncanny dodge). Full Flurry Attack +12/+12/+7 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S) plus advancing blows.


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2006)

Whinoah continues to unleash arrows at those attacking her friends.

OOC: Rapid Fire at whatever seems to be the most immediate threat to any of the frontliners (Or her).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2006)

(OOC: Now that Slagg dropped, M'ress is blocked by almost three full ranks of enemies.  She may want to try to do a standing long jump over the enemies or something because otherwise, it's going to be hard for her to fight her way through that many)


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2006)

OOC: Standing long jumps are quite difficult and if there's three ranks then that's 15 feet full of bad guys, correct?  Getting past them would normally be a DC 20 check for a 20 foot jump, but since she can run, then the DC is doubled to 40 . . . and she has no ranks in jump so she would be prone.

Looks like she'll just be attacking and adjusting toward the others, unless someone has a suggestion or better idea.


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

OOC: That's probably the best you can do.  Whinoah will help you out with cover fire.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 29, 2006)

ooc: I was hoping that by covering the area with web you could still move with your better saves and the like. or would that hinder you way to much?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2006)

(OOC: Erekose, the problem is that M'ress is blocked in by several ranks of baddies.  If she can't jump, tumble is another option, or an attempted bullrush or overrun, but normally you cannot move directly through an opponent's square otherwise.  I think the key is for her to get out of the circle of enemies in some way because more are going to keep coming for a little while at least, and even with her AC, she'll probably eventually fall to the numbers, plus for the people who don't have as much AC, not retreating right now is starting to prove deadly)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 29, 2006)

(ooc: okay scratch the web idea, I'll go back to using scorching ray to blast as many as I can between her and safety.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2006)

(OOC: Don't get me wrong--if you could find some way for M'ress to get out of there, the Web would do a world of good)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC: This has stalled too long, and Keia is going to be on lite-posting, so he told me to do a bit of NPCing to speed things up.  M'ress could keep hacking and trying to clear a path, and she might even kill a lot or even most of the enemies too, but she's not going to do it before the squishy party members get squished.  Ergo, she'll need to take a risk on a Tumble check followed by a Jump check, since she has no better escape options

Edit: Looking at her low Tumble, she actually has a better chance at the DC 30 Jump check for jumping 15 feet without a running start, so)

*M'ress tumbles on the ground, rolling nearly flat as if to pass under the very claws of the first beast between herself and her allies, but at the last moment she pushes off against the ground with her legs hard, springing catlike into the air and hurtling over the other foes to land just past them.  She tumbles through the air, tucking her knees in and then releasing as she lands softly, on her feet, as is her feline nature.  She has to take a swipe from the three enemies just next to the spot from which she emerged, but they all miss as she dashes to her friends, nodding to Obscurity to do what she had been about to do.*

*Whinoah unleashes a volley of shots.  Three arrows fly forth, sheathed in ice, two creatures fall, bleeding and frozen, to the ground.*

*Pleione is concerned for Trayah, but she is even more desperate for Slagg, rushing forward into danger to stabilise him, as Obscurity fires her web out past Slagg's body and blocks the vast majority of the creatures, tangling them in sticky webs.  Only four creatures remain free, and even better, Trayah manages to stabilise naturally.*

*Two of the creatures make short work of Pleione as two others angrily head for Obscurity, afraid to leave her alive after her little display of incredible pyrotechnics earlier.  Try as they might, she blinks and dodges and somehow evades their attacks.*

*M'ress grabs Pleione, calling out: "Rowanne, you're the only one awake with magic--do you have a way to carry Slagg because otherwise I don't think it will be possible to move the big guy...Whinoah, could you carry Trayah if you had to?  I can heal with my wand, but I need to keep my sword drawn to keep everyone protected.  It's down to just us three now..." as she heads back to safety, her sword still readied to defend her allies as she looks towards the depths of the ship and the unknown ally that awaits below, as a timely explosion reminds them.

(OOC:

Jump Check 12 + 20 = 32, Success!

Whinoah hits three times and kills C15 and C16.  Also, I am reorganising the monsters numbers to keep them lower.  Since all of the original groups have been dispatched, numbers will be decreased such that the remaining thirty enemies are numbered 1 to 30 now.

Pleione heals Slagg for 7 HP, stabilising him.

Obscurity aims her web to block all the creatures farther out than Slagg's body, leaving only C1 through C4 free of the Web.

Trayah stabilises.

C1 and C2's Attack 14 + 10 = 24, 8 + 10 = 28, Both Hit.  Pleione takes 28 Damage and is at -7.

C3 and C4's Attacks 3 + 10 = 13, 11 + 10 = 21 (Blink!), Both Miss.

Other Creatures Fight the Web.

M'ress grabs Pleione and heads down to the others.

Whinoah again.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

"I can try M'ress, but I think I can do better than that," Whinoah says.

She reaches into her pack and grabs her rune of cure serious wounds, and activated it on Trayah.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC: Recall my houserule (the reason that the others are still unconscious by the way) that positive HP from magic healing does not immediately wake unconscious characters up.  It's the reason anyone except M'ress is still alive, though, since all opponents know this and thus don't bother to attack unconscious foes)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2006)

OOC: Well as you said Trayah is pretty much guaranteed to die from the poison's secondary Con damage...well, unless he only takes 3 or less points of Con damage, if he fails another save (hopefully he'll save and it won't be a concern). If he does manage to survive the poison though, even though he fails the save, he will die from going below -10 hp if he's not healed a little more (as he'll lose at least 7 hp).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC: He will lose at least 2 Con, which will still kill him from the -7 HP if he isn't healed.  That is unless he saves.  The DC isn't high, but his low Con makes it harder.  There's about a 1/6 chance to live even if failing the save, assuming somebody heals him a little)


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

OOC: If she can wake him enough to help move, she can assist him in moving, which will not slow her down as much as carrying him, which I'm not sure she can do anyway...  If that won't work, there's not much she can do then


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC: That won't work in time.  Can she drag him?  Unfortunately, nobody in the party (even M'ress) has passable strength except Slagg)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2006)

OOC: Whinoah should be able to drag Trayah easily enough. (Edit: She can drag 650 lbs. with 12 Str, while Trayah and his gear weigh a little over 260 lbs.).


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

OOC: She'll drag him then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC: Hmm, does it say how fast dragging speed is in the rules?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

OOC: 2x normal speed?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC:  If you carry above max load, you can only stagger 5 feet per round.  It's gotta be more than that, I would expect, though you can drag more than you can stagger around with)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2006)

OOC: Not that I can see, though it does list rules for modifying how much can be pushed/dragged based on the conditions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC: Okay then--random judgment call:  Dragging requires a full round action, and it moves you your normal speed (so essentially you go half speed and you can't drag and attack).  Sound good?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2006)

OOC: Well, apart from it being a full round action that's pretty much what I was going to suggest....1/2 movement for the relative load (load dragged / 5, compared to your normal carrying capacity).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC: I like the full-round action because I don't think it makes any sense to drag for half the round and attack people--you'd need some momentum.  Anyways, we'll do that.)

*Whinoah drags Trayah downwards, inwardly hoping that she doesn't snag his injured body on something and accidentally kill him.  Meanwhile, Pleione continues to bleed in M'ress's arms.*

(OOC: Whinoah drags Trayah backwards.

Pleione continues to bleed and is now at -8.

Obscurity's Turn)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 3, 2006)

"I cannot move Slagg." grunts Obscurity as she launches a ray at either of her two attackers as she takes another step back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC: I don't want to make the choice for you guys, but if nobody can move Slagg, you are going to have to either choose to leave him up here or to stay and try to beat thirty of them between the three of you--and Whinoah is injured already)

(OOC2: Erekose, do you mean you launch one ray at each attacker or two rays at one?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 3, 2006)

(ooc: does Obscurity think it'll take two to defeat one of the creatures, given what she has observed already?  If so target one. If she thinks she might be able to kill both in one shot then she'll split her spell and target one ray at each.

with the three of us conscious and almost all free enemies down, could the three of us drag him together?  (Obscurity currently has Str 13))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC: Probably will take two.  You might be able to drag him with all three, but M'ress can barely handle Pleione and Whinoah is dragging Trayah, so the other two can't really help)

*Obscurity fires two rays of flame at one of her assailant, staying on the defensive.  She manages to knock it, gasping with its seared lungs for air, to the ground, unconscious.  She manages to back up only five feet, leaving her exposed--it would not be wise to continue firing at this point.*

*Several creatures break out of the web but cannot yet engage, as others struggle and push to try to break free.  Meanwhile, all three of the free creatures attack Obscurity, managing to score one deep slash across her face, despite her blinking.  Frankly, she's been lucky so far that her spells haven't been foiled by the Blink.* 

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Obscurity's Rays 4 + 12 = 16, 13 + 12 = 25, Both Hit.  C3 takes 31 Damage and is unconscious.

C1,C2,C4's Attacks 2 + 10 = 12, 14 + 10 = 24, 1 + 10 = 11 (not a fumble), 1 Hit.
Obscurity takes 13 Damage.

M'ress's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]

(OOC: I'm going to hold off on M'ress's turn until there's a decision about Slagg and retreating.  Remember, the web won't hold for long!)


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2006)

OOC: We may have to leave him


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2006)

(OOC: I'm thinking so as well.  However, M'ress is likely to be the last to agree to that of the three conscious folks, so I'm going to let Keia decide for M'ress.  It's too easy for me to make a choice that could be wrong for him)


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2006)

OOC: What about M'ress summoning up some spirit sworn allies to carry Slagg back?  If that will work I'll write something up to start the process.  M'ress hasn't done it before because she thinks she's lost her bond to the jungle - but this is desperate enough to make the call.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2006)

(OOC: Yes, that will work--forgot about that )


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 33*

*M'ress looked on in despair, her best friend . . . her closest friend was going to be left behind if she didn't do something.  She was already carrying Pleione, cradling the nymph gently in her arms . . . even so, she couldn't carry Slagg without Pleione, let alone with her already.*

_M'ress flashed back to her past . . . as a young fledgling animist in the jungles . . . this had happened before . . . her instructor had been hit by a log and hurt . . . crying out, M'ress had called to the spirits of the jungle to aid her . . . and animal spirits had helped carry that which she could not . . . _ ​
Resolve lined her feline face, bright green eyes almost unseeing, M'ress called out to the spirits of the jungles to aid her.  *"Spirits of the Jungle heed my call!! Help me bear the burden I cannot bear . . . the strength of the jungle assist your lost daughter!!  Carry her lost ally to safety with her!!" *   M'ress cried.  

It had been so long M'ress wasn't certain even if the call would be answered, but it wsa all that she had to save her friend . . . she hoped it would be enough.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2006)

*As M'ress begins her summoning, Whinoah continues pulling Trayah back to the ship's depths...and hopefully safety.*

(OOC: M'ress begins to summon a Spiritsworn Ally. 

Whinoah continues to drag Trayah.

Obscurity's turn)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 6, 2006)

(ooc: what's the sit rep. last round you said that I shouldnt fire any more, why?  i assume there is one more baddie right in front of me and i'm cornered. how far are whinoah and trayah? m'ress and pleione? slagg?  the other baddies? the ship?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2006)

(OOC: You're not cornered.  However, the other baddies are breaking out of the web, so if you don't retreat now, you may get hit with up to eight attacks next round, and unlike M'ress, you probably can't take that many attacks without going down.  If you do just retreat, you'l be fine except from those two guys hounding you right now)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2006)

(ooc: if retreating will all the others be left in the open for attack? if not then, i'll back off as below)

Obscurity seeing enemies start to break loose from her web retreats back into the ship.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

(OOC: Whinoah already retreated, so only M'ress will be left open for attack, and she can take care of herself )

*Obscurity retreats fully into the depths of the ship, as far as she can go.  In the lingering gloom of the moldy wet underside, her catlike eyes allow her to be the first to see the predicament all the way at the bottom of the ship.  An amethyst-haired, blue-eyed woman bearing heavy injuries is at a standstill with five more of the beasts that are standing next to her, as if ready to attack.  She is also waiting as if readied on edge.  When she sees Obscurity she waves and calls out:*

"Oh, thank Valthos!"

*Meanwhile, the creatures continue to fight and struggle against the web.  The three attacking Obscurity chase after their prey, charging but unable to connect.  The others can't catch up to Obscurity or Whinoah, so they try to disrupt M'ress and meet with failure, as none of them manages to hit.*

*M'ress finishes her spell and summons a powerful wild dog spirit, which is barely able to drag Slaag backwards, as M'ress herself leaps over her opponents towards her allies, nearing Obscurity's position.  Meanwhile, Whinoah keeps dragging Trayah and reaches Obscurity, where she can now see the same thing as Obscurity does.*

(OOC: Lots of missed attacks.  Obscurity goes again)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2006)

"Arre you Lady Alexia?" Obscurity asks breathlessly.  She backs further into the ship and unleashes another scorching ray at the nearest dog thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

"You're look for Lexi too?  I'm her cousin Lyssa," the woman explains, "These things are going to bite me and mess up my magic--if you could dispatch them, I can help."

(OOC: Zapping one of the two attacking Obscurity, or one of the five on Lyssa?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2006)

one of the ones attacking Lyssa.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

*Obscurity fires two rays at one of the beasts attacking Lyssa.  One of the rays is foiled and shoots out into the Ethereal during a Blink, but the other one hits, and though the creatures are on the mend, most of them are already injured, so it proves enough.  The other creatures near Lyssa glance back at Obscurity, but they don't dare move from where they are lest Lyssa blast them, so they look to their comrades hoping for the back-up they need.  And back-up they receive!  Back up higher, M'ress can barely glimpse many of the creatures breaking free, although many still are stuck in the web.  The three chasing Obscurity move forward warily into flanking positions and attack, scoring another hit between them.  The others can't pass M'ress, who is now standing in a shattered doorway, a chokepoint.  The best they can do is attack her with three of them, which proves utterly ineffective.*

*M'ress holds the line and lays down Pleione gently behind her, as her dog continues back with Slagg.  She slashes once and hurts one of the beasts slightly.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Obscurity's Attacks 17 + 12 = 29 (Blink Miss), 6 + 12 = 18, One Hit.
CL1 takes 18 Damage and is knocked out.

C1 C2 and C4's Attacks 5 + 10 = 15, Miss. 16 + 12 = 28 (but Blink), 10 + 12 = 22, Hit.
Obscurity takes 16 Damage, total 29.

M'ress's Attack 10 + 12 = 22, Hit.
C5 takes 6 Damage.

Whinoah's Turn. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

OOC: Is Whinoah safe with Trayah?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

(OOC: Assuming the ones on Obscurity attack Obscurity and that the ones on Lyssa stay there, which has been true so far, then yes, this spot cannot possibly be attacked until M'ress falls (heh, as if that's likely!))


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, I've really got to get _one_ of my characters a nice high AC like that.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

Whinoah starts targetting the weakest one of the ones attacking M'ress, "I got you covered M'ress."

OOC: Rapid shot, she'll pick on the most injured, and keep moving around once she downs one.  The idea is to take them down.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

(OOC: I'm going to dub Nissa from Anything But Normal as M'ress Jr.  It's not my fault though--Isida was an enabler for Nissa's AC addiction by choosing to give her even more AC as her one special item,  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

(OOC: The ones on the other side of M'ress have cover from M'ress, since M'ress is standing in a doorway blocking them from entering, and Whinoah is on the other side.  Precise Shot takes away the shooting into melee penalty but not the cover bonus.  Is that still okay?  There's also three on Obscurity too now and four on Lyssa )


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

OOC: Grr, if she has a good shot at any around M'ress, take those shots first, then Lyssa, and if she drops one there, then Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

(OOC: Nope, the only way to shoot those attacking M'ress is to shoot through the doorway where M'ress is standing--that's the reason everyon is safe as long as M'ress stands there )

*Whinoah fires three quick shots, felling two of the beasts on Lyssa and injuring one that is attacking Obscurity.*

"Very well shot, miss.  Though I do wish you'd taken down one of these last two.  Can you get them?" she asks Obscurity, "This is probably not the time, but what are your names, by the way?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Whinoah's Attacks 14 + 13 = 27, 7 + 13 = 20, 15 + 8 = 23, All Hit.
CL2 takes 17 Damage and is unconscious.
CL3 takes 19 Damage and is unconscious.
C1 takes 17 Damage.

Obscurity's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

"I'm working on it.  Are you ok Rowanne?" Whinoah asks.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2006)

If she's got room to maneuver, Obscurity steps out of harms way to cast another scorching ray, aiming one at each of Lyssa's opponents.

"I think I'll be okay." she replies. "Rowanne.' she says to Lyssa when asked her name. She does not elaborate in the heat of battle.

_ooc: I think I count that I've used 2 1st, 5 2nd, 1 3rd today._


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

(OOC: Did you count Web as a 2nd also?  I can't remember if you used 5 or 6 2nd, but you definitely used at least 2 3rd (Blink and Distraction).  Regardless, you've got some left )

*Obscurity can't step back, so she casts on the defensive and blasts the last two creatures threatening Lyssa, who smiles and nods in thanks.*

"Then thank you Rowanne.  Let's see if they like this Fireball--it's my last one, though.  Does anyone have a Rope Trick so we can refresh?"

*She closes her eyes and concentrates, and a ball of searing flame scorches and fries the enemies outside the door, from the ones threatening M'ress to the back with the ones still stuck in the Web, who take extra damage.  Thirteen of the creatures are knocked unconscious or killed.  All of the remainder are injured, some highly so.  Also, the ship seems to sink slightly more into the sludge, as the sludge becomes more gooey and liquid.*

*The creatures launch a full assault, actually managing to strike M'ress for the first time as well as injuring Obscurity again.*

"Can anyone heal Trayah or bring him behind me so I can heal him?" M'ress asks, as she slashes at the enemies before her, felling two of them.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Obscurity's Attacks 20 + 12 = 32 (4 + 12 = 16, Crit!) and 17 + 12 = 29.
CL4 takes a rather unimpressive (for a crit at least) 20 Damage and is knocked out.
CL5 takes 19 Damage and is knocked out.

For simplicity's sake, we'll say C17 through C30 died off, and I'll put the damage on the remainder from C5 through C16.

M'ress gets hit by her first attack!  C7 is the lucky winner.
M'ress takes 17 Damage.

C1 C2 C4's Attacks 15 + 10 = 25, 4 + 12 = 16, 11 + 12 = 23 (Blink Miss), One Hit.
Obscurity takes 16 more Damage, total 45.  This leaves her at 2. 

M'ress's Attacks 12 + 14 = 26, Critical Threat (7 + 14 = 21, Critical Hit), 18 + 14 = 32 (3 + 14 = 17, not a crit), 11 + 9 = 20, Hit.
C5 takes 16 more Damage and is unconscious.
C6 takes 12 Damage and is unconscious also.

Whinoah's Turn.    
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2006)

"I have a rune that will help, but he's no good to us at the moment.  We need to fight off the rest of these creatures first."

Whinoah pelts the creatures on Obscurity with arrows.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

"Pleione and I both have wands that'll do the trick--no need to waste that rune, as we may need it if all the people who can use the wands ever fall," M'ress points out.

*Whinoah shoots three times, and hits with freezing shafts launched into the creatures all three times.  Two of them fall, leaving only one remaining in front of Obscurity.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Whinoah's Attacks 7 + 13 = 20, 13 + 13 = 26, 14 + 8 = 22, All Hit.
C1 takes 22 Damage and is dying.
C2 takes 34 Damage and is dying.
Obscurity's Turn.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 7, 2006)

_counted web, but forgot distraction. time to pick a color for obscurity
now used 2/6/2_

Obscurity casts another scorching ray at the last attacking creature, casting defensively and hoping like heck that it doesnt get her.

"Thanks Lyssa, I have rope trick, but we need to be able to get our companion Slagg into it somehow. I think Pleione is still bleeding, M'ress can you heal her?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2006)

*M'ress (66/83) ?? max, AC: 33*

"Yes, I can, now that the danger has passed for the moment,"  M'ress offered.  Keeping the Tooth in hand, M'ress withdrew a healing wand and applied it twice to Pleione, hoping it would be sufficient to revive her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

(OOC: Uhh, Keia--what about Trayah.  You know, the Lacerta that's going to die if you don't heal him due to Con loss and the fact that he is at -8?  )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

*Obscurity blasts at the creature twice, but one of the rays is lost during a Blink and the other is not nearly enough to defeat it.  However, Lyssa waves her hand dismissively and the last creature spasms for an instant and collapses, dead, as the ship sinks a bit more into the sludge.*

"Some of these are only unconscious and will wake up eventually.  Let's slit their throats while the healers heal, if the good lady can hold the doorway for us that long."

*M'ress heals Pleione while Whinoah brings Trayah up to receive a heal just in time.  He spasms from the poison and coughs up a mix of blood and venomous ichor, then goes still.  It almost seems as if he has no pulse, but it is determined that he is barely, just barely, alive.*

*During all this time, the enemies still don't hit M'ress again, Lyssa starts to coup de grace the unconscious enemies.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Obscurity's Attacks 2 + 12 = 14, 16 + 12 = 28 (lost due to Blink), One Hit.
C4 takes 9 Damage.
C4 dies.

Pleione regains 8 HP and is at -1.

Trayah regains 4 HP and is at -4 (19 Damage left).

Trayah's Fort Save 13 + 2 = 15, Fail.
Trayah takes 3 Con Damage, bringing him to a lovely 1 Con.
This lowers his HP total to 11 (he only lost 4 max HP because he already was receiving 1 HP for 3 of his Hit Dice at 4 Con  )
So now he's back to -8.

Obscurity and Whinoah both get to go now.  I can predict that M'ress will keep healing and holding the door.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2006)

((ooc: is it feasible for us to get Slagg into the Rope Trick? can the dog help? can we leave the opening on the ground rather than high up the rope?))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

(OOC: If M'ress can wait there for a minute or so, fending off attacks, Slagg can just wake up and go in himself.  Since the dog cannot climb the rope, it can't help bring him up.  Likely the combined might of the three girls who aren't M'ress is still not enough to carry him up, particularly while also climbing.  The Rope Trick by definition must be straight up at the top of the rope.  However, the rope need not necessarily be long (see the description of the spell's focus))


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2006)

Whinoah will fire past M'ress, till the others are safe.

OOC: No Rapid shot to make up for the cover.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

*Whinoah hits twice, despite the cover from M'ress, and she manages to take down two more creatures, injured as they are from Lyssa's fiery blast.*

(OOC: Obcurity still gets another turn yet)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2006)

Obscurity will cast magic missile, one at each of two dogs attacking M'ress to give her time to heal more if necessary.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

(OOC: And when you say one at each, of course, you mean two at each, I presume?   Let me know if the plan is to potshot at them while M'ress defends and heals and you wait for people to become conscious?  Then I can fast-forward.)

*Missiles of magical energy stream from Obscurity's fingers, shooting into the two remaining beasts (they aren't all dogs--they're all sorts of things) attacking M'ress.  Neither of them falls.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]The creatures take 8 and 7 Damage, respectively.  Not enough to drop either.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2006)

((ooc: I got lots of first level spells left, just keep shooting. maybe 2 at each of 2 next round then all 4 at one on future rounds. Once Slagg is conscious we'll move to the Rope Trick))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

*M'ress heals Slagg as the creatures move in to attack M'ress, managing to score another hit.*

*At this point, Obscurity and Whinoah shoot all three of M'ress's assailants and knock them out.  The remaining creatures back up out of sight, but not out of hearing, blocking the top of the ship.  They don't want to engage with this setup, it seems.* 

"I'm still working on the ones down here, but I'm guessing the ones up there include some that were only knocked out, so those will be after us eventually," Lyssa ponders as she kills another one.

*M'ress then heals Trayah and Pleione again, then Trayah again, and a minute later, Slagg wakes up, so they all go in the Rope Trick.  When they get inside, Pleione wakes up.  A bit later, Trayah does too, though his breathing is ragged and his body shakes with exertion and enervation whenever he tries to move.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
M'ress takes another 15 Damage, total 32.

Slagg recovers 6 HP and is still at -3.

Whinoah knocks out both of the creatures Obscurity injured.
Obscurity knocks out the third creature.

Slagg recovers 4 HP and is at 1.

Trayah recovers 6 HP and is at -2.
Pleione recovers 3 HP and is at 2.

Trayah recovers 4 HP and is now at 2.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

*Once they are comfortably settled inside the Rope Trick, Lyssa turns to everyone.  She is a beautiful amethyst-haired woman with blue eyes.  She wears a tattered and somewhat-ruined dress with gashes that correspond to some rather horrid wounds, as well as a beautiful necklace, a bejeweled circlet, and a brooch of jade on her chest that is cracked and dull.*

"Very well fought, all of you.  I'm afraid I only got to meet Rowanne, though.  I am Lyssa, and it looks like both you and I have come here looking for my little cousin Lexi.  What are your names?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2006)

_(ooc: I'm at 4/7/2. and 2hp)_

Relaxing from the adrenaline high once up in the rope trick, Obscurity turns to Lyssa, "Welcome, Lyssa.  Everyone I know it was quite hectic out there, but it looks like we made it.  Everyone this is Lyssa.  Lyssa, you shouted out that you too were looking for Alexia."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

(OOC:  Looks like you started posting that last before my post above )

"Yes, my dear cousin has gone missing.  She's a bit misguided sometimes, but I've always hoped that she would see the light some day.  These things attacked me in large numbers--apparently they don't like me very much.  I retreated to the broken ship for cover and managed to kill a lot of them, though the cracked halves of the ship started sinking into the muck, and more and more kept coming until eventually they had me cornered and I couldn't get off a spell without them interrupting it."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 9, 2006)

"We were tracking your cousin back towards this ship.  We are hoping to gain her assistance with troubles we are having in the forest.  You've seen the creatures, they are corruptions of true forest creatures. That corruption is spreading and we'd hoped she was here. Have you had much time to explore?" replies Obscurity.

ooc: yup


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"No, I'm afraid I've only recently arrived.  The ship's divine spellcaster convinced the captain not to land, even, and I had to fly down myself, but I figured I could hitch a ride on Azi's ship on the way back.  Now that I've seen it, I'm guessing not."

"As for the corruption of forest creatures, most of them are indeed like that as far as I can see, although the dark panthers that attacked me earlier and were not a part of this current attack seem like they might be something else, though I don't know what.  Whatever it is, it is a source of terrible pain to this forest--I can feel it crying, calling out for help.  If I can help, I will, and I still need to find my cousin."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Whinoah perks up once the enemies stop attacking and everyone is healed up a bit. "Hi, I'm Whinoah."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

(OOC: Trayah actually did not wake up immediately, so Pleione uses Lesser Restoration to give him 4 Con back, and then he wakes up, barely)

"Pleased to meet you Whinoah," Lyssa replies in Seelie, "I hope we can help heal this injured jungle...it feels like such a wonderful place, like my Arris once was.  As a Nymph, I hope you can agree."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

(OOC: Actually, looks like Trayah is still at -1, so he isn't conscious yet  )

*Lyssa looks a bit concerned.*

"Uh, is he going to be okay?  If I have to, I can prepare a spell to take the poison into myself, but I need to rest first."

(OOC: Assuming everyone wants to rest, they can use two Rope Tricks (Obscurity will have to dig into her level 3 spells for that, but that's okay) and get the job done.  This brings Trayah to 6 Con, and Pleione heals it up to 9, which is good enough for him to have positive HP  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"Yes, the jungles are beautiful, but tainted," Whinoah says.

"I have a small rune I can use to help him,"  she says about Trayah.

OOC: Cure light rune if you want.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

(OOC: It was the Con that was the trouble--his Con was so low that he could never be conscious )

"Maybe with our help, the taint can be remove," Lyssa sighs, "I hope Azi isn't involved."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Opening his eyes at last, Trayah looks around and asks, “Where are we? The last thing I remember is that bird striking me,” as he tries to sit up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Hello friend.  I am Lyssa, and we are in extradimensional space.  Are you a Shaman, by chance?  Do you think you could tell me what's going on here?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Another offworld visitor, I see,” Trayah remarks, as he looks the woman over. “Yes, I am a Shaman, and you may call me Trayah. As for what’s going on, there is an evil spreading through the jungle, and I’d guess by the abundance of corrupted creatures here, that this may be the focal point of that evil...well that and the dark sludge which covers the ground, as it looks like what we’ve found inside some of the corrupted creatures.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Hmm...I think they just came here to kill me, actually.  Would you believe the sludge is all-new?  It happened while I was holed up here fighting them off.  Must be a consequence of the massive confluence of creatures all together."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"New huh?  Wow.  How odd.  You haven't seen another Nymph around have you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"You mean besides you and your friend here?  What's her name, by the way?  Anyway, no, I haven't seen another Nymph around here.  Why do you ask, Whinoah?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"That's Pleione, and I've been looking for one of my Soul-Mothers."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Oh..." Lyssa tries to think again, but shakes her head.

"No, I'm sorry Whinoah.  Now, I know what a Soul Sister is, but what's a Soul Mother?  Is that like a Soul Sister who's an older sister and shows you the ropes?" Lyssa wonders, as she simultaneously ponders to Trayah, "Hmm...have you seen spreading evil like this before, Trayah?  Corrupted creatures and the like.  I've only seen one thing even vaguely similar before, and it was not even nearly this bad.  Not by several scales of magnitude."


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

Whinoah nods, "Much like parents that most people have, those that raise young Nymphs.  I was lucky, I had two.  I don't know anyone else who had 2.  But Whisping left, and then Windpetal died.  Someone said Whisping went here, but I haven't been able to find her."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Oh dear!  That's awful, Whinoah.  Well, if we get off this planet alive, I promise to check for you to see what happened to your Whisping and get back to you if I can.  Windpetal died on Amaranthia, right?  So at least she has become one with the loving breeze that embraced her while she lived, though it means she couldn't be raised."

"Oh, I hope I didn't bring back rough memories with my musing, Whinoah.  Though I just met you, I know what it is like to lose a loved one, and I think I'm in danger of losing my cousin now--I am truly sorry for your loss."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrrmmm, to my knowledge the jungle has been untroubled by such evils, during my lifetime at least...until now, of course. Though there have been mention of other evils in our distant past.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Well, what I've seen was on Arris, and compared to this was an insignificant scale.  We need to do something to help this wonderful place before it is enveloped by evil!  Do you have any leads as to where we should go next?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2006)

"No, that's fine.  And thank you."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, what I've seen was on Arris, and compared to this was an insignificant scale.  We need to do something to help this wonderful place before it is enveloped by evil!  Do you have any leads as to where we should go next?"



“Yes, I think we need to find the Shaman that was in charge of the Lyrithian Copse, which is where we were before coming here to find Alexia. He headed out to help a village a while back, and hadn’t yet returned when we left. I’m hoping he has some more insight of that which plagues us. Hrrmmm, Lyssa, do you know Alexia?” Trayah asks, wondering if she is the cousin Lyssa speaks of.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

*Lyssa nods.*

"Sounds like as good a place as any to start, though it's too bad--I guess it was wishful thinking to hope that there was some kind of spirit patrol that could clean up this mess.  Alexia?  Yes, dear, that's Azi, my cousin."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Lyssa nods.*
> 
> "Sounds like as good a place as any to start, though it's too bad--I guess it was wishful thinking to hope that there was some kind of spirit patrol that could clean up this mess.  Alexia?  Yes, dear, that's Azi, my cousin."



“Well, we might have formed such a group, but the tribes are spread over great distances, so it would take quite some time and this is a fairly recent problem. We also received a prophecy from the Shaman of the village of Chaarz, which has now been overrun by the evil, which you should probably hear, as you may have some ideas on it that we haven’t thought of...especially about the Dark Lady.”

*Trayah then repeats the words spoken by the Shaman Prasa.*

“Ooyana, Spirit of Prophecy, said this...‘The Traveler’s Ward will come to the great oak, a shaman of great wisdom who may be able to help. The Maiden of Wind and Stars and the Cat of many Faces shall he meet. The Fallen Star shall bring forth Three to signify either bane or boon, and the Dark Lady hides just out of a sight, a hidden danger welling within her.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

"Oh dear--that sounds as if Azi could easily be the Dark Lady, and she's in trouble!  Either that or the Dark Lady could be some kind of demoness or something that's responsible."


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"We were thinking she was the dark lady as well.  Sounds like she may not be aware she's in danger, or she is the danger."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"I agree that she's likely the Dark Lady, but I'm almost certain she is not the cause of the danger.  This isn't the kind of thing a Dragonlord could do or would do.  If anything, on Arris, this brand of evil would reek of the Mojiin."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh dear--that sounds as if Azi could easily be the Dark Lady, and she's in trouble!  Either that or the Dark Lady could be some kind of demoness or something that's responsible."



“That is what those of the village thought also, that Alexia may be the Dark Lady, and that is why we seek her. I will admit that we hadn’t considered a force of such pure evil as the cause though, as we have little experience with such creatures...though it is definitely not beyond the realms of possibility,” Trayah replies, as he mulls over the alternative offered.


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"The Mojiin are evil?  I always thought they were kind of like the Nymphs of Arris... well, sorta like that."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Hmm..." Lyssa nods to Trayah, "I didn't know the Lacerta shared the Valsian view of the Mojiin, but I agree.  Although it's more likely to be some kind of undead evil spirit, or a demon incarnation of evil, or a corrupted dark fey, or a shapeless horror from realms of madness, or even a taint elemental."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "The Mojiin are evil?  I always thought they were kind of like the Nymphs of Arris... well, sorta like that."



"The Mojiin are connected to Arris, Whinoah.  That much is true.  And I believe they were once a proud and noble people.  That is why what has happened to them is so sad.  Amaranthia is still a beautiful, wonderful place, right?  And the Nymphs are happy and carefree.  But Arris has been weakened to the point of near-death by a terrible blight, and this has changed the Mojiin.  Some of them are ruthless murderers, others work to save themselves and let the planet wither and die, and still others corrupt the little nature that is left into dark and twisted evil..."


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"What caused such a horable blight?  Some evil like what we face here?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm..." Lyssa nods to Trayah, "I didn't know the Lacerta shared the Valsian view of the Mojiin, but I agree.  Although it's more likely to be some kind of undead evil spirit, or a demon incarnation of evil, or a corrupted dark fey, or a shapeless horror from realms of madness, or even a taint elemental."



“I know little of Mojiin, though I wasn’t speaking of them, but of the demon you mentioned, when I spoke of pure evil,” Trayah says in clarification.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "What caused such a horable blight?  Some evil like what we face here?"



"No, nothing like that.  Blight is probably not the right word.  Perhaps drought is a better one.  Arris withered and starved, and the Mojiin became greedy, vengeful, and cruel as the life energy of their planet faded and became scarce.  Imagine Nymphs if they could never find symbiosis, plus they were big nasty dragons with sharp claws and fangs instead of soft happy Nymphs."



			
				Trayah said:
			
		

> “I know little of Mojiin, though I wasn’t speaking of them, but of the demon you mentioned, when I spoke of pure evil,”




"Ah, demons.  I guess I was thinking of Mojiin since I mentioned them more recently, but yeah, they're pure evil for sure.  Moreso than Mojiin."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Imagine Nymphs if they could never find symbiosis, plus they were big nasty dragons with sharp claws and fangs instead of soft happy Nymphs."



“I hope that description doesn’t apply to me as well...though the closest term for Lacerta would be _big nasty dinosaur_,” Trayah remarks with a grin, flashing his mouthful of sharp teeth, as he places his clawed hands clearly in view of Lyssa.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"Now, Lacerta are not nasty, though," Lyssa laughs, "I meant no offense to those with claws and fangs--some of my best friends have them, in fact--though I can imagine a corrupted Lacerta might be a more fearsome foe in melee combat than an angered Naiad, for instance."


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2006)

"You'd have trouble angering the Naiad anyway," Whinoah says with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"That's true," Lyssa laughs, "They're a good-natured lot.  A Mojiin could do it, though.  It would cast Putrefy Water on their pond or something horrid," Lyssa shudders.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"So, where to next?  To find the Shaman?  If we're ready, we should go quickly before it is too late."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, I need to ask to the spirits to replenish my magic, but after that, yes the Shaman.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

*Lyssa nods.*

"I should be fine with new spell energy replenished after the rest, though if there are any new spells I need to prepare some time during the day, I'll need a ten minute break.  When you're ready, let's go."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

"Rest and healing are a good idea.  Some of us were hurt pretty badly," Whinoah says.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Before I do petition the spirits, how long was I unconcious? Has it been longer than a day since the battle at the broken ship?” Trayah asks a little uneasily.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

"That was mere moments ago Trayah, you were out for but a short time." Whinoah says, reasuringly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

(OOC: Not quite--you had to wait 8 hours to get him up due to Con loss)

"Not yet a day but still a good 8 hours," Lyssa replies.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Good, that means I can still cleanse those who are not beyond my ability. Was anyone who was cleansed back at the copse, wounded by the dark beasts again? How about you Lyssa?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 11, 2006)

"I think we all were." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Cleanse?  Like from taint?  I think I'm fine, though my jade brooch has seen better days, and I have some wounds that don't seem to want to heal.  Can you heal those?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, I suppose you could call it that, Lyssa, as the beasts leave some of the evil which possesses them behind when they strike, which if treated within 24 hours can be cleansed. As for the wounds, no I can’t heal them here, which is why I am in such a fragile state, but back at the copse the spirit who slumbers there has enough power to cure those wounds. How long ago were you first wounded...longer than 24 hours?”

*Trayah casts _detect evil_ to check on everyone’s condition.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"There's a spirit who can cure this?  Can you channel her power or something?  As to the wounds, it was more recent than 24 hours, but I'm fairly sure that I'm not tainted.  The jade absorbs taint until it shatters."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, the wounds can be cured by calling on her essence. Well, I’ll trust your judgement on that, Lyssa, as you probably know more of such things than I. I’ll meditate now then and after I heal some wounds we can head out...though I’ll leave the cleansing as long as possible.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"That sounds good.  To the west then?"

(OOC: I can't see any likely objections, so--)

*The group exits the Rope Trick, after which they discover two things.  The good thing is that the enemies seem to be gone--they have not waited around.  The bad news is that the ship is now completely submerged under the filthy sludge and filled, with only a small air pocket at the top of the room to breathe, so the party becomes covered in the stuff and cannot escape.*

"I'll cast Dimension Door--grab hold!"

*Lyssa uses her magic and brings the party to the top of the sludge.  The broken ship cannot be seen from here, sunken as it is beneath the churning ooze.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2006)

(ooc: what's west from here again?)

"I hope that your cousin was not in there or didn't need anything from her ship any more.  Had you had much chance to explore it before those creatures surrounded you?" asks Obscurity, the sensitivity of the question asked rather point-blankly.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, let’s head out just in case the beasts haven’t gone too far. I believe we need to go this way,” Trayah says, pointing west and a little south, after taking his bearings.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"If she was there, they surely would have killed her already, as they ambushed me even before I got here, so I must hope that Arris's love protects Azi and kept her from harm and from the ship this day.  I had to run onto the ship to use it as cover to avoid attacks, so I'm afraid I didn't have time to check it very much."

(OOC: The village with the shaman is west and somewhat south.  It seems like some people wanted to go there next)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

*Lyssa nods.*

"Very well then, Trayah.  Let's make haste."

*As they wade through the sludge, which makes slurping and sucking noises as they slog through, they eventually reach more solid ground, though the soil seems loose and frail.  The closest trees all around the clearing have withered and died, though the forest seems alright farther out.*

*As they continue towards the village, they hear scraping sounds occasionally, or distant screeching.  After a full normal day of travel, they have not been ambushed, which is nice, and they are able to rest in the Rope Trick, allowing Trayah to apply Restorations to those who need them.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2006)

Whinoah spends a bit of time durring the rests to look for tracks around the area, wondering if they are being followed by some creature that remains just out of sight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

*Whinoah does find all sorts of tracks, but it doesn't specifically look like any of the tracks are trailing them for any significant distance.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

"Well, I can't find tracks of us being followed, but that doesn't mean we aren't being followed.  I can travel without making tracks pretty easily, so I'd expect nothing less from a skilled predator."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Well, I hope we aren't being followed, but at least they can't attack us in the Rope Trick."

*Once Trayah has applied as many Restorations as possible, the party rests and continues on the next day.  After ten hours of travel, they hear the sound of claws on steel off in the distance in the direction they are heading.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

Whinoah produces a bow quickly, "That certaintly doesn't sound promising."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

*Lyssa purses her lips.*

"Well, it is admittedly better than hearing nothing and then an ambush, I guess.  At least it means something is fighting something else, most likely.  These things don't carry metal weapons or armour."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Perhaps we’ll get to surprise something for a change,” Trayah remarks with a toothy grin.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Picked new spells.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

"Shall we go check on this, then?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

"I can move with stealth." replies Obscurity, disappearing. She moves forward silently and invisibly to check out the source of the sound.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

*Obscurity vanishes from sight.*

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*Obscurity sneaks forward towards the sounds, and eventually she comes across the scene of the battle.  Two of those shadowy panther creatures with the glowing green eyes are fighting against a mixed group of four Feldori and Lacerta...at first glance, but something is wrong with them.  Their bodies reek of the scent of corruption, making Obscurity's Feldori nose twitch.  Looking closely, they seemed to be covered in calloused chitinous plates, their claws have grown long and sinister, and their eyes glow green with dark malice.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I think we should, as it could be Alexia or even the Shaman we seek...” Trayah says, as Rowanne disappears.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

[sblock=Obscurity]*Obscurity waits a few more moments to see if she can tell who is winning then sneaks back to the rest.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*Who is winning isn't exactly clear.  The cat things have a decent number of scrapes and seem to growl in pain from them, and their green-eyed opponents have some bigger wounds and ignore them as if they don't feel pain anymore.  Both sides seem to be healing over time.  Since they haven't encountered these green-eyed beings before, staying longer might reveal more of their capabilities.  As of now, she knows they heal like the cats and beasts, and that the two sides are fighting.  She could head back with that information if she wishes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

[sblock=Obscurity]Given that she knew her companions were itching to run to the rescue of either the shaman or Alexi, she returns with just that.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity](OOC: Okey dokey--she escapes easily enough.  Go ahead and post her report )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

Obscurity turns visible as she joins the others. "I have observed two of those panthers attacking a group of four feldori and lacerta.  The Feldori and Lacerta however seem to have been completely overcome by the corruption of the jungle.  Strong chitinous plates covered their backs, long wicked claws sprouted from their hands, their eyes burned with malice, and their scent reeked of corruption."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 13, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah head drops and moves sadly from side-to-side as the condition of the Feldori and Lacerta is reported.*

“What has taken over the Feldori and Lacerta does not sound like the same thing which plagues the jungle, especially if the two groups are fighting. You say their eyes burned with malice, Rowanne...were they glowing green, like the eyes of every corrupted beast we have encountered thus far?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]The eyes are green--I said red one of the two times by mistake [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

"We should deal with the panthers, and then worry about the others if we have to deal with them too," Whinoah says.

She begins to scamper up into the trees to make her way over there from higher ground.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

"Yes, they were green." she replies.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

(OOC: Let me know if people decide to follow Whinoah's example)


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2006)

*M'ress, Female Feldori Animist/Gladiator*

*M'ress approached the scene, wanting to witness the events with her own eyes.  It wasn't that she didn't trust Rowanne, but that M'ress wanted her own analysis of the situation.  With the Tooth drawn, M'ress approached, leading the others, trailing a distance behind Whinoah.*

OOC: Did everyone get healed, taint removed that could?  M'ress needed 32 hps and probably some taint removal.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 13, 2006)

((don't know what my hps are at. ))

*Obscurity vanishes again and proceeds on the ground, not trusting her climbing ability.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

(OOC: You are all not at maximum (those who didn't get hit by the bird have maximum reduced by 3 per hit.  The bird did 4), but you got Restoration-ed except Obscurity, Pleione, and Slagg.)


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2006)

OOC: So M'ress still down 6 hps from the two hits she took?  But the taint has been cleared?  Just trying to clarify


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

(OOC: Yep--Trayah is making sure that M'ress and Whinoah don't get any taint at all.  So far he's done so.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

*The group heads out towards the sounds of battle.  And first Whinoah, then the others after her, do see what Rowanne has described.  Two of the shadowy panther creatures with the glowing green eyes are fighting against a mixed group of four Feldori and Lacerta...at first glance, but something is wrong with them. Their bodies reek of the scent of corruption. Looking closely, they seem to be covered in calloused chitinous plates, their claws have grown long and sinister, and their eyes glow green with dark malice.  Who is winning isn't exactly clear. The cat things have a decent number of scrapes and seem to growl in pain from them, and their green-eyed opponents have some bigger wounds and ignore them as if they don't feel pain anymore. Both sides seem to be healing over time.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah shrugs as Rowanne reveals their eyes are indeed green, just like the others, before reluctantly following the group. While they watch the battle, Trayah watches the Feldori and Lacerta closely, as he tries to identify what exactly is wrong with them.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

*Using his  finely-honed knowledge of healing, Trayah can determine that the way the Lacerta and Feldori are moving and reacting to blows, they are most likely not alive at all.*

*Just then, one of the panthers roars and rips apart one of the Feldori.  The Feldori hisses, as the body falls to the ground in tatters.  Seconds later, greasy black smoky mist begins to rise from the body, coalescing into an intangible form with green eyes, which glares balefully at the panther and screeches, spewing inky tendrils of tainted darkness.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrrmmm, the Feldori and Lacerta no longer appear to be alive, so it seems we have a new kind of foe to challenge us...which seems to survive after the demise of the host,” Trayah remarks apprehensively in hushed tones.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

*The panthers don't seem to be able to hurt the risen intangible form, though they do manage to take down two of the other three, releasing similar smoky wisps of darkness and green glowing eyes.  At this point, the panthers are injured badly enough that they flee into the trees.  The remaining Lacerta and the three incorporeal menaces screech and hiss in anger, and then they turn towards their watchers in the nearby brush and head towards them.  The Lacerta has to pick his way through the trees, but the other three just walk through them and thus move much faster, like evil spirits intent on the kill.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

-Nevermind-

OOC: I somehow didn't(couldn't?) see posts after the one I responded to


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

(OOC: Never mind then--if that's so, I'll take that last post back and you'll have to do more of the next battle yourselves   Let me know)


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

Whinoah beings to assault the ones moving swiftly with her bow, knowing the look of a predator.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

(OOC: Okay, let's roll for initiative )

[SBLOCK=OOC]Init--

Bad Guys ????
Obscurity 17 + 6 = 23
Pleione 13 + 5 = 18
Bad Guys ????
Lyssa 9 + 4 = 13 (wins on the reroll)
Slagg 9 + 4 = 13
Whinoah 6 + 6 = 12
M'ress 4 + 6 = 10
Bad Guys ???
Trayah 2 + 0 = 2
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

OOC: Can I win an initiative once?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

(OOC: Maybe next time?   What about Trayah? )


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

OOC: He's +0, he expects it.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Can I win an initiative once?



OOC: Apparently not.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: He's +0, he expects it.



OOC: No, I expect it because IC hates me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No, I expect it because IC hates me.



 (OOC: Yup--he still would have lost initiative and been last even with +6 )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

(OOC: Poke--Obscurity wins Initiative)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 15, 2006)

Obscurity shoots one with a barrage of magic missiles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

(OOC: One what?  Based solely on the fact that magic missiles are force damage, I'd imagine you're picking one of the incorporeals?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2006)

(ooc: sorry, yesterday was a gong show at work.  everything was falling apart (new software release day).  yes Obscurity was going to shoot one of the incorporeals with her magic missile, based on the fact that it is force damage.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

*Obscurity shoots missiles of force at one of the dark spirits, slamming into it and causing it to screech in anger.*

*Pleione casts a spell and fills M'ress with the strength of the raging wolverine.*

*The remaining Lacerta's eyes glow a baleful green as it moves through the trees to attack the party, though it can't quite reach any of them just yet.*

*Lyssa scorches the advancing Lacerta, burning away its body, as the oily-black wisps coalesce into a malevolent incorporeal form.*

*Slagg charges at the nearest enemy, but his axe slices right through the phantom with no effect.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]DS1 takes 12 Damage.

Pleione casts Bull's Strength on M'ress.

Lyssa's Attack 5 + 8 = 13, Hit.
Lac takes 33 Damage and dies, releasing DS4.

Slagg's attack misses due to incorporeal.

Whinoah's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Whinoah beings to assault the corperal ones moving swiftly with her bow, knowing the look of a predator.



OOC:


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC:



 (OOC: But there aren't any corporeal choices any more though )


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: But there aren't any corporeal choices any more though )



Then she'll see if the cold will hit the incorperals.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: No biggy--I'm sure they'll all be gone by the end of this round anyway)

*Whinoah shoots three arrows at one of the dismal phantoms--the one that Obscurity injured earlier.  Although two shots whizz through the creature ineffectively, one of them does manage to harm it slightly.*

*M'ress springs forward and slashes with Panther's Tooth, but the attack swipes through without harming the dark spirit.*

*The three remaining insubstantial assailants drift forward through solid matter, managing to reach only the two who charged forward, M'ress and Slagg.  Though M'ress dodges her assailant, the two others thrust their essence into Slagg's body and drain away some of the energy that keeps him alive and gives him strength, leaving the Tralg enervated, weakened, shivering and shaking.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Whinoah's Attacks 9 +14 = 23 (Incorporeal Miss), 11 + 14 = 25 (Incorporeal Miss), 18 + 9 = 27, One Hit.
DS1 takes 4 more Damage, total 16.

M'ress Attack (Incorporeal Miss)

DS1 DS2 DS3 attacks (1 on M'ress) 9 + 6 = 15, 11 + 6 = 17, 5 + 6 = 11, Last Two Hit on Slagg.

Slagg takes 16 Damage and takes four negative levels--in my game, negative levels are similar to SRD negative levels, except statistically more accurate compared to actually losing a level (you lose class abilities from the last levels, including spellcasting ability, for instance).

Trayah's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (13/13 hp, AC 17)*

*Trayah calls upon the positive energy of his spirits to drive the dark spirits away.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Turn Spirits, turning damage ((2d6+10)x1.5) due to Empower Turning. What, were you expecting this or something. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

*The power of the spirits wells up through Trayah's soul and every fiber of his being, shooting outwards with positive energy and the wrath of the good spirits and driving away all the dark spirits in fear.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Turning Check 14 + 3 = 17, Turns up to a 9 HD Spirit.
All 4 Spirits are Turned[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: Poke--you win!)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Whinoah slips out of the tree.  "Ok, anyone think they can explain that?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 18, 2006)

"It is good to see that the spirits are still with us. Thank you Trayah." says Obscurity, glad that this latest menace had not reached her yet. "Is Slagg going to be alright?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, I believe that the dark spirits were possessing the corpses of the Feldori and Lacerta, Whinoah...that is why they moved awkwardly and didn’t seem to feel pain,” Trayah replies, as he examines Slagg. “As for Slagg, I should be able to help him with the same prayer I use to remove the taint, but I can’t do that until I ask the spirits to imbue me with their power again. If Slagg can do so, we should get moving though, and hope they can’t follow us, as they won’t flee the power of the spirits for long.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

Whinoah nods, "Let's be going, quickly."


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2006)

"I agree,"  M'ress offered.  Looking to Slagg, "Come on, big guy, we've got to keep moving to our goal."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

*They continue towards the village, but before long, they hear scratching and growling in the distance, as well as short shrieks.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 19, 2006)

Obscurity dispears and approaches invisibly and silently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Obscurity]*Obscurity sneaks carefully forward towards some of the sounds.  They seem to be coming from many places at once.  She sees some of the green-eyed Feldori prowling the jungle, and one of them is bent over.  Obscurity sees that a common, untainted deer is on the ground dead, killed by a claw slash to the throat.  The former Feldori has sunk grotesquely enlarged teeth into its neck and is lapping up blood like milk.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah listens, to see if he can pinpoint where the noises are coming from.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

*They are coming from multiple directions and rather far away, but generally westward.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, it sounds as if the majority of whatever is making that noise, is right where we want to go...how troublesome.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 20, 2006)

Obscurity returns and informs the rest that more feldori have fallen to the dissease and appear as only hosts to those evil spirits.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Obscurity returns and informs the rest that more feldori have fallen to the dissease and appear as only hosts to those evil spirits.



 (OOC: Psst--we know that those who fall victim to the disease actually turn into kittens   This is something else)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 21, 2006)

(ooc: right sorry, too much disease, taint, vile dmg, etc to keep track of it all).  

Obscurity elaborates on the scene describing the green eyed feldori that was eating a dead (but otherwise healthy) deer that had been killed by blood loss.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

(OOC: No worries--however, though this adventure is not a mystery per se and can be solved with brute force alone if necessary, if you _do_ want to figure out what's going on before the end, knowing the difference is important.  Actually, I think you guys heard about these things you're seeing now twice earlier--it's what happens if you don't get kittened by the plague )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrrmmm, I guess we’d better stay alert then, as we don’t want to be surprised by them...considering our weakened state. Rowanne, do you think you could scout ahead a little way once we set out, to make sure our path is clear?”

OOC: The way things are going, solving the mystery may be our only choice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

(OOC: Even if you solve the mystery, it doesn't like win the adventure or anything.  It just means you understand all the things you're facing better )


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2006)

*M'ress stayed ready and watchful on the journey . . . quiet and contemplating.  She had actually done it . . . the spirits had heard her and helped her big friend.  Maybe she could go back to the old ways . . . M'ress didn't feel as much of a visitor to the jungle as she had before, though this jungle was still much different than she remembered.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2006)

"Yes absolutely." Obscurity replies, disappearing into the forest again. She'll intend to scout a couple hundred feet out in a 60 degree arc (cone) from their position and return to report on safe routes to take to avoid notice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*The green-eyed Lacerta and Feldori are not really patrolling, so for a while, Obscurity helps them pick a path that avoids them, but then while she's out searching her cone, the rest of the party gets attacked from the side by a wandering group.  Fortunately, Obscurity is alerted to this by the loud unearthly screeching of the attackers.*

*One assailant strikes first, hitting Slagg hard from behind.  Pleione heals him, though, and the angry Tralg cuts his attacker into pieces, releasing the inky black incorporeal spirit, dripping with taint.  Another assailant attacks Trayah and misses.  M'ress moves up and slices Trayah's attacker for some minor damage, and another attacker plunges its blade into Whinoah's back, cutting her deeply.*

*Lyssa unleashes a fireball on the remaining three opponents in the back plus Whinoah's attacker, just barely on the edge so as to protect Whinoah from the burst of heat that she can feel from her adjacent position.  None of the four goes down, but all are badly singed.* 

(OOC: Initiative

Pleione 16 + 5 = 21
Slagg 16 + 4 = 20
Bad Guys
M'ress 13 + 6 = 19
Bad Guys
Lyssa 11 + 4 = 15
Whinoah 7 + 6 = 13
Bad Guysx2
Obscurity 2 + 6 = 8
Trayah 8 + 0 = 8
Bad Guys

T1 is defeated and releases a dark spirit
T2 takes 2 Damage.
Whinoah takes 16 Damage.
T3 takes 22 Damage, T4 takes 10 Damage, T5 takes 27 Damage, T6 takes 24 Damage
)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 22, 2006)

When Obscurity has the chance she rushes back to help her friends. She'll approach invisibly and after taking a few seconds to assess the battlefield, she'll use a magic missile (all 4) against the spirit.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Whinoah will tumble away as she pulls out her bow, and fires at her assaliant.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Five feet back and full attack or an actual tumble and one shot?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: She's hurt, full tumble retreat to a tree if possable.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Understood--actually forgot she had no weapon drawn, so she couldn't ful lattack anyways)

*Whinoah tumbles back towards a farther tree, pulling her bow as she does and firing an arrow at her assailant, hurting it slightly.*

*Two more of the corrupted Lacerta advance forward and try to disembowel Lyssa, now that Whinoah isn't there to attack.  The Valsian woman dodges one attack and the other looks like it is destined to hit but deflects off of nothingness to no effect.*

*Obscurity moves at full speed back towards the others, but she is a few hundred feet out and can't make it back until next round.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]T3 takes 6 Damage, total 28.

Trayah's Turn
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (13/13 hp, AC 17)*

OOC: Aaargh, another lot we didn’t hear coming. 

*Trayah calls upon the spirits again to drive the dark spirits away, hoping the corrupted shells don’t shield the spirits too much.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Turn Spirits, turning damage ((2d6+10)x1.5) due to Empower Turning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*The single dark spirit is forced away.  As far as Trayah can tell, it _should_ have worked on all of them if his theory about Feldori and Lacerta possessed by evil spirits is correct.*

*The last evil Feldori charges in after Slagg and slams into him, harming him greatly.  Pleione heals him again, and he kills his new assailant easily, revealing a dark spirit.  This time, Trayah is struck hard by his attacker, and M'ress makes a full assault on it in return, not quite destroying it.  Whinoah's assailant chases after the Nymph, but can't quite hit her as she nimbly dodges the attack.  Lyssa strikes down one of the two attacking her with a Crystal Shard, leaving a spirit and a normal enemy to attack her.*

(OOC: DS1 is turned.  T6 is destroyed, revealing DS6.

Trayah takes 14 Damage.

T5 takes 14 Damage and is destroyed, forming DS5.)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Well that's Trayah down.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC:  That's true--too bad.  He's excellent at getting rid of those level-draining spirits )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Too many enemies, and no warning...that's what'll happen pretty much every time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: True.  However, surprise like this time are unusual.  Usually you don't have prep time but are still not surprised and get to roll init on round 1 )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Crate knocking? Wrong game.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2006)

*M'ress (83/83) 83 max, AC: 32, expertise*

M'ress will drop into Battle Euphoria, and fight using expertise.  She looked to protect those that had fallen, Trayah in particular.


OOC: Activating Battle Euphoria as a free action. [+2 Dodge Bonus to AC (to 30), +2 Saves, and +4 to Cha (Currently 20)] Move (Tumble if needed) / Strike. Expertise for 2. Full Flurry Attack +12/+12/+7 (1d8+1/15-20/x2/S) plus advancing blows.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Cool--I should mention that it is Whinoah's turn)


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Understood.  Just needed to get that in since I'll likely be without a computer this weekend.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Hey, I know. Why don't you guys just carry Trayah around on a stretcher, and wake him up when you need healing or something.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Maybe keep Trayah in an Iron Flask for safety reasons . . .


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

(OOC: Poke--Whinoah's turn)


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

OOC: Missed that, sorry.  

Whinoah scampers up a tree, continuing to fire on the assalants.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

(OOC: Keep in mind that the spirits float, so in general being up there might not help as much as usual.  Still climbing and only one attack, right?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

OOC: in that case, she'll simply keep taking 5' steps into clear spaces and firing rapidly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Whinoah backs up and fires once at her assailant, defeating it and causing the inky spirit to coalesce, then twice more into Lyssa's last attacker, injuring it but not defeating it.*

*The spirit and the Lacerta attacking Lyssa try to strike the Valsian, and they both miss, the spirit missing rather badly and the Lacerta nearly striking until the attack is once again deflected at the last instant.*

*Obscurity dashes into sight of everyone else, unable to cast any spells just yet.  Meanwhile, the spirit of Slagg's fallen opponent touches him, draining even more of his strength and leaving him with very little left.  One more touch and he will likely have no life energy remaining.  Also, he passes out from the uncurable damage he has taken.*

*Pleione despairs that there is little she can do, so she attacks the spirit with her healing wand, dissipating its evil energy slightly.*

*Meanwhile, Trayah vanquished, his assailant turns to M'ress and fails miserably to hit.  She enters a retributive euphoria and strikes three times, landing three solid blows, though not enough to defeat her opponent.*

*Whinoah's spiritual aggressor tries to touch her, but the Amazon's reflexes prove too quick, and its hand passes through empty air.  Meanwhile, Lyssa strikes at her incorporeal attacker with missiles of force like Obscurity's.  They strike unerringly, but they are not enough to dissipate the spirit.*

(OOC: T3 takes 9 Damage and is defeated, releasing DS3

T4 takes 16 Damage, total 26

T2 takes 17 Damage, total 19

Slagg loses 2 levels and passes out.

DS5 takes 22 Damage.

Whinoah's Turn Again.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

Whinoah will rapidly fire again, protecting her standing companions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Whinoah shoots three quick arrows, two heading into Lyssa's second assailant, striking it down, and one more injuring the final corporeal enemy, though not enough to finish it.*

*Lyssa is now flanked by two spirits, but both of them fail to strike, as her deflection and force armour render her fairly well-defended.*

*Obscurity finally gets the chance to shoot her own missiles into the spirits, targeting the one already injured by Lyssa.  Unfortunately, these things are actually pretty tough, despite the fact that Trayah can banish them by the scores, so even this is not enough to destroy the spirit.  Pleione's opponent strikes her and drains some of her life essence away, leaving her even paler than before, and all she can do is continue her assault with the healing wand, draining away the dark wraith just a bit more.  M'ress's opponent still can't actually hit her, and after help from Whinoah, M'ress finally puts it down, unfortunately releasing a sixth spirit--fortunately at least Trayah took care of one of them.*  

*Whinoah is once again missed by her phantom adversary, and Lyssa concentrates and unleashes a dazzling number of missiles, destroying the one she and Obscurity have injured while causing a decent amount of harm to her other attacker.*

(OOC: Whinoah hits three times.  T4 takes 14 Damage and collapses into DS4.  T2 takes 7 Damage, total 26.

DS5 takes 12 Damage, total 34.

Pleione loses 2 Levels

DS6 takes 5 more Damage, total 12.

T2 takes 15 more Damage and is sliced open, leading to the formation of DS2

DS5 takes 12 Damage and dissipates, DS4 takes 20 Damage

Whinoah again--only ghosts are left!)


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

Whinoah continues to step back and fire at her advisaries rapidly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

(OOC: Switch to hit the one attacking her that is uninjured?  Or go after the injured one to get rid of it?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Whinoah shoots three arrows, but they all whizz right through the spirit without hurting it at all.  Meanwhile, Lyssa's remaining attacker fails to harm her, and Obscurity shoots missiles into it, bringing it that much closer to destruction.  The angry spirit attacks Pleione, but this time it can't quite hit her, though her wand is deflected before it can come to bear.  M'ress's attacks mostly go right through the spirit attacking her, but at least she deals a small amount of harm to it, and of course, it can't hit her at all.*

*Unfortunately, Whinoah's assailant manages to connect and begins to drain away the Amazon's life essence, though Lyssa concentrates hard and finishes off the injured spirit near her and turns to help the struggling Pleione, not quite able to finish off that injured phantom as well.*

(OOC: DS4 takes 12 Damage, total 32

DS2 takes 3 Damage.

DS4 takes 13 Damage and is Destroyed

DS6 takes 20 Damage, total 32.

Whinoah again.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Whinoah shoots three more times, once again whizzing through the spirits.  Obscurity's missiles finish off Pleione's aggressor, fortunately, and the Anthousa heals herself of the dark energy damage she had taken.  M'ress's attacker fails to hit again, and the Feldori Gladiator deals a bit more damage to it with one successful hit.  Fortunately for Whinoah, her attacker misses, and Lyssa concentrates again and helps by firing a barrage of missiles at the Aura's attacker.  Whinoah shoots again, and this time her shots actually connect, laying the evil spirit that had been menacing her to rest.  They clean up the final spirit before it can actually hit M'ress.*

(OOC: DS6 takes 16 Damage and is Defeated)

DS2 takes 1 Damage.

DS3 takes 31 Damage.

DS3 takes 14 more Damage, Fading Away.

I rolled for a while with no 20s for DS2, so I'm just going to call it Victory!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Pleione uses her wand to heal Trayah to consciousness.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2006)

*M'ress let the euphoria drain from her, and looked around at the group.  They had taken yet another beating and were worse for it, obviously.  M'ress offered what healing spells that she could to assist the others until they awakened.*

M'ress knew her skills were not sufficient to help her friend, Slagg.  She hoped to find someplace that he and Pleione could be safe while she continued her journey to save this jungle, futile though it was seeming.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2006)

"I am so sorry everyone." Obscurity says as she tries to offer her apolgies for not warning them of an encroaching attack.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

"It isn't your fault, Rowanne," Lyssa consoles, "You can't be everywhere at once, and you've protected us from a lot of possible ambushes."


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

"Sister?"  Whinoah looks at Pleione, "Will she be ok?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

"I suspect that depends on whether or not Trayah can restore the life energy stolen by those evil phantoms," Lyssa posits.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It isn't your fault, Rowanne," Lyssa consoles, "You can't be everywhere at once, and you've protected us from a lot of possible ambushes."




"Thank you Lyssa.  I will be more vigilant in the future though. With my rope tricks we should be able to escape all such ambushes as long as I can find them first."  replies Obscurity.

_ooc: Trayah is awake, right?_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

"Do you want some help from us?  It seems a daunting task to have to patrol all by yourself," Lyssa offers.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah wakes after a little while, sitting up and assessing the condition of the party.*

OOC: Sorry, haven’t been reading along since Trayah fell unconscious...again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

(OOC: Slagg is critically level-drained.  Pleione is somewhat level-drained, as is Whinoah.  Nobody has too much new damage, though)


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

"Rowanne, I can help you partrol if you wish.  I'm quite apt and moving through the trees quietly."

OOC: Whinoah is about as stealthy as anyone else here without the aid of spells.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah stands with a groan and heals any wounds he can.*

“We can’t endure many more encounters like this, as I am running out of the diamond shards...as for the damage the dark spirits have done, I am sorry, but you will have to endure until I rest again,” he says wearily, his voice filled with anguish.

[SBLOCK=Amanal]“I have not strength enough for the task the spirits have set me, Amanal...I cannot even ward those that travel with me, as the spirits said I would.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2006)

"Yes I think it is apparent that I need help in this area, your assistance would be most welcome, Whinoah." says Obscurity.


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2006)

"It would seem that we need to rest and recover now," M'ress offered.  "We cannot carry Slagg, and I fear for our safety even if we wre able to and were to be attacked."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 26, 2006)

"Can we get him up into my rope trick?" replies Obscurity.


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2006)

"Well we managed it before with the big guy being very weak . . . hopefully we can again this time as well,"  M'ress replied.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

*Everyone works together and gets Slagg up into the Rope Trick.*

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Do not fret, young one.  You are not weak.  On the contrary you are very strong.  You merely need to learn that asking for help when you need it does not make you weak, but rather makes you strong," Amanal replies comfortingly[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

With Slagg up, Eternity will try to relax. She is worried about her companions. She had not felt the touch of the dark spirits but from Slagg's condition she hoped the others were all right.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

"Hmm...one of those spirits was turned, not destroyed.  Let us hope it is not the sort of foe that will return with reinforcements," Lyssa worries.

(OOC: Ready to move on?  Trayah's Restoration can restore all negative levels with just one application.  They haven't quite traveled the full day, but almost, and they can rest now, though I think the Rope Trick only lasts for 7 hours not 8?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Once rested, Trayah entreats with the spirits, before casting restoration on Slagg, Pleione, and Whinoah.*

OOC: We’ll just have to use rope trick twice then, won’t we.   And there go all Trayah’s 4th-level spells again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Hmm.  Two more Charisma and he'd have one more though.  Soon 

Everybody who got hit by the Feldori or Lacerta take 2 uncurable damage)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Oh, the plan is to range out with Whinoah and Obscurity performing perimeter checks?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: Meh, that’ll just be another spell to use healing the same stuff.   Yay, Trayah gets his last point of Con back , so now he has half his normal maximum hp ...perhaps he might survive two hits before going down now.   Yes, I believe that’s the plan, since no one else has posted anything to do with scouting. Trayah will feed the group too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*The group heads out, with Obscurity and Whinoah scouting for enemies.  They manage to spot and avoid some groups of evil Feldori and Lacerta, as well as those dark spirits mixed in, guiding the party around in an attempt to keep safe.  Unfortunately, however, they both come with reports of ranging bands of the corrupted coming from opposite directions in prowling arcs.  Staying still risked being there when the two groups meet from either side in a pincer attack, but moving in any direction is likely to lead to a necessary battle.  Obscurity's direction was the closer to the village they are trying to reach, and she didn't get a good enough look to count the enemies in the group in that direction.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

"I think that's the way to go though," Whinoah says, pointing towards the village.  "We may have to try to suprise what enemies we find if we can't avoid them."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, especially if the Shaman we’re searching for is still there...” Trayah offers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: So moving forward into that group of enemies?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: Yes, with Whinoah and Obscurity (Eternity?) scouting ahead and attempting to plan an ambush.

"I can lead them into a trap from the air.  Firing as I go, where the rest of you can pounce on them."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Anyone casting buffs before the fight?  It's likely that any ambush will wind up being you guys against whoever doesn't get surprised just like the last fights, so let me know if there's any prep first)


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

Whinoah will get her enlarge rune to M'ress, "Use this just before they come, it will make you stronger."

Whinoah will use her Cat's Grace Rune before she heads off IF they are within a few minutes of their enemies.  otherwise, she will use it once she spots them before they start the ambush.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Really?  These guys haven't historically been too tough if Trayah can stay active to turn the spirits--you may want to save the runes.  Particularly since Pleione has a Cat's Grace prepped already (though admittedly not an Enlarge))


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

"I'll leave it to your discression to use."

OOC: M'ress can get better use out of the rune anyway, if she chooses to use it later.  And yes, if she can simply cast Cat's Grace, I'll take it.  +2 to hit, and +2 to stealth skills seems good.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: And also +2 to AC, Initiative, and Reflex saves too   Dex is a heavy-hitter stat.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

Obscurity will cast mage armor, protection from evil, shield on herself. She offers Protection from Evil spells for everyone, though it will deplete her offensive capabilities, especially against the Dark Spirits.  

Once they are about to suprise (the round before suprise?) she'll cast blink.  While travelling she'll move invisibly. 

"I am ready. I only hope, like Trayah, that the Shaman will be present." she says when finished casting.

ooc: Obscurity!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: It's basically impossible to be sure of any 'round before surprise' thing, since it can't be  sure who will win initiative or when people will be spotted.  It should be easy to get up at least everything except Blink, though, and she can try to get in Blink on the surprise round

Note also that they aren't at the village yet, so the Shaman isn't going to be here yet )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Yay, a chance to buff first.  

Trayah will cast _bull’s strength_ on M’ress, _cat’s grace_ on Slagg, and _aid_ on both as well.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

(ooc: thought so, but I mean if we spot a group we are wanting to ambush, right before we jump out of the bushes and launch an all out devastating attack, she'll start blinking. Again only if the timing is feasible.  Atleast one of the Protection from Evil's will go to Trayah to try and keep him alive for the DSs.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: See, if I was Trayah, I'd Aid myself to keep from one-hit dying  

So that seems like everyone who has buffs--ready to go?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

(ooc: thats all the buff's I've got!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*After loading up on so many buffs that it almost seems silly, the party prepares their ambush.*

(OOC: Init--

Whinoah 13 + 8 = 21
Bad Guys (Surprised!)
Bad Guys
Bad Guys (Surprised!)
Bad Guys
Bad Guys
Obscurity 6 + 6 = 12
M'ress 2 + 8 = 10
Slagg 3 + 6 = 9
Pleione 4 + 5 = 9
Bad Guys (Surprised!)
Lyssa 1 + 4 = 5
Bad Guys
Trayah 4 + 0 = 4

Wow, terrible rolls for you guys  

Whinoah leads the attack)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: Oh and Trayah will be flying.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh and Trayah will be flying.



 (OOC: Bah--too late! (just kidding) )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, terrible rolls for you guys



Nothing unusual there then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nothing unusual there then.



(OOC:  OH it was unusual.  One roll above 6 out of 7 rolls 

By the way, I assume only Trayah and Obscurity have PfE up unless someone else says otherwise)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 28, 2006)

(its not unusual that Trayah rolled that low...   yup only the two, unless someone requests it when she offers)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

Yep, IC hates Trayah.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC:  OH it was unusual.  One roll above 6 out of 7 rolls



It was only two rolls above 9 out of 7 rolls last fight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: Two above 9 out of seven isn't that unusual.  One above 6 out of seven much moreso )


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

Whinoah will unleash a flury of arrows down on those who seem aware of her presence.

OOC: Yes, I mean her enemies   Basicly, take down non-suprised dudes first if she can.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: She can't be sure of this because she actually went before anything could react   I'll have her choose at random and...it looks like she picked one that wasn't surprised--IC is on your side!)

*Whinoah shoots three arrows into the flesh of one of the corrupted Feldori.  She spots three corrupted Feldori, three corrupted Lacerta, and a dark spirit.*

*A corrupted Feldori and also a Lacerta charge forward after Whinoah and the others, but they can't actually reach them during the surprise round.  The dark spirit, however, flies up to attack Trayah, as it is the only enemy that can actually reach someone who is flying.  It nearly drains away his essence, but Obscurity's magic deflects its grasp at the last moment.*

(OOC: CF1 takes 19 Damage.

Obscurity's Turn--oh, and I just realised you might also have wanted to give Trayah Mage Armour to help against the incorporeal touch attacks.  Oh well  )


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2006)

Obscurity launches a volley of magic missiles at the dark spirit plaguing Trayah. First priority is to try to protect Trayah as he can banish other spirits from on high.

((ooc: I dont think I ever noticed that mage armor is not personal range.))


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Yup.  Monks will love you for zapping them with it.  By the way, I consider it reasonably likely that Trayah might be turning spirits this turn, rendering Obscurity's partial damaging of that one somewhat irrelevant (she won't be able to kill it).  Are you sure about that?  I'll run with it if you are)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Those spirits must be fast, considering Trayah will not be at the front and can turn from 60 feet away. So much for flying to keep away from danger...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Well, while you're thinking, all the NPCs get to go next before the last non-surprised enemy and then Trayah, so I'll run them...Hmmm, looking on the aftermath and all the bad rolls IC gave the enemies on saves (plus good rolls on the d6s for damage, maybe Magic Missile is a good idea  )

*Obscurity shoots out missiles of force at the spirit attacking Trayah.*

"Please don't charge in yet," Lyssa asks M'ress and Slagg, who delay to accede to her request.  

*Pleione doesn't really have anything to do, so she readies an action to heal if someone needs it.*

*Lyssa shoots out a blazing inferno of flame that engulfs all of the enemies except the floating spirit.  All save one are incinerated completely, leaving little more than smoldering chunks of flesh as the dark spirits float out malevolently.*

*Slagg charges the last enemy standing and hacks it down, leaving seven dark spirits.  M'ress charges one of the offending spirits, but her attack goes right through.*

*One of the new spirits attacks Slagg, draining away some of the big Tralg's life-essence.*

(OOC: 

DS1 takes 13 Damage.

Slagg takes 6 Damage and loses 2 Levels

DF1 takes 48 Damage and drops, DF2 takes 40 Damage and drops, DF3 takes 46 Damage and drops, DL1 takes 45 Damage and drops, DL2 takes 19 Damage, DL3 takes 41 Damage and drops.

DL2 takes 25 Damage and drops.

Trayah's Turn)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Yep, they're quite fast.  Also, Trayah does indeed have to stay fairly near the front in order to be in 60 feet to turn, simply because the vertical distance from flying counts towards the total distance, so if Trayah is 30 feet up and 40 feet out, for instance, he is 50 feet away.  With the enemies spread in about a 30 foot diameter area (before they moved), he would need to be a total distance of 30 feet away from the nearest enemies to turn them all)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, I know the math involved, though I was thinking more like 10 or 15 feet off the ground when we had the opportunity to set up in ambush...just far enough to keep any ground bound melee opponents from targetting him, as he can always move forward to turn.

BTW, getting a read of what our opponents were and where they were, when initiative was rolled, since a PC was able to act first, would have been good too for anyone wanting to target something specific.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (18/18 hp, AC 17)*

*Trayah holds forth his spirit symbol and attempts to banish the dark spirits, before moving back towards the party now his need for flying is gone.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Turn Spirits, turning damage ((2d6+10)x1.5) due to Empower Turning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Yup, when Whinoah went, she spotted all the nearby enemies.  Trayah's Turn now, by the way )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*Trayah banishes four of the dark spirits, including the one attacking him.  They cringe backward and begin to flee*

(OOC: Whinoah's Turn Again--looks like this fight will be easy)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OOC: ...Trayah's Turn now, by the way



Already posted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: I know, but when I started writing it, you hadn't )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Whinoah's Turn Again--looks like this fight will be easy)



Well, if you mean more people getting life drained, before Trayah sends the dark spirits on their way...then yes it will be easy.


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

Whinoah will retreat from the spirits, taking a shot at one.

OOC: Hopefully the cold will hurt it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*Whinoah's arrow shoots right through the spirit ineffectually.*

*Perhaps unsurpisingly, the spirits have decided that Trayah and Lyssa are people they don't like.  Thus, as three flee, the other two attack those two party members, one on each.  Though Lyssa manages to dodge, Trayah is hit and feels his life essence draining away.*

*Lyssa and Obscurity manage to blast the one that hasn't gone yet before it can attack Trayah, and Trayah turns all the remainder.*

(OOC: Trayah loses 2 levels and takes 7 Damage (he should still be okay in low single digits though

Lyssa + Obscurity == Dead (47 Damage)

Trayah turns the rest

Victory!  Oh, by the way, Trayah would have avoided that blow if he had Mage Armour  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

"Good job.  Eveyone ok?" Whinoah asks as she returns to the ground.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: You did notice Trayah moved back last round after turning, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: You did notice Trayah moved back last round after turning, right?



 (OOC: Indeed.  The spirit charged)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman (2/9 hp, AC 17)*

“No and now I cannot cure the damage the dark spirits cause...I must let it run it’s course,” Trayah says, landing unsteadily and walkng towards the village, “Let’s move before the group behind us can attack us too, and hope the Shaman is here or we are in a lot of trouble...”

OOC: Just making sure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*The group still isn't at the village yet, and they won't get there unless they travel a bit overtime tonight.*

(OOC: Continuing onward?  Too bad about all those buffs   At least Obscurity's PfE helped )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Which is exactly why he’s walking towards the village and not entering the village.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: I see   Well, I would _think_ that all the corrupted undead Feldori and Lacerta in this area might be a BIT of a clue about the village's well-being, just maybe 

You guys are lucky I increase the frigging min / level buffs to 10 min / level--though it looks like you won't get to use them in another fight unless you go picking an avoidable fight)

*The group continues onward, and unfortunately all of their magical enhancements except Obscurity's Mage Armour fade away before any encounters are forced on them--Obscurity and Whinoah are just that good at guiding them to avoid attacks.  After about three hours from the last fight, Whinoah believes that they may have been spotted by a group of enemies who are moving full-speed in her direction towards the group.  She rushes back to warn everyone, but there isn't much time.*

(OOC: Everyone has a round or two to buff, but you aren't sure how long )


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

"Setup an ambush, we can take them again." Whinoah says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"I hope Trayah is okay to _turn_ them in his weakened state," Lyssa comments, "I'm okay to blast them if necessary--unlike yesterday when I almost drained myself out with those force missiles on the spirits, I didn't have to use too much power in the last fight.  Let's defend Trayah as much as we possibly can, though.  He's on the brink, and he's our most important combatant against these things."


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

"I have some healing runes, if they can help"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Getting a bit ahead of ourselves aren’t we...I don’t recall seeing anyone saying we were moving on...my post was only replying to the ‘we aren’t at the village yet’ comment.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: I see   Well, I would _think_ that all the corrupted undead Feldori and Lacerta in this area might be a BIT of a clue about the village's well-being, just maybe



Well if we received an interim post about seeing more and more changed Feldori and Lacerta as we approached the village, instead of being put straight into another fight, we may have come to that conclusion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"Thanks, Whinoah, but the healing that Trayah and Slagg need can come only from Trayah after he's recovered.  These things typically last until you can get good rest"

(OOC: Yep, well, I will say that there _is_ good reason to go to the village.  As to whether or not you were going forward, come on )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Oh, I’m sure we would have continued onward, but my point is that no one had posted that we were.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Your post was close enough  )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: If you say so, though it wasn't my intent to move on before healing Trayah (still on 2 hp). So Trayah will lose the following two 3rd-level spells due to negative levels _spike growth_ and _neutralize poison_. Trayah will cast _prayer_ on the party...feel free to autopilot him for turning attempts or searing light if we get that far and I'm not around.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: You can totally have him healed up--not a problem.  Also, I don't do negative levels quite standardly--instead of losing one spell per negative level, you lose the spell slots for the levels you lost (so Trayah loses 2 spells of each level, since the level 5 Shaman has exactly two fewer per level than the level 7 Shaman))


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Well, I hope you only remove the attack bonuses and saves granted by the class then, instead of applying a blanket -1/negative level...otherwise that's extremely harsh. Also, do I have his hp right, by just removing those gained at the levels lost?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Well, I hope you only remove the attack bonuses and saves granted by the class then, instead of applying a blanket -1/negative level...otherwise that's extremely harsh. Also, do I have his hp right, by just removing those gained at the levels lost?



 (OOC: I do indeed only remove bonuses granted by levels.  Of note, I also remove class abilities granted at the missing levels, although fortunately Trayah barely lost few enough levels to avoid this.  I mentioned this upthread a bit. The hit points are indeed correct, just removing those gained at the two lost levels)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, probably in the section I wasn't reading.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Most likely--then again, you didn't have negative levels yet, so it didn't matter   Looking at your class abilities, I still think you could use Channel Spirit more--still doing the Whinoah wind thing daily?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, you're right, Trayah doesn't use Channel Spirit most of the time, mostly because I have no idea what his spirits can do for him, so I don't even look at it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2006)

Obscurity will cast mage armor and protection from evil on Trayah since the spirits seem attracted to him more than her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*After Obscurity finishes protecting Trayah, the enemies engage.*

*Pleione prepares to heal someone if they need healing, and Lyssa blasts the enemies with a burst of brilliant flame, though the incorporeal wraith avoids the damage completely.  One of the newly risen spirits floats towards them, but it is unable to close.  Meanwhile, M'ress dashes forward at it and strikes with her blade, sinking into the spiritstuff, but not enough to harm it.  Another spirit charges in after M'ress, but as is usual with M'ress, it can't manage to hit her.  Whinoah and Obscurity concentrate a focused fire on one target, and although Whinoah's arrow whizzes through, Obscurity harms it with her four missiles.  Two more spirits drift forward in a charge to attack M'ress, but they continue to fail to so much as touch her.  Meanwhile, Trayah makes a more-feeble-than-usual attempt to turn the enemy spirits, and he barely succeeds this time at sending away three, almost failing to turn them at all.  Slagg charges in after the one Obscurity injured, but though his axe strikes true, it is not enough to finish it off.*  

*Lyssa shoots missiles as well, finishing off the injured spirit and starting on another.  M'ress continues attempting to attack, but this time her attack goes right through the spirit.  Meanwhile, Whinoah fires a flurry and lands some nice hits, finishing off the spirit injured by Lyssa, and Obscurity, knowing she can't actually finish the last one and wanting to conserve spells, waits for Trayah.*

*Unfortunately, this allows the final phantom to float up after the Shaman and try to touch him to make the turning go away.  Fortunately, however, the combination of Mage Armour and Protection from Evil prevails, and the attack is foiled.  Meanwhile, Trayah attempts to turn the spirit and fails.  Fortunately, Lyssa, Slagg, and Whinoah can finish it off.* 

(OOC: Surprise Round--Initiative

Pleione 20 + 5 = 25
Lyssa 15 + 4 = 19
Bad Guys
M'ress 12 + 6 = 18
Bad Guys
Whinoah 10 + 6 = 16
Obscurity 7 + 6 = 13
Bad Guys
Bad Guys
Trayah 10 + 0 = 10
Bad Guys
Slagg 3 + 4 = 7
Bad Guys

All the Bad Guys Become DSes

DS1,5,6 are turned.

DS2 takes 15 Damage and then 17 Damage, total 32.

DS2 takes 14 Damage and DS3 takes 30 Damage, then 17 Damage.  Both Destroyed.

DS4 takes 15 then 34 Damage.  Destroyed.

Flawless Victory!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2006)

ooc: lets see today thats 2 mage armors, 3 protection from evils, 1 shield, 3 magic missiles by my count. I think I'm starting to cut into my 2nd level spells, but atleast they are all dead!   slots remaining: 6/0/5/5

edit: added slots remaining.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah--I saw that you were cutting into level 2 spells, so I had you hold off on magic missiles at the end.  Likewise, Lyssa is not happy to have to use Metamagicked Magic Missiles (which cost a bundle for low damage output) but she's afraid of the 50% miss chance)


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 29, 2006)

ooc: exactly why i continued to use them over scorching rays.  i don't even have metamagic to bump them up, im just burning through the 2nd level slots for no gain.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Right--it makes a great deal of sense, actually.  4d4+4 is going to give you on average the same damage as 8d6 with a 50% miss chance, but factoring in the chance to roll too low on the attack roll, Magic Missile is just completely better than Scorching Ray on these guys--they're pretty nasty!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: So, pressing on overtime to hit the village or bust, or only continuing for a little and holing up?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

OOC: Trayah's extra spells to dump 0-level flare & light; 1st-level entangle (2); 2nd-level barkskin (2).


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

ooc: carrying on I believe. We all still have spells and hps left. We can't recover any lost levels until we rest again which is unfortunate.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Very well  )

*The group presses on, far after they should normally be asleep, but they are determined to reach the village.  They reach a small spirit totem pole, fallen and destroyed, that signifies a boundary quite near the village, using Whinoah and Obscurity's scouting to avoid a growing number of corrupted patrols.  Unfortunately, the sheer number of the tainted pressing forward makes it impossible to progress without a fight--they will have to break the lines of the enemy, who seem to exist here in large numbers, to reach the inner village...and it will likely be a test of their strength combined with either endurance or agility to make it so.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"Perhaps it would be best to retreat to the rope trick here." says Obscurity quietly as she rejoins the party. "There are very large numbers of corrupted sentries about."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"If there are that many, they could be upon us in the middle of resting when we have to switch Rope Tricks..." Lyssa conjectures, "I've got about a little less than half my magic left, if we need to fight."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"Point taken. Status update? Can we make it through a battle like the one at the ship, except this time all the enemies turn into shades after we kill them?" she asks the rest.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, I’ve almost exhausted both my magic and my ability to banish the spirits...but I probably have enough left for one more battle,” Trayah confirms.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"Well, I've got mostly everything.  Do you think this will be like the ship?  Does this village have those wardy things the two girls talked about before they got turned into kittens?  Or maybe I guess not from what we see..." Pleione offers.

*Slagg grunts in agreement.*

"I've got less than half.  I used pretty much 100% on the ship, though admittedly I was alone for a significant time," Lyssa adds.


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

"Perhaps we should retreet a bit for now first and then rest.  We can make up some ground in the morning, and it may be safer."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"Hmm...you know, we may be able to avoid this fight altogether.  Whinoah, you were spotted once before, but Rowanne hasn't been seen yet.  Could she sneak past enemy lines and check to see if there's even anything here worth caring about?  If not, we can just leave now, right?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2006)

Whinoah nods, "Unless she can let me try that invisibility trick of hers as well..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"Hmm...invisibility plus treetop climbing might lead to the ultimate quick scout, since you wouldn't even have to walk amongst the enemies on the ground," Lyssa agrees, "An excellent idea, Whinoah.  You are quite an insightful woman."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 30, 2006)

"In the interests of keeping everyone as safe as possible." Obscurity says as she removes a simple band of silver from the ring finger on her right hand.  "Put this on, and simply twist it clockwise around your finger. You will be invisible until you attack something."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

"Thank you, I'll be carefull and return it promptly," Whinoah says.

She slips on the ring, twists it as Rowanne says, pinch Pleione's behind and then bound off through the trees quietly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Whinoah bounds off into the trees, stealthily and invisibly sneaking past the milling crowd of tainted Feldori and Lacerta.  Eventually, she comes across a place where there is a golden glowing dome in the centre of the town....it is a graveyard.  A few non-tainted ordinary Lacerta and Feldori are huddled up, frightened and despaired of death from lack of food.  There is a glowing staff draped with beads and charms directly in the centre of the glowing dome.  For whatever reason, the corrupted seem unable to enter this area.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

Obscurity is a little nervous standing around without her prescious ring. She has had to for so long now that without it she feels naked (but didn't wearing only a bikini...).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: My preccccccious.  She tooks it!  Kill the Nymphinses!  We kills them!)


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

Whinoah will return to the party.

"There's a staff in the middle of the town that's glowing, and there's no coruption in there.  Beyond that, the town is no more.  It's been corupted completely."

She offers the ring back to Rowanne


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Not going to mention the sphere of light or the huddled-up people in there?  

Rowanne bites off Whinoah's finger, but falls into the volcano.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

"Were there any Lacerta there? Though we have no idea what he looks like, the shaman we are looking for is an elderly lacerta, right Trayah?" she replies as she takes the ring back and slides it on. She hesitates, thinking about slipping invisible even if only for a second, but forces herself not to.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I have no idea how old the Great Shaman is...Jamreh didn’t say, and I didn’t ask,” Trayah replies. “So if the staff is all by itself, why didn’t you take it Whinoah?”


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

"Oh yeah, there were people in the sphere of light around the staff."  Whinoah said.

OOC: I somehow missed that in the description :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC:  It was like an entire line! )


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 1, 2006)

"Apologies, such reverence is usually accompanied by great age as well. My misunderstanding.  Whinoah could you tell if there might be an easier way to get to that area. If we pushed ourselves like we did near the grove we might be able to run there."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Not at all, Rowanne, he may well be an older Lacerta, but I can’t say with certainty...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

"Rowanne, if you think it will be safe in there, I could muster up the force to blast our way through if you could help, and then we could run?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2006)

Whinoah nods, "That may work.  I think they people there may want food and water as well."

"Or, maybe someone could try to lead some of them off and then double back around stealthily?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

"Hmm...not sure how the stealthy thing might work, as they would probably give up if they couldn't follow, and otherwise the decoy is in serious danger...Besides, killing these things now is probably better off in the end."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 2, 2006)

"I'd assume it is much like the grove, those within the golden light are protected from the bands of roving corruption. I think it would be worth it to try and punch through tonight." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 2, 2006)

"Hmm...I'm trying to think of our best option here.  Do you have any area spells?  If not, do you need my help preparing some?  If I do a blast-flurry and use up the rest of my power in one blow, I need them to be softened up so I can kill them with a weak fireball and then immediately follow with as many missiles as possible to take out some of them.  Then hopefully Trayah can turn a few and we can dash through."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, I can help a little to soften up the Feldori and Lacerta, or perhaps keep them together to make the best use of your fireball, but that is about the extent of the aid I can offer, before the dark spirits come forth,” Trayah offers, shivering for a second.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

"Hmm...if Rowanne and I can deal with them beforehand, your talents may be better suited to dealing with the spiritual aftermath--the ability to send even three of them away now instead of four is more powerful against them than my most powerful missile attacks."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2006)

"I have only web as an area effect spell. Pinpoint accuracy is more my specialty." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2006)

"So you _do_ need me to help you prepare a Fireball or something?" Lyssa asks, "That's fine--we need somewhere quiet and undisturbed for ten minutes though."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2006)

_how would that work?_


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2006)

OOC: I think it's a GM says so thing...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

(OOC: It just works   Of course, Lyssa has to pay XP for this, so don't reprepare frivolously, a la "This is the perfect time to choose Animate Rope!")


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 4, 2006)

(I'm good with DM fiat. I'll save it for when its necessary dont worry)

"Yes, if you could show me how you generate so much concentrate fire in such a large burst, I'd be happy to help blast a hole in their line." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

(OOC: ENWorld died in the middle of this post last night--d'oh!  Anyways, it isn't GM fiat--its a spell that costs XP, from the SRD actually )

"It's not so much that I can teach you spells as that I can lead you in meditation and help you find the inner focus to comprehend the magic within you," Lyssa smiles, "You're a talented spellcaster, so I know you can do it, Rowanne."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 4, 2006)

(ooc: one I cant recall (unless its limited wish))

"Will it take long to teach me?  I think we'd either have to do this soon or tomorrow." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

(OOC:  She can't cast 7th-level spells )

"Ten minutes, as I said.  We have to be uninterrupted--do you think we will need the Rope Trick for that?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 4, 2006)

"I'd like to conserve spells if possible, I'm already out of lesser magics for today. Whinoah how close were the enemies? Can we hunker down and spend 10 minutes without being noticed?" asks Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2006)

(OOC: Probably not with any real certainty--Obscurity would know that from scouting)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

"While I wished to avoid it, hiding out in my rope trick might be best given the number of corrupted souls wandering about this area." Obscurity says as she casts her spell and lets the others climb in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

*The group prepares in the Rope Trick, and Lyssa helps Obscurity prepare some new spells.*

(OOC: Obscurity can switch out 1 spell of each level from 1st through 3rd for another of the same level.  She needn't use all three swaps, but they are available)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

(ooc: just obscurity's distraction for fireball for now. i dont have any 1st level spell slots left, and i think my 2nd level ones are still appropriate.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: Sure thing--undead are immune to Mind-Affecting anyways)

*Newly armed with more area-effect magic, the group prepares to break a hole amidst the enemy and run for the glowing sphere around the staff.*

(OOC: So what's the plan?  Obscurity Fireballs followed by Lyssa blasting as many as she can and Trayah trying to pick up enough of the remainder with Turning so that if they win initiative and get a surprise round they stand a chance of killing everything before the enemies can go?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

(ooc: sounds like a plan to me. with all my 3rd level slots remaining thats like 6 fireballs  so if it doesnt work the first time, just keep shelling them out)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: Then here goes!)

*Sneaking up stealthily, leaving the louder meleers a bit farther back, the ranged combatants launch an ambush, taking the mass of enemies by surprise!*

*A holocaust of living flame erupts in the forest, as the trees shrivel as if in protest.  It seems effective though, as 15 Corrupted Feldori and Lacerta fall to the flames, four of their phantom wraiths burn into oblivion, Whinoah's arrow pierces the blackness and destroys another, and Trayah turns three more away!* 

"By the way--I can barely cast anything else for the rest of the day, so I hope we rest soon," Lyssa comments, though she nods in satisfaction at the combination of her flames and Obscurity's.

(OOC: Ooh, bad saves against Obscurity's Fireball, only 3/15 saved
25, 24, 12, 17, 23, 15, 32, 23, 28, 29, 15, 27, 22, 24, 20 Damage

After Lyssa's Fireball--Total Death (though the third one almost doesn't go down!).

After Lyssa's Secondary Fireball--
DS1, DS2, DS3, DS6, DS8, DS10, DS12, DS13, DS15 Evade due to incorporeal
DS4 is defeated, DS5 takes 20, DS7 is defeated, DS9 takes 39, DS11 is defeated, DS14 is defeated 

Whinoah's Arrow Hits DS9 for 6, defeating it.

Trayah Turns DS1, DS2, and DS3

DS5, DS6, DS8, DS10, DS12, DS13, DS15 remain

Init:

Obscurity 19 + 6 = 25
M'ress 17 + 6 = 23
Whinoah 14 + 6 = 20
Bad Guy
Lyssa 12 + 4 = 16
Slagg 11 + 4 = 15
Trayah 14 + 0 = 14
Pleione 7 + 5 = 12
Other Bad guys

Obscurity's Turn)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

Let loose another one!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: Kaboom!)

*Obscurity's next fireball is not placed perfectly, and a lot of the enemies seem to avoid it, though the ones that do not are still scorched fairly badly, for the most part.*

*M'ress advances to come just in front of her allies to protect them.*

(OOC: DS5, DS8, and DS10, DS15 avoid due to being incorporeal (including a natural 1 on the percentile dice!).
DS8 and DS13 get lucky and roll 20s on their saves (though DS8 evades anyway).

DS6 takes 24, DS12 takes 26, DS13 takes 7 (worst...roll...on 7d6...ever!

Whinoah!)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 6, 2006)

(all 1s! ouch)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

(OOC: Hmm...Since these are immune to crits, I'm confident that Whinoah can't kill the one after her before it can go, so to save time, I'll do a bit ahead and come back to Whinoah)

*After Whinoah, one of the angered wraiths makes a beeling for Lyssa, who seemed to have annoyed them greatly.  However, its attack is deflected harmlessly.  Nonetheless, Lyssa is unable to target it when she concentrates deeply and blasts the last of her magic for the day to hit all the rest of them.  Three of the enemies fade into the fiery depths of the smoldering embers conjured by Lyssa's magic, as the trees wither and burn even more in the blaze. *

*Slagg stays in the back as instructed, his defenses against these creatures abysmal.*


*Meanwhile, Trayah manages to turn three more, leaving only Lyssa's injured assailant, which Slagg moves forward to attack, though his attack slices through thin air.*   

*The rest of them make quick work of the final enemy, and they use the large hole in enemy prowling to dash through to the safety of the glowing sphere of light without any trouble at all.*

(OOC: Lyssa's last spell
DS6 DS8 DS15 Evade (DS12 isn't in the area)
DS5 DS10 and DS13 fade away.

Trayah's Turning Attempt Succeeds.


They make short work of the last enemy--nice work killing 15 of those!

Victory!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2006)

(OOC: Poke--you win! )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Yay, we won! Oops, thought I’d posted this already.  

“Well, let’s let’s have a look at the people first, and then that staff you mentioned Whinoah,” Trayah says, as they reach the safety of the light.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

(OOC: Technically, your battle is already in the village proper.  The sphere Whinoah found is a tiny little thing around the village graveyard.  The group has dashed over to said sphere using the opening they created 

EDIT: Wow, you fixed it before I posted this )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

*A few non-tainted ordinary Lacerta and Feldori are huddled up, frightened and despaired of death from lack of food. There is a glowing staff draped with beads and charms directly in the centre of the glowing dome.  Trayah recognises one of the large symbols on the front of the staff that labels it as the elder Shaman's symbol of station.  For whatever reason, the corrupted seem unable to enter this area, and they shy away from the dome's edge warily.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

OOC: Yep, realised I'd screwed up just after I posted...must have posted the edit as you were typing.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah will hand out the excess food and water he created earlier in the day to the Lacerta and Feldori, advising them to eat and drink slowly so as to not make themselves sick.*

Once they've had a chance to consume a little nourishment, Trayah asks, “What happened to the Shaman who left the staff?” waiting for an answer, before casting _detect magic_ and making a complete assessment of the staff.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

*The despairing survivors look up with a strange manic glimmer of rekindled hope as the group approaches.  They spout out semi-incoherent blessings as Trayah distributes food and water, and they don't answer immediately because they are ravenously tearing into the food, almost like animals in their eagerness and leaving no time to wonder about whether everyone was going to get enough.  Once the feeding frenzy has ended, they are ready to answer, but by then, Trayah has likely already cast his Detect Magic.*

*He senses the presence of powerful healing and protective magics all around him and on the staff as well.  Meanwhile, his spirit sense detects the presence of a spirit whose influence centres on the staff.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

OOC: I did mean for Trayah to wait for an answer, before going off to examine the staff.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

(OOC:   Fine.  He _still_ gets the Spirit Sense before that though.  Ignoring that and waiting for minutes until they finish eating?)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

OOC: Sure, he's more interested in their welfare than the staff at the moment...even with a spirit in it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

*Eventually they finish eating, and one Feldori answers off-handedly.*

"The Shaman?  He died days ago."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah looks at the Feldori for a few seconds, troubled by such a casual response, before the spirit he senses around the staff draws his attention away to more pressing matters.*

*Once finished with his magical evaluation of the staff, Trayah tries to communicate with the spirit.*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“Who are you spirit, and how did you come to be joined with the staff?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

*Trayah closes his physical eyes and opens his spiritual eyes, becoming in tune with the Spirit World.*

[SBLOCK=Trayah]*He feels a brilliant energy of golden light coalesce into a wispy silvery form, and a shimmering incorporeal Lacerta gazes upon him.*

"Greetings young one.  I sense that you have traveled far and endured much to reach this place,,,"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“Yes, honoured one, we have come from the Lyrithian Copse, and suffered much hardship on our journey to battle the darkness which plagues the jungle...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Obscurity will leave the talking to Trayah. In the meantime, she wanders the edge of the globe looking for weaknesses or vulnerabilities. She does not want to be caught unaware even here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

*Obscurity does not sense any obvious weakness in the globe's strength.*

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Ahhh.  In that case, how is my young apprentice Jamreh?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“Well when we left, and still following your instructions to the letter. I’d feared when the Feldori said the Shaman had died, that we had arrived too late to gain your wisdom...I’m glad to see that’s not the case, honoured one. What can you tell me of the darkness which plagues us?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Sadly, I had time to learn but little more before I was badly injured and had to sacrifice myself to protect these people and the burial grounds from the encroaching darkness...I must remain here lest all those who died in this village have their souls and bodies corrupted by the darkness that rises..."

"If you need help from my staff, it can Reincarnate the dead, restore those who have been drained by the wraiths, and provide healing to those who are wounded, provided it isn't that awful incurable darkness."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“I am sad to hear that, but I understand your need to stay honoured one. As for your staff, it’s powers will be a great help to us in our current state, as the wraiths have drained several of our party, myself included...which prevents me calling upon the required prayer. Can the staff be moved, or must I bring those in need of healing to touch it?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"The staff is the anchoring point for the magic.  I'm afraid it can't be moved, so you'll need to bring those in need of healing to touch it, and you'll need to invoke the power.  It should be almost impossible to drain it of all its power and make it crumble into dust, since it has enough left for at least twenty invocations, but please make sure not to do that if you sense it is running low."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“Of course, I’ll only use it to heal that which I cannot, which should just be the wraith’s draining touch. Hrrmmm, I don’t suppose you know why the wraiths inhabit the Feldori and Lacerta around here, instead of what was possessing those closer to the copse? As we saw the two different types come to blows...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2006)

"This would be a good place to rest, no?  Perhaps Trayah can heal us completely here with the aid of the spirits."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"They aren't wraiths inhabiting dead bodies--those are the corrupted Feldori and Lacerta and what they become...their very spirits fall to darkness, and their bodies become twisted and evil as they die from overexposure to the taint.  As to the animals, the corrupted animals are somewhat similar, but they are more vulnerable to the corrupting influence and at the same time more resilient...and so they are not as yet in as deep a stage, though they are overcome while still alive.  The dark cat-creatures, I have decided, must be something else entirely, but I'm not sure exactly what.  Regardless, while they are still evil and corrupted, they don't seem to like any of the others very much."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“Ah, I see, that explains the trouble I had trying to banish them then. I don’t suppose you have a sense of where the darkness originated or any idea of what brought it forth, honoured one?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"I am afraid I know little of that, though the corruption has clearly spread from the east.  That is all that I can determine...Most of my spiritual energy was poured into trying to heal it or drive it away, but it seems inexorable...only strong spiritual power can keep it away for even a brief time, and the dark residue that remains within and resists all healing is so strong it seems only a very powerful spirit of healing can reverse it, or a strong confluence of spiritual energy from multiple other sources in tandem."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“Hrrmmm, do you think Arylyra would be able to do anything to combat the corruption directly, if she were wakened...or would that just remove a sanctuary from our grasp and perhaps even worsen the danger we already face, by releasing the threat she keeps from the world?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Awakening Arylyra would most likely retain the sanctuary and offer powerful aid in combatting the corruption indirectly, in the form of healing...healing that works.  Unfortunately, the frozen spectre trapped beneath the hill is something to think about, but anything seems better than this blight, at least right now..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“Yes, it does, especially at the pace the corruption is spreading. Will she be easier to awaken than to commune with, as I couldn’t manage to reach her before we left the copse?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2006)

Obscurity returns to the group and answering Whinoah's question, "Yes, this looks like it'll hold for now at least." she looks around to get a count of how many survivors still remain in the graveyard(?).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"You couldn't commune with her because she was asleep--there is actually no way to speak with her in more than a spiritual feeling sense unless she is awakened, I am afraid.  That would require entering the shrine under the hill and descending below.  Jamreh knows how to at least reach the outer chambers of the inner shrine, though we never stray beyond there, usually, as it is said to be dangerous."[/SBLOCK]

*Obscurity counts thirty survivors in total, many of them children, all that is left of a once-proud village.  It seems likely based on the freshness of some of the graves that more people might have initially been saved but sacrificed themselves so that the young could have enough food to survive.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2006)

Trying to ignore the fresh graves and what it might mean, she sits with some of the survivors just trying to settle in and get a sense of the situation. She chats only when someone starts a conversation, she wont initiate one yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

*The people here seem pretty shocked and quiet, for the most part.  None of them initiates a conversation.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2006)

Anticipating that no one will feel like talking, she gives her quiet support to those around her. She wants to comfort them, but does not have the words to express it well.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“Well, anything worthwhile usually involves a modicum of danger...let’s just hope my companions and I are up to the task. I will leave you to your thoughts for a while, honoured one, and see to the harm inflicted by the wraiths,” Trayah says, bowing towards the Shaman’s spirit and waiting for a response, before he moves off.[/SBLOCK]*Trayah bows towards the staff and pauses, before collecting those drained by the wraith one by one, bringing them to the staff and invoking it’s power, curing himself last of all.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Farewell, young one...our fate lies in your hands now," the Shaman's spirit replies.[/SBLOCK]

*Trayah finds that using the staff to restore the wraiths' drain also serves to remove the new corruption of the day that has yet to bond to the soul, much like his Restoration magic.  Before long, everyone is perfectly fine, save for the blackened pus-filled uncurable wounds, of course.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"So, what's next, then?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2006)

"Rest and recover what we can, and perhaps this staff can help us clense the land, for it seems quite powerful."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"It seems to be anchored here for some reason, though I can't say why.  Are we going to take on this darkness, then?  Did you say you knew how to remove these awful festering wounds?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“I can though...the Shaman we’ve come looking for sacrificed himself to protect the people and burial grounds from the darkness, and the staff is an anchoring point for that magic. So we can’t move the staff, or this sanctuary will vanish and both the living and dead will become vessels for he darkness. To cleanse the land, we’ll have to start by returning to the Lyrithian Copse and waking Arylyra...at least that’s the only path I can see before us. The Shaman said we’d need to enter the shrine under the hill and descending below to do that, and that Jamreh knows how to reach the outer chambers of the inner shrine, though they have never been beyond that point as it is said to be dangerous,” Trayah explains. “Oh, you were right Rowanne, the Shaman was an older Lacerta. Hrrmmm, Lyssa, have you asked any of the villagers whether they’ve seen your cousin? I ask as you’d be able to describe her best, if she didn’t give her name.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"That's a good idea, though they don't seem very talkative...Maybe we can help them get to this Lyryth place and get healing and a more permanent source of food?  Either way, they may talk more after they've recovered from the shock..."

"Shall we go?  It may be best to rest here first and recover magic."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, I can provide enough food for all as we travel, but it may be dangerous trying to shepherd this many people that distance, considering the trouble we’ve faced getting here. We should rest though, as we’ll need to be at our peak I think to even try...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Right...if only we could somehow all fly over them..." Lyssa agrees, looking for a spot to rest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 13, 2006)

"I can provide more than one rope trick each night as long as I conserve my spells." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2006)

"Treyah, you spoke to the wind spirits who helped me recover earlier, perhaps they could help us fly?" Whinoah asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Would you have enough Rope Tricks for all these people to sleep, though?" Lyssa asks pensively.

"As to the wind spirit, I don't mean any disrespect when I say that this task might be a bit too much for him."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2006)

(ooc: how many people are there again?) 

"Provided I don't have to use too many spells during the day, I'd have quite a few rope tricks up my sleeve. I could create 12 rope tricks in one night if I pushed it. Each dimensional space can hold 7 people. That's 84 people for 7 hours. It'd be half that if we want to rest a full 8 hours in seclusion." replies Eternity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

(OOC: There are thirty, so Obscurity could handle it, perhaps

Oh, and for completing Acts II and III, you each receive 10000 XP)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"If you seek to save the poor souls who are trapped here, I will infuse you with a bit of my power to help you..." the Shaman offers.[/SBLOCK]

*The party finds themselves covered in a warm golden glow.*

(OOC: If you have enough XP, you can level up after resting)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2006)

(ooc: with 10k and all of us are 7th, that'll be enough. will work on updating Obscurity this weekend )

"Feels nice, but Trayah, what is this? is it a good thing?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, figured   Now the Rope Trick lasts 8 hours though )


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2006)

(ooh right  and I can make more!)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

OOC: Spoiled my fun there, as I was going to ask the Shaman about that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

(OOC: )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“Thank you honoured one...I was going to ask when we had come to a decision, but you have saved me the trouble.”[/SBLOCK]“Yes it’s good Rowanne, much like that happened at the shrine when we prayed there for guidance.”


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2006)

"Just on edge is all, felt good too." replies Obscurity relaxing a little.

_[ooc: Obscurity is updated to 8th. I think she is like 1000 or so from 9th now too   Oh as far as spell selection goes can I take Channeled Pyroburst from PHB2?  I also noticed while looking up spells that my Obscurity's Distraction is actually in CA and Spell Compendium as Distract Assailant (sorc/wiz1)]_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

(OOC: I'll allow Channeled Pyroburst (I tend to be lenient on allowing nonprimary sources for spells for spontaneous casters without research--especially Eldritch Infiltrators who have been almost everywhere, since the list is so restricted).  As to Distract Assailant, this is an example of one of those things that doesn't translate well into gestalt--this combo either requires two people timing correctly to pull off or else you have to multiclass in a normal game, but in this game, an Eldritch Infiltrator can just cast Obscurity' Distraction followed by a touch spell and effectively add 1d6/2 levels from OD as a Swift action (which is more powerful than the Swift version of Channeled Pyroburst, for instance))


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2006)

(ooc: too true, I wasnt asking to change to Distract Assailant, just pointing it out.  I'm good with my spell. I figured pyroburst really fits as she felt the flame flow through her as she channeled Lyssa's spell)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2006)

(OOC: Sounds good on the Channeled Pyroburst explanation.  If you'd like, Lyssa can also swap your Fireball out for Obscurity's Distraction again too )


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2006)

(ooc: yup that'd be cool)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 17, 2006)

(ooc: we ready to head back to the copse now?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2006)

(OOC: I dunno--are you?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 18, 2006)

(ooc: character is updated. we'll probably want to rest the night here to recover spells.  we have a plan to use rope tricks at night. fireballs to break out.  I think we are good. anyone else need to plan/heal up?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

(OOC: These villagers can't keep up at the enhanced speeds of the group, so the strategy of moving really fast won't work as well at avoiding fights with them around, so you may want to take that into account)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Still haven’t gotten to updating Trayah, forgot all about it after a hectic Saturday...maybe later today.  

Edit: Deleted the rest, as I realised I'd already covered that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

(OOC: What does Trayah mean by his statement--is he asking what he gets for leveling up, or does he think he can channel the shaman's spirit?)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

OOC: Nevermind, it was none one of those...I just went back and misread something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

(OOC:   no problem.  Just let me know when everyone is ready to leave--you guys can skip through to having rested at your leisure)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: Bump--any ideas / ready to go?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

OOC: Whinoah doesn't have any, she's waiting for the casters to get back to her or to give her inspiration.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2006)

OOC: I guess so. Trayah will cast _pass without trace_ on everyone before they set out, so at least they shouldn't be able to be followed. He can currently do 36 people, but if that's not enough he'll instead prepare another instead of one of his _detect evil_ spells.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: Dude, that's one person too few--seriously.  Bwahahahahaha!  Seriously, though, if Slagg carries Pleione or something involving one person being carried, that'll cut it down to 36 )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2006)

(OOC: Bump--we stymied here?)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2006)

OOC: Hmm, I'd just take it that we're ready to move on and no one else has any additional ideas beyond Trayah's _pass without trace_ for all.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2006)

ooc: I don't have a clue, unless we had a big portable hole.  No way I can think of to move 37 people quickly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2006)

(OOC: Well, you could always leave them to die if you wish)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 23, 2006)

ooc: i'm ready to provide shelter over night.  trayah can provide the pass without trace. whinoah and i will have to be better at running interferance and scouting.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Well, you could always leave them to die if you wish)



OOC: That just wouldn't be right... better to take them with us and feed them to the monsters along the way.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2006)

(ooc: we good to go then?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2006)

(OOC: As you wish )

*The group heads out of the golden aura around the graveyard with the refugees in tow, and they are, as expected, almost immediately assaulted from both sides by a large number of enemies that they cannot outrun.*

*M'ress takes a protective position, as Lyssa launches a concentrated burst of flame that sears away the enemies on one side and a smaller conflagration that only singes the enemies on the other.*

(OOC:

M'ress 18 + 6 = 24
Lyssa 18 + 4 = 22
Obscurity 15 + 6 = 21
Pleione 15 + 5 = 20
Enemyx3
Whinoah 10 + 6 = 16
Enemyx5
Slagg 8 + 4 = 12
Enemyx6
Trayah 3 + 0 = 3
Enemy

Eight enemies are destroyed, seven are injured

Obscurity's Turn)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 26, 2006)

(ooc:Burn them. Standard action. How close are we to the sphere, I sense a retreat if it comes to it.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2006)

(OOC: 500 feet)

*Obscurity burns the remaining seven corrupted to the ground, releasing the final spirits, three of which come streaming forward to attack Obscurity, Lyssa, and Trayah, managing to land a blow on only Obscurity.*

(OOC: Obscurity takes 7 Damage and loses two levels

Whinoah's Turn)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah will turn any dark spirits that have come close enough, when the time comes.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2006)

Whinoah, knowing she is ineffective against the spirits, will defend herself.

OOC: Full defense, I can't do squat


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2006)

*Whinoah maintains a defensive stance near Trayah and the villagers with M'ress.*

*Meanwhile, five of the spectral wraiths fly forward, one attacking Lyssa, one Obscurity, one Trayah, and the other two aiming for helpless villagers.  Other than Lyssa's assailant, this group has to get past M'ress, though, and she scores several blows before they make their attacks, failing to hit any of their targets except for the villagers, who both die, mainly because the three adventurers are all protected by magical force armour to deflect their blows.*

*Slagg gets angry and releases a flurry of three axe attacks, two of which connect and dissipate an evil spirit through sheer tenacity and brute power channeled through the magic axe.*

*Five more spirits attack, these heading for Lyssa, Slagg, Obscurity, and two villagers, as Trayah is difficult for them to reach.  They manage to kill one of the villagers and enervate Slagg with their dark energy.*

*Trayah's spirit charms are suffused in powerful spiritual energy that is more than enough to banish these enemies, managing to send away five of them.*

*Lyssa doesn't have a good Fireball shot at all, so she delays to see how well the others can handle the remaining nine enemies at the moment.*

(OOC: Two villagers die--more room in the Rope Trick!

One dark spirit slain.

Slagg takes 9 Damage and loses 2 levels

One more villager dies.

Trayah turns five dark spirits.

Obscurity's Turn)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 27, 2006)

(ooc: there goes the fire, and the 8hr rope tricks doh! should've started with more protection spells)

Obscurity back pedals and cast magic missile at her own attackers.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: Trayah will be turning spirits again unless there's a much better option available.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

*Obscurity fires three missiles at her attacker, and Pleione helps with an offensive use of healing power, causing the spirit wraith to collapse under the assault.  Since Whinoah is still just defending herself, Lyssa sighs and uses her expensive magic missile barrage, since there still isn't a good shot for a Fireball.  Twelve missiles shoot forth and finish off one of the enemies that had been injured by M'ress, brutally bashing another.*

*Two spirits reach out to attack Obscurity and Lyssa, but both of them are protected by their force armour.*

*Slagg roars and attacks twice with his axe, killing one of the spirits injured by his tag-team partner and missing with the other attack.*

*The final spirits attack Lyssa, Slagg, and Trayah, and for perhaps the first time, Trayah is the only target _not_ hit by the enemies.  Lyssa gasps in shock at the nearly-critical attack and grimaces at the leeching away of her lifeforce.  To Slagg, though, this is nothing new.*

*Trayah turns four of the remaining six spirits away, hopefully making it easy to finish the last two, as Pleione takes care of one of them with her healing wand, leaving just one for the entire rest of the team to deal with.  Slagg obliges everyone by chopping at it, not quite enough to kill, and M'ress's attacks don't hurt, so Lyssa shoots a feeble Magic Missile and finishes it off.*

"Let's either get a move on quickly or maybe restore some of the drained while we are near the staff," Lyssa suggests


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

OOC: Yay, for Trayah!  

“Yes, quickly back to the staff, as I don’t have the resources to cure everyone, even if I’d prepared the relevant magic,” Trayah agrees, “I just hope the staff has enough power left for the task.”

“I hate to ask, M’ress, but can you and Slagg make sure any villagers who fell won’t be rising to follow us or cause trouble elsewhere, before coming to be healed.”

*Trayah will use the staff to cure as many as he can without depleting it.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"To do that, we'll need to bring them into the golden sphere around the graveyard that protects dead bodies, right?" M'ress asks.

(OOC: Technically, the staff has the power to Reincarnate if you wanted to be nice to the dead guys )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, we will, please bring them along, and I’ll begin the _restoration_ of our companions... perhaps I can use the staff to _reincarnate_ them, if there is enough power left.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

*Trayah uses the staff to heal his comrades Obscurity, Lyssa, and Slagg, and there is indeed plenty of power left for reincarnation if Trayah wants to spend the 10 minutes per reincarnate.*

(OOC: That's up to 30 minutes to reincarnate the three--is that okay?)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: The question is, is that amount of time going to put us back at square one, where we have the exact same problem escaping again?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

(OOC: Who knows? )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: Well, I'd think we'd be able to assess if there are any more groups in the immediate area.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

(OOC: There are always groups in the area, though they don't get too close to the sphere )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“While I would like to return these villagers to life, I don’t know if we can afford to spend the time... without again endangering those which still live. Can you suggest a better way to get the villagers back to the Lyrithian Copse, honoured one?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Trayah]"Not that I know of.  You aren't quite powerful enough to cast Wind Walk, I assume.  That's unfortunate, as it could have been useful."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"Hmmm...those assailants are tough.  Do you think _Teleport_ would work going to the copse?  I know it fails when trying to head somewhere covered in a shroud of corruption."

"Anyway, I could only bring a few people with me if we chose that route."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

[SBLOCK=Spirit]“No... no I’m not powerful enough to cast that...”[/SBLOCK]“Indeed, they’re tough enough on their own, without having to guard defenseless villagers,” Trayah remarks with a sigh. “Hrrmmm, a teleport spell may work, and I would have suggested it before, but it will be time consuming, though far less so with two as I can only attempt it once per day myself, with the same limit on those I can take with me. It may be our safest option though...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"As you've seen, I can deplete all of my magic by doing the same thing over and over again if necessary, but that's quite a lot of Teleports, admittedly.  I don't think I could do them all in one day, mostly because of the fact that it's really two Teleports per three allies, so over  20 teleports in all.  Although......does anybody have shrinking magic?  That would let us bring more per travel."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2006)

"I am afraid that I cannot help with the Teleports." adds Obscurity sadly.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2006)

"I have an enlarge rune..." Whinoah adds when shrinking magic is mentioned.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 28, 2006)

"Though over night we can be protected in my rope tricks. On either end of the teleports, if I cast it here first, and then you take me to the Copse and I cast it again there however many times its needed.  It'd take us more than a day to get there on foot anyways." postulates Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2006)

"Hmm...aren't both sides of the Teleport supposed to be safe without the Rope Tricks?  I don't even know if it will work, but we could try two days.  Then again, I've never seen this place.  Perhaps Trayah could take me and two others, then I can study it and come back and ferry people across little by little?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, both ends should be safe, so I wouldn’t think we’d need _rope trick_ if we can _teleport_. As for time, anything less than four or so days would be faster than we could travel there on foot anyway, and even if it takes a little longer than that... well it’s far safer for both the villagers and us. Yes, I could take you there, Lyssa, along with a few others, and then return with you when you teleport back... that way we’ll be able to move three more people tomorrow, if it works. Shall we try it now then?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2006)

"I don't see why not--worst case it will just fail again.  Give me a few minutes to prepare that spell."

*After fifteen minutes, she is ready to go.*

*Trayah summons the power of Amanal and closes his eyes, holding his spirit charms high as two villagers huddle around him and Lyssa puts her hand on his arm in a more dignified manner.  And then, with the power of the spirits, they are whisked away and vanish before the others' eyes, reappearing in the Lyrithian Copse.*

*Lyssa sighs in relief.*

"I'm glad that worked, and this place already makes me feel like a weight off my soul...I think I need to meditate here later on, but first, can you handle these unhealable wounds, Trayah?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, I imagine they’ll be fairly easy to treat, unless something has changed for the worse here since we left,” Trayah replies, before he attempts to heal Lyssa’s wounds and then his own.

OOC: Don’t imagine it’ll really matter what spells are used, but feel free to correct me if it does.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, shouldn't be a problem--he's missing like 30?  He can do 80 HP of healing in his sleep.  Actually, on second glance, Lyssa is not going to have too much trouble Teleporting everyone.  She just got a *lot* more spells per day than I thought from leveling up.  30 / 3 = 10 * 2 (2 ways) = 20 casts.  She can do that after the attack, barely)

*Lyssa sighs in relief and strokes the smooth skin where the blackened pus-filled wounds had been, admiring Trayah's handiwork and glad to be back to normal--at least for the moment.*

"With that weight lifted off my soul, I think I might be able to bring everyone.  Let me try." 

*Lyssa Teleports back and forth, continuing until near-exhaustion and draining herself of nearly all her remaining magical energy but managing to get everyone to safety.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2006)

OOC: Don’t forget we need to do the _reincarnations_ too, though I imagine M’ress can do that since it would be a waste for Trayah to go back. So she has to bring 33 people back... not 30.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2006)

(OOC: Blast!  Stupid reincarnated people and being alive   That leaves her with...wow, she has *exactly* enough for 21 trips, to the number.  Good thing Trayah was able to help)

*M'ress reincarnates the fallen villagers, to many joyous cheers and celebration from the loved ones of the fallen, even if the reincarnation did have the tendency to bring the targets back as different sorts of beings than the originals--to wit, the Lacerta comes back as a Feldori, one Feldori came back as a tree sprite, and the last Feldori came back as a Wystani.  Oh well--that's what you get with reincarnate.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2006)

*Lyssa sighs, contented, but very tired.*

"Trayah...will you meditate with me here in this place?  I feel the powerful spiritual energy here and hope that it will help me regain my focus and stay in tune with nature."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Of course Lyssa, I would be pleased to meditiate with you and aid you in regaining your focus,” Trayah replies, nodding his head, “I hope you don’t mind waiting though, as I should heal the others of their dark wounds first.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2006)

"Well certainly.  Might as well wait until we are both all out of spells, I suppose."


(OOC: Okay, I know he could do the 80 or so for himself and Lyssa in his sleep, but I don't think he can handle everyone--Slagg in particular is missing large chunks)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2006)

OOC: Don't forget, Trayah can do three _mass cure light wounds_ now, on up to 9 people for 1d8+19, so I think those will heal most of the damage everyone else is suffering, so he'll have plenty left for Slagg, when we add those to the rest of his spells (he's used no spells today except for those he healed Lyssa and himself with earlier--which wouldn't even use all his 1st level spells with average healing).   Though he'll save the _create food and water_ spells to actually feed everyone, and not use them as healing.

Edit: If Trayah casts all his spells as healing, even using the _mass cure_ on only one person each time he can heal 859 hp on average.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2006)

(OOC: 859?  Arylyra's Light, that's a lot!  Never mind then   )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2006)

OOC: Yep, and that's with wasting the _mass cure's_ on single targets instead of their maximum (doesn't include orisons either, but they're hardly equal to another 1st-level spell all up). The Augment Healing feat helps a bit, as it contributes 190 hp of the total listed above.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah--I can see how it makes a *huge* difference on the Mass spells--it single-handedly takes them from useless to useful because they are higher level and get a bigger boost)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2006)

OOC: Yep.   Now that's all settled, I just think we're waiting on you to resolve the healing and then the meditation.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2006)

*Everyone is healed to full, and then Trayah and Lyssa meditate in the grove.  Lyssa's spirit seems cleansed of a dark pall that melts away, and she sighs in pleasure and relief, finally nearly back to her normal self.*

"I don't know if we have time right now, but I'm probably going to need another day of meditation to be completely back at full capacity after all that harrowing corruption," Lyssa offers, "I'm certainly willing to leave now if the rest of you would prefer, though."


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2006)

Whinoah will mediate as well, for no other reason than to get closer to the pure nature of this place, a sense she's been missing for a long while.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey--what would you guys like to do next?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 31, 2006)

"Trayah, the spirits pointed you back to the Copse? Are we here to reawaken the great spirit that resides in this area?" replies Obscurity.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, we’re here to waken Arylyra, and to do so we must enter the shrine under the hill and descend below. I was told Jamreh knows how to reach the outer chambers of the inner shrine, though we must continue past that point, and confront the dangers further in, to reach her,” Trayah confirms and warns.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 1, 2006)

"How do you find out where it is from Jamreh? I thought he died protecting the villagers." asks Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2006)

(OOC: Jamreh is the apprentice who is here, not the Great Shaman )


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2006)

(ooc: oh... oops. change above post to

"Alright lets find Jamreh and see if he can show us where this entrance is."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 2, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, we might as well tell Jamreh of our intentions now, so he can make any preparations he needs... plus I need to tell him the great shaman won’t be returning. Though I think we’d better leave entering the shrine until at least the morning, perhaps longer if Lyssa requires it, so we may rest and regain our magics, as entering at less than full strength may not be wise,” Trayah states, before looking for Jamreh.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 2, 2006)

"Yes, rest is advisable. I'll check on the status of the periphery." says Obscurity. She disappears as she heads off to walk the edge of the grove invisible. She'll check for any weaknesses or changes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2006)

*Obscurity, as usual in the Lyrithian Copse, sees no changes in the aura protecting it.  If anything, her observations of the effectiveness of the substantially-weaker protective sphere created by the Shaman prove just how strong the Lyrithian Copse's protection is.*

*Meanwhile, Trayah tracks down Jamreh diagnosing some of the sickly in the shrine proper.   The apprentice looks up when he hears Trayah approach, noticing all the others they have brought along.*

"These are among the villagers--have you brought them seeking sanctuary?  That was rather fast."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, these villagers require sanctuary Jamreh, and we have Lyssa to thank for our speedy return,” Trayah replies, gesturing towards Lyssa. “Though, I must sadly report that the Great Shaman will not be returning, as he was badly injured and had to sacrifice himself to protect the people and the burial grounds of the village he went to help, before we arrived. Becoming a spirit bound to his healing staff, he formed a protective sphere like that which Arylyra provides for the Lyrithian Copse, keeping out the darkness. He was concerned for your welfare though, and said that you could set us on the path to awakening Arylyra, by leading us to the outer chambers of the inner shrine under the hill.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, these villagers require sanctuary Jamreh, and we have Lyssa to thank for our speedy return,” Trayah replies, gesturing towards Lyssa. “Though, I must sadly report that the Great Shaman will not be returning, as he was badly injured and had to sacrifice himself to protect the people and the burial grounds of the village he went to help, before we arrived. Becoming a spirit bound to his healing staff, he formed a protective sphere like that which Arylyra provides for the Lyrithian Copse, keeping out the darkness. He was concerned for your welfare though, and said that you could set us on the path to awakening Arylyra, by leading us to the outer chambers of the inner shrine under the hill.”



 "Awakening Arylyra...a dangerous decision, but these are dire times...perhaps end times..."

"I can guide you to the inner shrine.  Know this, though.  The path to awakening Arylyra should be walked by the Shaman alone by the scriptures, or at most by the Shaman and another with whom the Shaman has a Lifebond...There are traps and tests placed there by the Shamans of elder years to prevent the more ambitious of their colleagues from awakening her in a vain attempt to bind her to their will and increase their personal power...Still, since none who have attempted it have ever survived or returned, perhaps it would be prudent, in this dire emergency, to break custom and bring in some guardians?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2006)

Obscurity waits patiently for Trayah to finish speaking with Jamreh. If he asks for her opinion, she feels they should all accompany him given the dangers that they have been told about.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Yes, I was thinking the same thing... for while custom is important, failure here may mean the end for all... so I will take those that have accompanied me thus far, if they will come. We must regain our full strength first though... for facing the trials placed to hinder those who would waken Arylyra must be powerful indeed, to have prevented any from returning... so we will wait at least for the morning or perhaps another day. Does that give you the time to make any preparations you need, Jamreh?”


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2006)

"I will follow along and help in any way I can," Whinoah says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2006)

"I need make no preparations, honoured one.  When you are ready, then shall we proceed."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 10, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Thank you Jamreh, we will come for you when we are prepared then. I will create some food now too, to help with the added burden on the supplies you have here.”

*Trayah casts _create food and water_ twice, so Jamreh can watch over and pass out the supplies, before returning to the group... bringing enough along for their immediate needs.*

“Well, Jamreh is ready to lead us there, whenever we’re ready. From what he tells me though, I think we’ll need to be at our best since no one has ever returned from the attempt to waken Arylyra. So what preparations does everyone need, to return themselves to full strength... assuming you all still wish to continue?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2006)

"Once rested, I'll be ready to enter, or as ready as I can be." says Obscurity looking at the black boils on her skin.  She'll have a suite of spells ready for entry.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2006)

(OOC: Those should be gone now--though the eye thing is still there)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

(OOC: Bump--ready to go?)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2006)

OOC: Yep, we'll rest as long as everyone needs to regain their full strength, and then head out. I updated Trayah's spells too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

(OOC: Should just be one night--why would anyone need longer, I wonder?)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2006)

OOC: I have no idea, just covering my bases.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

*The group rests and then meets with Jamreh, who brings them to the other side of the hill at a solemn stone, wherein he intones a brief prayer to the spirits, causing the grass and flowers to part aside, revealing a hidden door into the hill.*  

*Pulling open the door, Jamreh leads them into the sacred inner shrine, where the statue of a beautiful winged woman stands above a clear and serene pool of water.*

"This is the inner shrine.  To continue further, the petitioner must meditate before Arylyra's image and release his power in supplication, proving his worth and determination.  It is now that the gathered spirits will decide if they are willing to allow you to be accompanied by so many guardians."

(OOC: In game terms, this also requires a successful application of spirit energy which uses up a Turn/Rebuke attempt.  Success by a lot may allow more than one to enter)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 13, 2006)

(ooc: I don't suppose we got any experience eh? I'm 1000 from 9th )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: Hmm...I could, but it wouldn't quite be 1k yet anyway--very little has gone on since the last XP given.  You'll level up after this next bit )


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 13, 2006)

(doh okay.)

Obscurity readies herself for the task ahead. (cast mage armor)

(ooc: once past this trial, she'll arm up with her other spells too: shield, protection from evil)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

Trayah listens to Jamreh’s instructions, before nodding and moving before Arylyra's image, where he meditates trying to find the right words, finally saying, “Spirits, we come before you in a time of dire need for all the children of Chuliit... please allow us pass, so that we may benefit from the wisdom and strength of Arylyra to assist us in our struggle against the darkness that now plagues our world,” as he releases his spiritual power.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2006)

*Trayah's spiritual energy releases from his spirit charms in a burst of eldritch power, causing a strange eerie echoing throughout the shrine, as the water in the pool begins to ripple and stir, rising into a whorling vortex and then splitting in twain, leaving a path down to the bottom of the pool where a door glows with a bright central light, full of clarity and strength like the renewal of spring, surrounded by three tiny circling satellite lights, one the strong gold of warm summer, another the muted dark blue of a winter night, with just a twinkle of the rainbow colours of the northern lights, and the last the ever-changing inscrutable shifting colours of fall.*

"Incredible!  When the spirits allow a single guardian, it is a rare event, one I have only seen once or twice during my time here...two is unheard of, but three.  Simply incredible...And yet they say that you may bring three, one guardian to represent each of the other three seasons.  Choose wisely, O petitioner of the Princess of Blossoms."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrrmmm, let me think... Whinoah and Rowanne have obvious links to two of the signs the spirits have shown for my guardians, so they must go. While the last sign that remains, leads me to believe Lyssa should also join us,” Trayah offers. “Though if someone has a good reason why they should come or someone I have suggested shouldn’t come, I will hear them before making a final decision.”


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2006)

"I will go where I am needed," Whinoah says.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 16, 2006)

"I agree, I think that Lyssa is meant to be our fourth." replies Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2006)

"Hmm?  I guess maybe.  I wonder which one that makes me," Lyssa ponders, "I will go if you would have me--someone needs to get to the bottom of this problem and help save my dear cousin Azi and all these poor people, and if this will help with that, then it must be done."

(OOC: All ready then?)


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2006)

OOC Yes


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2006)

OOC: Yes.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2006)

OOC: Yes..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

*The four walk towards the door, which hums as they approach.  The warm summer light twinkles and glows and suffuses the door, causing it to become semitransparent in a golden glow, as if a portal into Elsewhere beckoning entry.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2006)

Obscurity casts her shield and protection from evil spells now as they enter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

*When Obscurity tries to enter, she finds some sort of invisible barrier completely hedges her out.  This is also true for Trayah and Lyssa.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2006)

Obscurity looks back to Trayah and Jamreh. "Are we missing something?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

(OOC: It's fairly simple--read the description in 985 again more carefully )


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2006)

(ooc: who ever represents summer has to go first? guess I had my guesses on who that was wrong, thought it was Lyssa. Whinoah want to try?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

(OOC: Well, technically the party could have chosen any group of three as the guardians, but when you bring a Nymph of the _summer_ winds, well, she pretty much isn't allowed to represent anything except summer   So when you chose that group of four, that was sorta locked in.  That said, Lyssa would have felt good to be the summer one, and she's flattered that Obscurity thought she was summer )

*Whinoah enters without any difficulty, and she disappears with a twinkling light, as the door reappears.  Then, the dark blue light of winter envelops the door, and a tiny sparkling rainbow illuminates a gateway to advance.*

(OOC: Who is next?)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2006)

"If I'm right Lyssa, that means you're up. I think I'm the shifting fall colours." says Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2006)

*Lyssa nods.*

"Then I shall accept the role of winter," she replies, walking into the gateway, which vanishes to be replaced with the shifting fall colours, which accept Obscurity into their embrace.  

*Finally, the pure white light from the centre expands to form a gateway for Trayah, and they are all inside.  The door behind them seems solidly sealed.*

"Fascinating.  We're just on the other side of that door, but yet...this place reeks of unusual magical power, almost like a mini-demiplane of some sort," Lyssa comments.

*The path leads straight ahead, into the darkness.*


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Anyone bring a light source? As while I can see perfectly well in the dark, I’m not sure everyone else is blessed with such sight... though I did prepare a few light spells just in case,” Trayah says, as he looks down the path. “Also, don’t forget there are supposed to be traps on the path... I know you have been willing to scout for us in the past Rowanne and would ask the same of you again, but before we proceed I would know if you have the skills to find and disable such things?”


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2006)

"I am afraid that I find myself severely unprepared. I have neither light, nor the ability to see in the dark. In addition my skills in finding and disabling traps are very limited and further hampered by what ever affliction I am facing." replies Obscurity.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“That’s troubling, Rowanne, but you’re probably still our best chance chance at avoiding such dangers, since no one else has said they can do better,” Trayah remarks. “So back to the question at hand... does anyone have a light source, or will I need to evoke some light?” he asks again, as he look ahead.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2006)

"I can conjure light if desired as well," Lyssa offers.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2006)

'That would be most appreciated.' replies Obscurity.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2006)

*Lyssa closes her eyes, and her hands are suffused in sapphire and ruby glows, which shimmer together to form a globe of light of eddying azure and crimson, revealing the path ahead, straight and narrow as it continues into the darkness, beyond the range of even Obscurity's long distance low-light vision.*


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Thank you Lyssa. Okay, let’s get going then... Rowanne up front, followed by Whinoah, then me, and finally Lyssa, I think... and be careful everyone, there’s no telling what we’re going to face here,” Trayah says, taking up his self appointed position.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 30, 2006)

Obscurity nods and takes position up front. She'll keep her eyes peeled for any traps or the like.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2006)

*Obscurity does not notice any traps on this initial approach as the group moves steadily forward, eventually entering into a round chamber with an altar at the centre and a dead end.  When the group nears the altar, it hums and sparkles with spirit energy, and a barrierlike sphere shimmers around the room, dazzling with every colour in the spectrum.*

*When the lights are gone, the room has no hallways, but four doors.  One each in the north, east, south, and west.  All four doors seem to be sealed.  On closer inspection, each door is engraved in bas relief with an elaborate scene, somehow, perhaps magically, imbued with colour.  To the north, a terrible white wyrm sleeps in a glacial den, as beautiful tiny female ice spirits flit about, bedecked in what is either diamond jewelry, diamond chains, or both at once.  To the east, mermaids sing at a lagoon on the edge of the jungle, as sunlight streams down, beaming glowing rays upon their bare flesh and sparkling scales.  To the south, dryads dance in a ring in a glade within the jungle, their hair bedecked in myriad colours from red to gold to orange, and even the rare blue of the Jyrdan tree, as leaves of similar colours blow about in the winds that tousle the dryads' hair.  To the west, fields of beautiful flowers of every colour stretch out into infinity, as a beautiful woman, at once regal and wise yet innocent and naive, sits gazing at the clouds and daydreaming of love.*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Hrrmmm, I guess we’re each supposed to go through a different door here, considering four doors have appeared. With each of you passing through the door of the season you represent... the white wyrm, winter... the mermaids, summer... the dryads, fall... while I go through the last door, which seems to represent Arylyra and spring,” Trayah muses, as he contemplates the room and the images on the doors.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2006)

"So beautiful," Whinoah says, gazing in each direction.

"I am of the Summer winds, perhaps that is where I should be?"

OOC: It's summer or autumn, I couldn't remember.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2006)

OOC: It's summer, so you're good.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 3, 2006)

"That would leave the dryad door for me.  Are you sure we are supposed to split up here?" Obscurity says a bit nervously.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, I cannot be completely sure, Rowanne, but the appearance of four doors which seem to correspond exactly to the seasons the three of you represent, along with one representing Arylyra, whom I have come here to seek, leads me to think that is what we are supposed to do. Of course it could also simply be we need to choose the door which depicts Arylyra, but that seems a trifle simplistic considering the options before us,” Trayah answers. “Though if anyone has a better idea, I’m open to suggestions...”


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2006)

Whinoah stares beyond the summer door, examing the mermaids and everything in there she sees.

OOC: Spot/Listen/Search from the edge.  If any nymphly instincts tell her anything, let me know as well.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thinking for only a few more moments, Obsurity looks to the autumn door, then back to Trayah, "Never mind, you are probably right. I think that just as the door at the begining was a test for each of us, each of these door presents individual tests for us." Obviously she was becoming soft, too dependant on others.  She was a dolathi after all, and one that preferred to work alone in all cases.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2006)

(OOC: @Whinoah--it's an elaborate engraving, not actual mermaids)


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: @Whinoah--it's an elaborate engraving, not actual mermaids)



OOC: Aww, and I was soo looking forward to it   She'll still examine it though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 9, 2006)

Obscurity touches the autumn door.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2006)

*As Obscurity touches the Autumn door, it swings open and a whorling vortex of leaves spins ahead of her, beckoning her to enter.*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

“Well, that seems to have worked, so let’s all follow Rowanne’s example and see if we can continue towards finding Arylyra,” Trayah remarks, moving to and touching the door which he thinks represents Arylyra and spring.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2006)

*The door swings open and a fluttering swirl of flower petals drifts lazily in front of Trayah, beckoning him into the light just ahead.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 11, 2006)

Obscurity nods to Trayah, Whinoah, and Lyssa then steps into the wind.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

*Trayah, Lacerta Shaman*

*Trayah nods back to Rowanne, and waits for the rest to enter their own doors, before stepping into the fluttering swirl of flower petals and on into the light.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2006)

Whinoah touches the summer door, and if it opens, steps in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2006)

*Each door opens, Lyssa's an eddying flurry of snow and Whinoah's the warm caress of the summer sun.  All four of them step in...*

(OOC: Just to make it easier, I'm going to branch into three very short separate threads and then we can all come back here.  Sound good?  Actually, I should have made a thread for Act IV: The Sleeping Queen, so maybe I'll do that too for after this

Trayah

Whinoah

Obscurity

)


----------

